# Hulk vs. Narutoverse



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 17, 2007)

Puny humans make anime and manga yet think Hulk stupid. Puny humans make bad protagonists with horrible phrases like "believe it!". Hulk not like. HULK SMASH!!!!

That's about the set-up for the fight. The Savage Hulk wants to kill everyone in Naruto.


----------



## Slips (Feb 17, 2007)

If Hulk wants to kill them all then simply he will do so


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Feb 17, 2007)

shit their pants no jutsu


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 17, 2007)

The only way they can beat hulk is if itachi puts him under tsukiyomi and sarutobi seals him


----------



## Slips (Feb 17, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> The only way they can beat hulk is if itachi puts him under tsukiyomi and sarutobi seals him




would tsukiyomi  work though ?

Hulk does have high resistence to people fucking with his head


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 17, 2007)

^It doesn't have to fuck with him. It just needs to provide some sort of distraction. Cuz sarutobi isn't sealing hulk without a distraction


----------



## Vicious (Feb 17, 2007)

Hulk wins. inless this is the movie version or cartoon version.


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 17, 2007)

I never even read the comic and I know they're going to get severly pwned.


----------



## tanukibeast (Feb 17, 2007)

Would Shikamaru be a factor at all?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 17, 2007)

tanukibeast said:


> Would Shikamaru be a factor at all?



At pissing him off? Sure


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 17, 2007)

Would sealing Hulks soul even work,doesn't he have multiple souls anyway?

Savage Hulk wins,but on a more pleasent note Ultimate Hulk would see all the bewbs and chill out.


----------



## Shinkirou (Feb 17, 2007)

Well, Kakashi could possibly send half of the Hulks body to where ever he sends shit with his MS, though its highly unlikely.


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 17, 2007)

Shinkirou said:


> Well, Kakashi could possibly send half of the Hulks body to where ever he sends shit with his MS, though its highly unlikely.



That requires a LOT of time to be consumed. And last time I checked, it was hard for him to concentrate it on blowing up Deidara. I don't think Konoha could hold up that long for him to gather up all that chakra and then have it go to waste.


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 18, 2007)

Do Filler Characters for Naruto count? If so does that Girl who can erase people from existence count. (Only hope I see, Way to find a non-canon solution >.<

Does she have any limitations that I am unaware of.


----------



## Darklyre (Feb 18, 2007)

Besides, considering how fast the Hulk regenerates, would it really do much?


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 18, 2007)

Vynjira said:


> Do Filler Characters for Naruto count? If so does that Girl who can erase people from existence count. (Only hope I see, Way to find a non-canon solution >.<
> 
> Does she have any limitations that I am unaware of.



I wonder if Hulk has ever regenerated from nothing before...


----------



## Darklyre (Feb 18, 2007)

Neji Kun said:


> I wonder if Hulk has ever regenerated from nothing before...



I meant against Kakashi's MS thing, not filler girl.


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 18, 2007)

So wait is the Filler Girl allowed? Only reason I ask is because its really the only thing that would give Narutoverse a chance that I can think of atm. Even if I think of something else chances are high that it'd be filler as well...

Then again I should just assume that the OP doesn't want Hulk to loose. Meaning no Filler Girl, however if she's allowed I see Narutoverse pulling the win out of their ass literally.


----------



## Purgatory (Feb 18, 2007)

Darklyre said:


> I meant against Kakashi's MS thing, not filler girl.



I meant about Yakumo.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 18, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Would sealing Hulks soul even work,doesn't he have multiple souls anyway?
> 
> Savage Hulk wins,but on a more pleasent note Ultimate Hulk would see all the bewbs and chill out.



Just make Hulk hornier



Darklyre said:


> I meant against Kakashi's MS thing, not filler girl.



I don't think Hulk could survive without his head


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 18, 2007)

The only way I see the Narutoverse surviving is if Hulk gets bored/Distracted and walks away.(Hey it's happened before)


Gai said:


> I don't think Hulk could survive without his head


I won't be suprised if Hulk can regenerate his head if he'd lost it.


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 18, 2007)

Skeets said:


> I won't be suprised if Hulk can regenerate his head if he'd lost it.


Nah, if his brain is destroyed regardless of whether he regenerates it, he looses all his rage and begins to revert to Banner or weakens to the point his Regeneration fails. Hulk with no head is a dead Hulk flat out. Can't be mad without a Brain.. can't regen if he's not mad.


----------



## |eMoCandY| (Feb 18, 2007)

Itachi's MS..... is enough to not kill hulk but make him Unconcious


----------



## D1nonlynaruto (Feb 18, 2007)

GIVE ME A BREAKKK!!! NARUTO RULESS!!!

all hail.


----------



## Red (Feb 18, 2007)

ninetails would simply own him.

afterall nintails is a god.


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 18, 2007)

_|LoveHina|_ said:


> Itachi's MS..... is enough to not kill hulk but make him Unconcious


Actually, I disagree. The MS may capture one Persona of Hulk and then the next Hulk Persona would kick in. So whil he has on Persona, Hulk would still be able to move. Not to mention heading into Hulk's mind isn't the brightest idea.

Even if for some reason MS Worked on Hulk the way you wanted it to, the results would only heighten Hulk's external Durability, Strength and Regeneration. Thus when he does break free(And he will because Itachi cannot hold MS nearly long enough for Hulk, as alternate Persona can take over if one becomes unconscious) he'll be alot more powerful than he was before Itachi messed with him.





Red said:


> ninetails would simply own him.
> 
> afterall nintails is a god.


I thought Ninetails was a Demon, regardless Thor is a God and that rarely does him much good against the Hulk.


----------



## Junas (Feb 18, 2007)

Gai said:


> Just make Hulk hornier
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Hulk could survive without his head



:rofl Jeez, you crack me up!!! 



Red said:


> ninetails would simply own him.
> 
> afterall nintails is a god.



I agree with you so! The Kyuubi would just kill him, but first play with the Hulk...


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 18, 2007)

Also before anyone goes on the Ninetails can destroy mountains path, Hulk can too and has many times. His Durability and Regeneration increase as you piss him off. He's been hit by nukes and destroyed objects twice the size of Earth. He has also been shown jumping between planets. So I don't see Ninetails competing for very long with Hulk.

EDIT: Oh and Hulk's Regen has been shown to regenerate with 2/3rds of his brain destroyed and with 80% of his body destroyed in a relatively short period of time.


----------



## Red (Feb 18, 2007)

Vynjira said:


> Also before anyone goes on the Ninetails can destroy mountains path, Hulk can too and has many times. His Durability and Regeneration increase as you piss him off. He's been hit by nukes and destroyed objects twice the size of Earth. He has also been shown jumping between planets. So I don't see Ninetails competing for very long with Hulk.


Ninetails according to japanese myth is a god

He can

Make his own reality put you in a world governed by his rules

is immortal.

can destroy everything.

is essentially a god . and hulk cant pwn god.

sorry for being too vague but you get the gist. Hulk cant pwn ninetails and if the ninetails in naruto is like the nine tails ive been reading about. hulk wont be able to stand a chance.


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 18, 2007)

Red said:


> Ninetails according to japanese myth is a god
> 
> He can
> 
> ...


Two big flaws in this, 1: Ninetails got PWN'd by the 4th, which suggests he's nowhere near that kind of power. 2nd Ninetails has never even been hinted to be that kind of power.

Another thing to my knowledge the Japanese Mythos has never had a Fox God described how you have described him. Furthermore I double checked with wiki and they don't have any information on it either.

_So I'm heavily inclined to ask where you got your information._


----------



## Orion (Feb 18, 2007)

naruto ninetails isnt  myth one......otherwise he wouldnt be a sealed in a little blonde kid......


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 18, 2007)

vlaaad12345 said:


> naruto ninetails isnt  myth one......otherwise he wouldnt be a sealed in a little blonde kid......


I can't find any Japanese Myth that is close to what he describes. Not to mention Naruto's.

EDIT: Closest thing I can find are Chinese Spirits with Immortality and Magic none of them are that powerful tho. They normally serve higher gods like Nuwa. I also did a quick search of these forums for possible sources on this information. Found Nothing.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 18, 2007)

*the gigantic writhing mass of rage and power strode away from the bloodied corposes of Naruto warriors and the carcass of Kyuubi. The greatest in the world had fallen to his power and anger, their bodies lying broken across the globe. Now the great Green behemoth was...off to pet some bunnies*

And no Filler girl... That's like allowing the Filler where Frieza blows away a planet with a finger. Just too stupid to let exist.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 18, 2007)

The Anti-Existence said:


> *the gigantic writhing mass of rage and power strode away from the bloodied corposes of Naruto warriors and the carcass of Kyuubi. The greatest in the world had fallen to his power and anger, their bodies lying broken across the globe. Now the great Green behemoth was...off to pet some bunnies*
> 
> And no Filler girl... That's like allowing the Filler where Frieza blows away a planet with a finger. Just too stupid to let exist.



I believe your referring to the Bardock movie,that doesn't sound to stupid to be honest.


----------



## Xell (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow, some thread makers give Narutoverse way too much credit. Hulk would kill them all, and it wouldn't be pretty.


----------



## Red (Feb 18, 2007)

Vynjira said:


> Two big flaws in this, 1: Ninetails got PWN'd by the 4th, which suggests he's nowhere near that kind of power. 2nd Ninetails has never even been hinted to be that kind of power.
> 
> Another thing to my knowledge the Japanese Mythos has never had a Fox God described how you have described him. Furthermore I double checked with wiki and they don't have any information on it either.
> 
> _So I'm heavily inclined to ask where you got your information._


1. no he got sealed, he wasnt even phased by the 4th infact the ninetails is the single most powerful being in naruto to date.

2. Ninetails has never been shown in combat thats why there is no indcation of his power.

3.Japanese mythos dictates that Kyuubi kitsune is the servant of inari and in some myths nintails is actually protrayed as inari the god herself.

yes it has such powers and I will provide refrence, just give me some time, it is currently 3. am here.


----------



## Hale (Feb 18, 2007)

Depends on the battle condition hulk only good against direct physical attacks, easier more subtle methods could be applied here to win, A genjutsu user simply putting happy thoughts in the hulks head ends this fight in seconds as bruce banner isn't gonna do much


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 18, 2007)

Hale said:


> Depends on the battle condition hulk only good against direct physical attacks, easier more subtle methods could be applied here to win, A genjutsu user simply putting happy thoughts in the hulks head ends this fight in seconds as bruce banner isn't gonna do much



That would only make one of his personalities happy.  Each Hulk is a different personality in Banners head,and he has dozens if not hundreds of different Hulks up there.


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 18, 2007)

Against the everyday normal Narutoverse with nothing special, aside from some chance sealing or maybe Kakashi's MS, they are all screwed.

I have no idea about which filler character you're talking about. I felt like retaining what little sanity I have left so I didn't watch a large portion of the filler.


----------



## Hale (Feb 18, 2007)

> That would only make one of his personalities happy. Each Hulk is a different personality in Banners head,and he has dozens if not hundreds of different Hulks up there.


 True but the one that's active and in control should be the only one that should need to be passified, even so i'm sure there's more then 1 genjutsu user in the verse


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah, because we all know about that widely used "make the enemy happy no jutsu".

Hulk wtfpwns Narutoverse.


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 18, 2007)

Red said:


> 1. no he got sealed, he wasnt even phased by the 4th infact the ninetails is the single most powerful being in naruto to date.


A god that powerful wouldn't be sealed by any mortal... That was the point.





> 2. Ninetails has never been shown in combat thats why there is no indcation of his power.


Yes but the comments made of him never reach the levels of controlling all reality. Infact most of what is mentioned about him isn't something that would cause Hulk much of a problem.





> 3.Japanese mythos dictates that Kyuubi kitsune is the servant of inari and in some myths nintails is actually protrayed as inari the god herself.


I thought of Inari, Inari isn't that powerful. Infact Inari isn't even part of the Creation Mythos. Also, Inari sometimes is portrayed as a Fox(Because Inari is a shape shifting deity) not a Ninetails. Fertility, rice, agriculture, foxes, and worldly success not much of an all powerful God.

Ninetails and Inari are never related. Tamamo-no-Mae is a Kyūbi-no-kitsune but he is nowhere near a god.

EDIT: I give the lead of this argument to someone who likes Hulk now..


----------



## Darklyre (Feb 18, 2007)

Hale said:


> True but the one that's active and in control should be the only one that should need to be passified, even so i'm sure there's more then 1 genjutsu user in the verse



Wrong. Once you knock one Hulk persona out of commission, another one takes over. The only way to stop that is to either not fight back (so he loses aggression) or find some way to physically drain his adrenaline so that he loses his fight/flight mechanism. Plus, even if you had enough genjutsu users to knock all of his personalities out, you'd be setting free Devil Hulk, who would like nothing more than to eat you alive. Slowly.


----------



## jebus3000 (Feb 18, 2007)

Narutoverse ftw


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 18, 2007)

Such a convincing argument...


----------



## jebus3000 (Feb 18, 2007)

Damn man, they could just have Itachi trap the green goliath in tsukiyomi long enough for Kakashi to destroy his head with his MS.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 18, 2007)

Torturing the Hulk won't accomplish anything except make him angrier.

Kakashi MS' may pull it off, it Hulk can be stationary enough and a lone target for Kakashi to take aim at.


----------



## Hale (Feb 18, 2007)

> Torturing the Hulk won't accomplish anything except make him angrier.
> 
> Kakashi MS' may pull it off, it Hulk can be stationary enough and a lone target for Kakashi to take aim at.


It doesn't have to be torture all has to be is a distraction and actually this is where jasononline's happy no jutsu come's into play, a few happy thoughs, and since it's that narutoverse he's fighting we have 3 MS users they can just takes shifts on his personalities till he's bruce banner again


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 18, 2007)

Hale said:


> It doesn't have to be torture all has to be is a distraction and actually this is where jasononline's happy no jutsu come's into play, a few happy thoughs, and since it's that narutoverse he's fighting we have 3 MS users they can just takes shifts on his personalities till he's bruce banner again



But only one of the MS users makes illisions,the other one sends stuff to dimesnsion x,and the other one hasn't been revealed yet.


----------



## Hale (Feb 18, 2007)

Both kakashi and itachi can make illusion is the base of the ms So we can assume the third can since thats the initial ability of the ms


----------



## Orion (Feb 18, 2007)

Hale said:


> Both kakashi and itachi can make illusion is the base of the ms So we can assume the third can since thats the initial ability of the ms



Kakashi has never done a ms illusion like itachi,until he does use one he cant,likewise we have never seen the third ms user so we dont know if he can either.


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 18, 2007)

Hale said:


> Both kakashi and itachi can make illusion is the base of the ms So we can assume the third can since thats the initial ability of the ms



Hale, you've been here more then long enough to know that we only use proven feats and characters, not hypothetical ones.

Besides, Itachi would just run away. It doesn't say he's bloodlusted, and we all know how much he likes running...


----------



## Hale (Feb 18, 2007)

> Hale, you've been here more then long enough to know that we only use proven feats and characters, not hypothetical ones.
> 
> Besides, Itachi would just run away. It doesn't say he's bloodlusted, and we all know how much he likes running...


I went back did a little research and i can't prove that anyone other then itachi can use illusions, but in my readings I can't see why kakashi couldn't warp him away


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 18, 2007)

There isn't any reason why he couldn't. It's still difficult though.


----------



## Hale (Feb 18, 2007)

Difficult maybe but this isn't impossible for the narutoverse to win, Contrary to what has been suggested


----------



## Hale (Feb 18, 2007)

> Wrong. Once you knock one Hulk persona out of commission, another one takes over. The only way to stop that is to either not fight back (so he loses aggression) or find some way to physically drain his adrenaline so that he loses his fight/flight mechanism. Plus, even if you had enough genjutsu users to knock all of his personalities out, you'd be setting free Devil Hulk, who would like nothing more than to eat you alive. Slowly.


I missed this, the thing is here it wouldn't be knock personalities out it would simply be itachi instead of using his genjutsu to torture the hulk using it to calm him down so that bruce banner would re-emerge


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 18, 2007)

How would Itachi calm down Hulk with the little info he possesses of him?

In addition, the last time I remember Hulk calming down was when he was seduced by Umar in the recent Defenders mini-series.


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 18, 2007)

They wouldn't know Hulk's abilities surge with anger, thus they wouldn't know to make him happy. Even if they did they would still need to know what makes him happy.

If they screw up inside his head they could send him into a mindless rage, which would destroy them faster.


----------



## Shidoshi (Feb 18, 2007)

Vynjira said:


> A god that powerful wouldn't be sealed by any mortal...


Well, to be fair, that mortal used a god to seal a god.  So, it's not so implausible.

I'm curious as to how well the various barriers used (like the one surrounding Orochimaru and Sarutobi when they fought) in Naruto would hold up against the Hulk, because they're not really physical -- there'd be very little to physically "tear down".

Beyond that, who's to say that Itachi's Tsukuyomi couldn't hold all the personalities captive at once?  To date, we've yet to se an "upper limit" to how much he can control.

However, using Tsukuyomi would require Itachi to be within a certain distance of the Hulk, which wouldn't ever be a safe thing to do.  Unless he can accurately aim an Amaterasu burst at Hulk's head (which would, again, require Itachi to be within a certain distance of the Hulk's reach), he'd only be slightly delaying the inevitable.


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 18, 2007)

Shidoshi said:


> Well, to be fair, that mortal used a god to seal a god.  So, it's not so implausible.
> 
> I'm curious as to how well the various barriers used (like the one surrounding Orochimaru and Sarutobi when they fought) in Naruto would hold up against the Hulk, because they're not really physical -- there'd be very little to physically "tear down".
> 
> Beyond that, who's to say that Itachi's Tsukuyomi couldn't hold all the personalities captive at once?  To date, we've yet to se an "upper limit" to how much he can control.


We have seen Chakra limits to his technique there is no telling what kind of strain the thousands of Hulk personas would cause. Not to mention whats he planning to do? Binding Hulk in his own mind would enrage him and like times before he'd most likely break those binds and I don't see Itachi coming up with a weapon that could Hurt or Damage Hulk as he would become too angry for Itachi to do anything.

I see Itachi straining his Chakra limits alot faster when he attempts something and then watches it fail and thus requires more effort only to fail even harder. By the time he figured a good way to take care of Hulk he'd prolly be out of Chakra.

Now that thats out of the way; on to Force Field Smashing!!

*Spoiler*: _Dr. Doom, Note he claims nothing in the universe can destroy the field he created. Obviously that statement didn't hold true very long_ 







IH #198: He broke the Elder's Force Field anyone that can upload a scan for me would be appreciated.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Feb 19, 2007)

hulk would smash them before they got the chance to do anything ...and besides dosnt genjutsu control the chakra in someones head...the hulk dosnt have chakra also all elements are useless against him the only way it would work is if they death goded him


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 19, 2007)

I don't really understand why people make threads when they know for a fact one side would destroy the other. Anyway, Hulk overkills them because he can regenerate from anything thrown at him, because he can easily tag speedstars completly beyond Narutoverse in Marvel, and because he'll get so mad that he'll literally smash-up everything and everyone.


----------



## Shidoshi (Feb 19, 2007)

Vynjira said:


> We have seen Chakra limits to his technique there is no telling what kind of strain the thousands of Hulk personas would cause.


If the strong willed Kakashi is any indication, the chakra limits come from the number of uses, but we haven't seen an upper limit to how much he can control during each use of Tsukuyomi.  All five senses seem to be completely engaged and not even pain disperses it.  We'd probably need to see what it does to someone like Sakura, who has a stronger, inner persona. 





> _Not to mention whats he planning to do? Binding Hulk in his own mind would enrage him and like times before he'd most likely break those binds and I don't see Itachi coming up with a weapon that could Hurt or Damage Hulk as he would become too angry for Itachi to do anything._


As I said before, an Amaterasu burst to the head (that burns it clean off) might stop him...or slow him down, I dunno...

...the disadvantage in using that would be the relative closeness Itachi'd have to be in order to use it.



> _I see Itachi straining his Chakra limits alot faster when he attempts something and then watches it fail and thus requires more effort only to fail even harder. By the time he figured a good way to take care of Hulk he'd prolly be out of Chakra._


I don't see him trying Tsukuyomi twice on the same person.  I'd see him using Tsukuyomi, if it failed, then Amaterasu, and if that failed, then he'd move out the way and let someone else try.



> _Now that thats out of the way; on to Force Field Smashing!!
> 
> *Spoiler*: Dr. Doom, Note he claims nothing in the universe can destroy the field he created. Obviously that statement didn't hold true very long
> 
> ...


It doesn't look like he actually _shattered_ Doom's field, it just looks like he can still move while within it (which is still very impressive, mind you).  But overpowering the "shape" of it's field, and completely shattering the cohesion of it are two different things.  Otherwise, I don't see Doom continuing to fire it at him, if it were already shattered.  It would prove absolutely useless.


----------



## Ae (Feb 19, 2007)

u do know hulk is not that big and if kyuubi or any thing that gaint in naruto can just eat the hulk


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 19, 2007)

Shidoshi said:


> If the strong willed Kakashi is any indication, the chakra limits come from the number of uses, but we haven't seen an upper limit to how much he can control during each use of Tsukuyomi.  All five senses seem to be completely engaged and not even pain disperses it.  We'd probably need to see what it does to someone like Sakura, who has a stronger, inner persona. As I said before, an Amaterasu burst to the head (that burns it clean off) might stop him...or slow him down, I dunno...


The comment was to once he was in his head what he planned to do. As for Amaterasu, only possible way I see it doing anything is if Hulk starts off really weak and isn't agitated.



> I don't see him trying Tsukuyomi twice on the same person.  I'd see him using Tsukuyomi, if it failed, then Amaterasu, and if that failed, then he'd move out the way and let someone else try.


Again in refrence to while he's in there messing around how many attempts at stabbing or binding him he tried in Hulk's mind. I refer to what happened to Kakashi. If that scenario came down, the sword wouldn't cut Hulk and the Cross wouldn't hold Hulk it'd only piss him off in which case he'd try something else which prolly wouldn't work. It be a cycle of increasing Hulk's anger levels.



> It doesn't look like he actually _shattered_ Doom's field, it just looks like he can still move while within it (which is still very impressive, mind you).  But overpowering the "shape" of it's field, and completely shattering the cohesion of it are two different things.  Otherwise, I don't see Doom continuing to fire it at him, if it were already shattered.  It would prove absolutely useless.


There are a good 7 instances where Hulk has broken or overcome Force Fields. Thats the only one I had a scan of. The Elder's Force Field is more like what you wanted. I'm sure Jackie or some Hulk fan may have the scan.





naruto_vn said:


> u do know hulk is not that big and if kyuubi or any thing that gaint in naruto can just eat the hulk


I'd love to see em try..


Oh and look how big he is in comparison to Trees on this Island he is moving...


Also it should not be forgotten that Hulk is Nuke Proof and and Thunder Clap with multiple megatons of force.


----------



## Hale (Feb 19, 2007)

> How would Itachi calm down Hulk with the little info he possesses of him?
> 
> In addition, the last time I remember Hulk calming down was when he was seduced by Umar in the recent Defenders mini-series.


It's the narutoverse not just itachi if your telling me shikamaru wouldn't notice the madder hulk got the stronger he is and wouldn't think to try calming him down, I don't know what to say


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 19, 2007)

naruto_vn said:


> u do know hulk is not that big and if kyuubi or any thing that gaint in naruto can just eat the hulk



  

This is the greatest argument of all time!

The Hulk is too small to win!


----------



## Shidoshi (Feb 19, 2007)

Vynjira said:


> The comment was to once he was in his head what he planned to do. As for Amaterasu, only possible way I see it doing anything is if Hulk starts off really weak and isn't agitated.
> 
> Again in refrence to while he's in there messing around how many attempts at stabbing or binding him he tried in Hulk's mind. I refer to what happened to Kakashi. If that scenario came down, the sword wouldn't cut Hulk and the Cross wouldn't hold Hulk it'd only piss him off in which case he'd try something else which prolly wouldn't work. It be a cycle of increasing Hulk's anger levels.


To the point where Hulk'd have a stroke or his heart would give out?  There's nothing to say that that wouldn't happen.

And speaking of "Inner" Hulk, would Banner be able to turn into the Hulk in his own mind, or are they two seperate entities...y'know...assuming that's out of Itachi's ability to control with Tsukuyomi?

Or, an Amaterasu burst to the head burns it clean off...or a wind jutsu cuts it clean off...he can't get angry (angrier) without a brain to actually have the emotion, as you've mentioned in this thread.



> _There are a good 7 instances where Hulk has broken or overcome Force Fields. Thats the only one I had a scan of. The Elder's Force Field is more like what you wanted. I'm sure Jackie or some Hulk fan may have the scan._


I dunno...I didn't think it'd completely work, I was just curious as to whether there's a precedent for it.  I'd assume that any barrier used would end up just like Doom's in the scan you provided.  Not necessary *broken*, but it wouldn't necessarily stop him from moving.


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 19, 2007)

Shidoshi said:


> To the point where Hulk'd have a stroke or his heart would give out?  There's nothing to say that that wouldn't happen.


Actually there is, Hulk isn't going to continue to get angry. Why? What forces are gonna continue to enrage him, at the levels your talking about there is no illusion jutsu or telepath strong enough to keep him subdued he would vent then the only things that would agitate him are things in the physical world where nothing is even gonna phase him anymore.


> And speaking of "Inner" Hulk, would Banner be able to turn into the Hulk in his own mind, or are they two seperate entities...y'know...assuming that's out of Itachi's ability to control with Tsukuyomi?


They are several hunders of different entities inside Hulk which is why I highly doubt Itachi could handle it. People have tried to Rip Hulk's soul out and the other entities or personas take over. Depending on which one of them is the strongest at the time. Several of them being very dark and evil.





> Or, an Amaterasu burst to the head burns it clean off...or a wind jutsu cuts it clean off...he can't get angry (angrier) without a brain to actually have the emotion, as you've mentioned in this thread.


No the brain has to be DESTROYED, not beheading. His Regen can compensate for that, not that they have anything remotely powerful enough to cut his head off. Amaterasu wouldn't likely destroy enough of his head and damage enough of his brain to do anything. Also Amaterasu as far as I've seen doesn't seem like an attack he can just throw at people like that. Why? If it was he could have used it on Jiraya(Sp) and taken Naruto. Noone else there could have beaten Kisame so it wouldn't have mattered if it spent too much Chakra.



> I dunno...I didn't think it'd completely work, I was just curious as to whether there's a precedent for it.  I'd assume that any barrier used would end up just like Doom's in the scan you provided.  Not necessary *broken*, but it wouldn't necessarily stop him from moving.


Doom's Barrier was different than the barrier you were talking about. Hulk has weird powers when it comes to energy. He has Physically lifted and grabbed beings made of energy that noone else was able to touch. He also sees things and senses things like he had some sort of weird Cosmic Awareness.


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 19, 2007)

Could the parties involved please stop using Ameteratsu - a techinque that we know considerably little about - as a factor in this fight? We don't know enough about it to gauge it's importance here.

If you want a technique that could theoretically take off the Hulk's head, try KN4 Naruto's chakra beam. I believe that *if anything* in the Narutoverse has the required power to take off his head (and I'm not saying that anything does), that would be it.

However, the amount of preparation that technique takes would mean that without ample distraction time, Naruto wouldn't be able to pull it off.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 19, 2007)

Hale said:


> It's the narutoverse not just itachi if your telling me shikamaru wouldn't notice the madder hulk got the stronger he is and wouldn't think to try calming him down, I don't know what to say


I don't forsee Hulk calming down enough for Shikamaru to make that particular connection.



> However, the amount of preparation that technique takes would mean that without ample distraction time, Naruto wouldn't be able to pull it off.


True. Plus, if Hulk sees it coming, he could possibly thunderclap it away as well.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 19, 2007)

I am giving this too the Narutoverse, teleport his head too another dimension. Wait till his calms down then murder Branner. I don't see him taking down the whole Narutoverse.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 19, 2007)

> Could the parties involved please stop using Ameteratsu - a techinque that we know considerably little about - as a factor in this fight? We don't know enough about it to gauge it's importance here.



Why? Little infomation a clear discription of the attack was given in the data book.


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 19, 2007)

Kirin said:


> I am giving this too the Narutoverse, teleport his head too another dimension. Wait till his calms down then murder Branner. I don't see him taking down the whole Narutoverse.


With what are they teleporting his head with?

I can see Hulk Thunder Clapping entire Villages to the ground.

I think we need to start a "Returning the Respect to Nukes" thread.





Kirin said:


> Why? Little infomation a clear discription of the attack was given in the data book.


Ok, gauge the effects to that of a 250 megaton bomb.


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 19, 2007)

Kirin said:


> Why? Little infomation a clear discription of the attack was given in the data book.



Then would you mind providing said description? I've never read the databook myself.

@Vynj: He's referring to Kakashi's MS.


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 19, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> @Vynj: He's referring to Kakashi's MS.


Thats not physically taking his head anywhere and thus wouldn't do much of anything. There is still no guarantee that the effects will prevent his other personas from taking over. Thus Hulk may very well continue to rampage while they try to hold him.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 19, 2007)

^Why do you say that? Kakashi's MS can definitely rip his head off if he targets it right


----------



## Gunners (Feb 19, 2007)

> With what are they teleporting his head with?
> 
> I can see Hulk Thunder Clapping entire Villages to the ground.
> 
> I think we need to start a "Returning the Respect to Nukes" thread.



With what are they teleporting his head? Do you follow the Naruto manga? :S Kakashi has the ability too do that.

I can see the Jutsu's raising defences with Doton sheilds and Sand sheilds, respective elements.

Why a ''return respect too Nuke''. Hulk scraps with people like Spiderman and Wolvie at times I don't really see them dead too be honest at times they possibly beat him. A universe with people more skilled than Spidy and Wolvie I see taking down hulk. Shadow bind would hold him in position along with mokuton and sand would hold him down long enough for Kakashi too warp his head off. And towards poison how is the hulk?


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 19, 2007)

Vynjira said:


> Thats not physically taking his head anywhere and thus wouldn't do much of anything. There is still no guarantee that the effects will prevent his other personas from taking over. Thus Hulk may very well continue to rampage while they try to hold him.



Wrong MS.

Kakashi's isn't a Genjutsu; it _literally_ teleports what he aims at "to another dimension".

However, all he's done it on so far was Deidara's shoulder... a considerably smaller target then the Hulk's head.


----------



## Shidoshi (Feb 19, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> Then would you mind providing said description? I've never read the databook myself.
> 
> @Vynj: He's referring to Kakashi's MS.


Burns through the internals of a fire breathing rock toad.  Leaves behind flames as hot as the sun that burn for seven days and seven nights.

As far as a comparison to a 250 Megaton nuclear device?  Comparable in terms of the heat generated.

Not the force, I expect, but the heat, and the Hulk's skin is capable of blistering; he's not that invulnerable, he just heals extremely quickly.



Vynjira said:


> Amaterasu wouldn't likely destroy enough of his head and damage enough of his brain to do anything. Also Amaterasu as far as I've seen doesn't seem like an attack he can just throw at people like that. Why? If it was he could have used it on Jiraya(Sp) and taken Naruto. Noone else there could have beaten Kisame so it wouldn't have mattered if it spent too much Chakra.


He has to be within a certain distance to use it.  We don't know if it's shot out of his eyes or if he spews it out of his mouth like a normal Katon, or if whatever he looks at just...spontaneously combusts, but he has to be pretty close to the target to even use it.

And the size of the hole created by it was large enough to let two grown men go through it at almost the same time.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 19, 2007)

> Amaterasu
> 
> User(s): Uchiha Itachi
> Rank: -
> ...


Translated by Pazuzu, thanks .

Anyway that is from the data book, it is enough infomation anyway.


----------



## Hamaru (Feb 19, 2007)

IF HULK has the intent to kill then they should start praying. Shikamaru's whole clan would have to hold him down while Kakashi uses MS and have other people use thier ultimate attack.


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 19, 2007)

Shidoshi said:


> Burns through the internals of a fire breathing rock toad.  Leaves behind flames as hot as the sun that burn for seven days and seven nights.



The thing I dislike about this description is that it's more of a Hyperbole then anything else (the part about the sun's heat I mean).

If it were truly as hot as the sun, Itachi should be dead, or receiving treatment for 100th degree burns on a daily basis (doesn't exist, but you get my point).


----------



## Shidoshi (Feb 19, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> The thing I dislike about this description is that it's more of a Hyperbole then anything else (the part about the sun's heat I mean).
> 
> If it were truly as hot as the sun, Itachi should be dead, or receiving treatment for 100th degree burns on a daily basis (doesn't exist, but you get my point).


Unless his Mangekyou can control the heat of the flames and the direction the heat travels.

Which, I think, would be the only way he and Kisame could go through that hole made, surrounded by the very flames that burned through flesh that can withstand fire to begin with.

Which, of course, is speculation, but considering we've only seen it's aftereffects, that's all we can go on.

That and the databook, of course.

I'm not saying that Narutoverse would curb stomp the Hulk.  I'm just giving examples as to why the Hulk might have at least a lil' bit of trouble with *every* capable ninja in the Naruto verse at the same time.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 19, 2007)

> The thing I dislike about this description is that it's more of a Hyperbole then anything else (the part about the sun's heat I mean).
> 
> If it were truly as hot as the sun, Itachi should be dead, or receiving treatment for 100th degree burns on a daily basis (doesn't exist, but you get my point).



Why would he, he spits fire out of his throat. More than likely the heat affects the person it actually hits or the object it is touching.


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 19, 2007)

Shidoshi said:


> Unless his Mangekyou can control the heat of the flames and the direction the heat travels.
> 
> Which, I think, would be the only way he and Kisame could go through that hole made, surrounded by the very flames that burned through flesh that can withstand fire to begin with.



Or it's just a hyperbole. Because while I'm sure he can control it's direction, just having an object that close to you (less then 2 meters away) that hot would kill you.



Shidoshi said:


> Which, of course, is speculation, but considering we've only seen it's aftereffects, that's all we can go on.



Precisely why I dislike it's use. 



Shidoshi said:


> I'm not saying that Narutoverse would curb stomp the Hulk.  I'm just giving examples as to why the Hulk might have at least a lil' bit of trouble with *every* capable ninja in the Naruto verse at the same time.



Fair enough. Their are _ways_ for the Narutoverse to win, the problem is that they're unlikely, or very difficult.



Kirin said:


> Why would he, he spits fire out of his throat. More than likely the heat affects the person it actually hits or the object it is touching.



The fire that comes out of his throat, as far as we know, is no hotter then ordinary fire. And while ordinary fire is hot, it is nowhere near as hot as the heat of the sun's flames.


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 19, 2007)

Shidoshi said:


> Burns through the internals of a fire breathing rock toad.  Leaves behind flames as hot as the sun that burn for seven days and seven nights.


Not as hot as the Sun, heat like the Sun. Which is very doubtable at best. If it were truly that hot the entire village would have been set on fire.





> As far as a comparison to a 250 Megaton nuclear device?  Comparable in terms of the heat generated.


Maby then again when the Nuke was first dropped people claimed its heat to be "Like" the sun. So we're dealing with figures of speech. The difference is after a Nuke is dropped the heat at ground zero will remain for quite some time. Even longer the radiation of course.





> Not the force, I expect, but the heat, and the Hulk's skin is capable of blistering; he's not that invulnerable, he just heals extremely quickly.


Actually he's taken 250 Megaton Nukes without a need for regen. Hulk's Strength, Durability, Regeneration, Stamina and to a much lesser extent Mass is linked thru his rage. The angrier he gets the harder it is to hurt him, the faster he can regenerate, the longer he can go and the stronger he becomes.





> And the size of the hole created by it was large enough to let two grown men go through it at almost the same time.


Yes but then again the durability differences, I'm sure that wall isn't going to withstand the force of a Nuke either and Hulk can withstand those without taking damage.





> Why a ''return respect too Nuke''. Hulk scraps with people like Spiderman and Wolvie at times I don't really see them dead too be honest at times they possibly beat him. A universe with people more skilled than Spidy and Wolvie I see taking down hulk. Shadow bind would hold him in position along with mokuton and sand would hold him down long enough for Kakashi too warp his head off. And towards poison how is the hulk?


Because Hulk is a very plot driven character and at times can be very weak. It depends purely on his anger, then your comparison to Spiderman and Wolverine. Two beings that periodically become powerful enough to do whatever is needed to make the fans happy. This is assuming Hulk is written properly and the Narutoverse is written properly. With full respect for each others abilities.

I also don't see Shadowbind doing anything but piss Hulk off for 2-3 seconds.

As as I know Kakashi needs people to sit still, which I don't see an enraged Hulk doing.


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 19, 2007)

Vynjira said:


> As as I know Kakashi needs people to sit still, which I don't see an enraged Hulk doing.



It's not that he needs people to sit still, he just needs them to move relatively slowly or predictably... something I doubt the hulk will do unless somehow forced to (which I'd like to see the Narutoverse do ).


----------



## Gunners (Feb 19, 2007)

> The fire that comes out of his throat, as far as we know, is no hotter then ordinary fire. And while ordinary fire is hot, it is nowhere near as hot as the heat of the sun's flames.


But it didn't stuggle too break through the skin so it doesn't prove the words from Kishimoto incorrect. It also stated that anyone who touches the flame would die so the fact that no one can survive the attack doesn't prove his words too be negative.

Yeah in someways I think it is a hyperbole but I find it amusing how people can spot the hyperbole here yet when it comes too certain feats in comics you take their word for it.

Going by what happens time and time here, it is stated that it is as hot as the sun by the author so it should actually stand. But for Naruto it doesn't.


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 19, 2007)

Kirin said:


> Yeah in someways I think it is a hyperbole but I find it amusing how people can spot the hyperbole here yet when it comes too certain feats in comics you take their word for it.
> 
> Going by what happens time and time here, it is stated that it is as hot as the sun by the author so it should actually stand. But for Naruto it doesn't.


What hyperboles are accepted as truths for comics?

As for Naruto, its very obvious that its a simile they say hot like the Sun. They say people turn to ashes, which much lower temperatures could also do. The aspect of saying its like the Sun is the result is the same. A Human is gonna be incinerated in either. The point is outside Narutoverse characters can survive Temperatures in excess of those of Stars as well as in the middle ground. You have to draw out the line by what happens. The flames are said to be that hot yet the fact that the surrounding air doesn't catch fire suggests its not that hot or anywhere near that hot. The building walls weren't melting, and Naruto got fairly close without being over-cooked. If you could physically reach ground zero seconds after a Nuke you'd melt even hours later the heat would be too much for a normal human.

However I like the Kakashi deal alot better. I'd like to see people work that angle. That seems to be the ticket and if so I'm all aboard.


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 19, 2007)

Kirin said:


> But it didn't stuggle too break through the skin so it doesn't prove the words from Kishimoto incorrect. It also stated that anyone who touches the flame would die so the fact that no one can survive the attack doesn't prove his words too be negative.



1. The fact that Itachi's clothes weren't even singed says a lot about the heat of this attack.

2. "It also stated that anyone who touches the flame would die" is only referring to the narutoverse; and even then it could very well be a hyperbole. Do you think Ameteratsu could kill the Bijuu with one hit? 

Do you see the SS even flinching at said technique?



Kirin said:


> Yeah in someways I think it is a hyperbole but I find it amusing how people can spot the hyperbole here yet when it comes too certain feats in comics you take their word for it.



That's because comics usually back it up with an easily viewable feat, and obey physics to some extent. Not to mention that many comic based hyperboles are proven wrong within a matter of seconds.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 19, 2007)

> 1. The fact that Itachi's clothes weren't even singed says a lot about the heat of this attack.
> 
> 2. "It also stated that anyone who touches the flame would die" is only referring to the narutoverse; and even then it could very well be a hyperbole. Do you think Ameteratsu could kill the Bijuu with one hit?
> 
> Do you see the SS even flinching at said technique?



1) I don't see Itachi's clothes singed or burnt when he spits out giant Katon Balls either. In the data book it says those who touch the flame feel it not those who go near the flame.

2) Yes it is refering too the Narutoverse. The point I was making is the attack kills anyone who touches it so Kishimoto's words could very well be true. It's not like people take the attack on the chin and live, they will die. 



> That's because comics usually back it up with an easily viewable feat, and obey physics to some extent. Not to mention that many comic based hyperboles are proven wrong within a matter of seconds.


No it is because it is a comic which people have bias too. So they will note the hyperbole when it suits them and choose when too disregard certain things.

Personally I think Kishimoto's words were a hyperbole, an exageration. Nothing from the manga contradicts his words though so it can be used as the way it is stated effective. The only thing is people choose too recognise where the author might have made an exageration too prove get a general ideal ,that the flame is hot, out.


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 19, 2007)

Kirin said:


> 1) *I don't see Itachi's clothes singed or burnt when he spits out giant Katon Balls either*. In the data book it says those who touch the flame feel it not those who go near the flame.
> 
> Personally I think Kishimoto's words were a hyperbole, an exageration. *Nothing from the manga contradicts* his words though so it can be used as the way it is stated effective.


...the heat of a star would set the air on fire... the AIR.. Magma sets things near it on fire... its not the fire its the heat generated by the fire. A Campfire isn't going to melt people at a meters distance.

The fact noone bursts into flames by those flames contradicts it being as hot as the sun. Thus the manga doesn't support the statements about it.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 19, 2007)

> ...the heat of a star would set the air on fire... the AIR.. Magma sets things near it on fire... its not the fire its the heat generated by the fire. A Campfire isn't going to melt people at a meters distance.



are jet-black. The high temperature is like the sun, and one time *touching* it is the last.
The black flames that only the owner of the Mangekyou Sharingan can *control*
Like I said, more than likely it affects the objects it is touching, not the objects near it.



> The fact noone bursts into flames by those flames contradicts it being as hot as the sun. Thus the manga doesn't support the statements about it.



Has anyone been hit by the actual attack? When Itachi spits out his Katon blasts his throat doesn't burn too pieces, so they don't have any thermal energy?


----------



## Shidoshi (Feb 19, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> 1. The fact that Itachi's clothes weren't even singed says a lot about the heat of this attack.


But then you have to think, if it wasn't even hot enough to singe Itachi's clothes, why would it burn the flesh of an amphibian that *breathes* fire?

That in and of itself, wouldn't make sense, because it's not consistent.

So, then, maybe whatever's ignited is what feels the "heat like the sun".

Because, I agree, if those flames were normal flares as hot as a star's solar flares, the atmosphere would have been ionized and burned away.

So, that means, that the flames aren't any hotter than normal flame, which, itself would singe Itachi's robes but didn't, which then wouldn't injure Iwagama's insides (as it breathes fire), or there's something unusual about the flames (and the technique that left them) to begin with.


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 19, 2007)

Kirin said:


> are jet-black. The high temperature is like the sun, and one time *touching* it is the last.
> The black flames that only the owner of the Mangekyou Sharingan can *control*
> Like I said, more than likely it affects the objects it is touching, not the objects near it.
> 
> ...



Actually the flames are shown to generate outside the body, then alot of the time Sasuke has singe marks on his mouth... they do seem to have thermal energy. In addition if they didn't have thermal energy then whats the point of claiming its hot?


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 19, 2007)

Kirin said:


> 1) I don't see Itachi's clothes singed or burnt when he spits out giant Katon Balls either. In the data book it says those who touch the flame feel it not those who go near the flame.



Those giant Katon balls aren't billions of degrees centigrate, are they?



Kirin said:


> 2) Yes it is refering too the Narutoverse. The point I was making is the attack kills anyone who touches it so Kishimoto's words could very well be true.



And are Kishimoto's words now canonical for every universe? No? Then the point that it kills all those who it touches is irrelevant.



Kirin said:


> No it is because it is a comic which people have bias too. So they will note the hyperbole when it suits them and choose when too disregard certain things.



You're telling me that comics don't pay more attention to physics then manga? Comics, to an extent, in most cases make some effort to explain outliers.



Kirin said:


> Personally I think Kishimoto's words were a hyperbole, an exageration. Nothing from the manga contradicts his words though so it can be used as the way it is stated effective. The only thing is people choose too recognise where the author might have made an exageration too prove get a general ideal ,that the flame is hot, out.



The fact that the heat of the sun would have destroyed the building entirely, killing everyone within at least a 10 meter radius *doesn't* contradict his words?


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 19, 2007)

Shidoshi said:


> But then you have to think, if it wasn't even hot enough to singe Itachi's clothes, why would it burn the flesh of an amphibian that *breathes* fire?


Actually things that breath fire normally spark the flame at their mouth and there is no fire inside them. Also the flames hit the window and very lil of the actual amphibian flesh.


> Because, I agree, if those flames were normal flares as hot as a star's solar flares, the atmosphere would have been ionized and burned away.


Which indicates it wasn't.



> So, that means, that the flames aren't any hotter than normal flame, which, itself would singe Itachi's robes but didn't, which then wouldn't injure Iwagama's insides (as it breathes fire), or there's something unusual about the flames (and the technique that left them) to begin with.


Again breathing fire doesn't require ones insides to be fire proof. It was explained in several other fiction works that their is normally a spark somewhere in the mouth that starts the fire and them breathing out pushes the flammable gases out projecting the flame. As you can in all the drawings and anime the flame is generated at the mouth.

That and I remember several instances where Sasuke's mouth was singed by the flames of his Katons.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 19, 2007)

> Those giant Katon balls aren't billions of degrees centigrate, are they?



They come out his mouth, out his chest yet he doesn't die.


> And are Kishimoto's words now canonical for every universe? No? Then the point that it kills all those who it touches is irrelevant.


You are missing my point. Try reading it again.


> You're telling me that comics don't pay more attention to physics then manga? Comics, to an extent, in most cases make some effort to explain outliers.


Hulk lifting up the mountain he should have ripped through the earth yet some how it he actually held it. People don't have a problem with using that as a feat. Or they will come with some stupid shit like speed force in other scenarios. 



> The fact that the heat of the sun would have destroyed the building entirely, killing everyone within at least a 10 meter radius doesn't contradict his words?


No because the flame affects the object it touches, those who touch it will continue too burn. Naruto came close too touching the flame Jiraiya told him not too and had too seal it away. The flame is hot enough too kill Naruto yet he didn't feel the heat going near it meaning it affects the objects it touches.


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 19, 2007)

Kirin said:


> They come out his mouth, out his chest yet he doesn't die.



Yet Sasuke has singed his face doing it... That might imply to some that the flame doesn't originate at the chest.



Kirin said:


> You are missing my point. Try reading it again.



Reread the point you originally addressed.



Kirin said:


> Hulk lifting up the mountain he should have ripped through the earth yet some how it he actually held it. People don't have a problem with using that as a feat. Or they will come with some stupid shit like speed force in other scenarios.



Speedforce is DC only AFAIK. And you're talking about a mountain, with heavily compressed earth and rock, not a mud clod (which would break under those circumstances).


----------



## Gunners (Feb 19, 2007)

> Yet Sasuke has singed his face doing it... That might imply to some that the flame doesn't originate at the chest.


Yeah I was going to metion that but I couldn't fit it in. Does he singe his lips now? The father stated something about the flame starting in the chest. Further more only his lips were singed. You think people would get of with lip burn after a fire of that size coming from their mouth.



> Reread the point you originally addressed.


His words on the flame being as hot as they are could very well be true, no one in the Narutoverse can touch the flame without dieing because of this it could be as hot as the sun as it would have that affect of killing those who touch it. 



> Speedforce is DC only AFAIK. And you're talking about a mountain, with heavily compressed earth and rock, not a mud clod (which would break under those circumstances).


I brought up another issue. Anyway with the mountain Hulk should have sunk in the ground the weight of it even if he lift it he would be pushed into the ground.


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 19, 2007)

Kirin said:


> They come out his mouth, out his chest yet he doesn't die.


There is more evidence suggesting there is no actual flame inside him and that it is generated at the mouth. Also the flames he generates aren't as hot as to ignite the air. Or ignite anything directly next to it.


> Hulk lifting up the mountain he should have ripped through the earth yet some how it he actually held it. People don't have a problem with using that as a feat. Or they will come with some stupid shit like speed force in other scenarios.


Actually it's more likely the object he's lifting would collapse under its own weight. Your right to the extent it doesn't make sense, however thats not a hyperbole because you see it happen. Hulk can lift a mountain. Its when something is said to be something and then its not that its an exaggeration.


> No because the flame affects the object it touches, those who touch it will continue too burn. Naruto came close too touching the flame Jiraiya told him not too and had too seal it away. The flame is hot enough too kill Naruto yet he didn't feel the heat going near it meaning it affects the objects it touches.


More likely the Flame itself generates no heat. Which directly contradicts the statement is suppose to be hot like the Sun. It could very well be a Magical Flame, however this is the reason Mortalis said its too undefined. Its own definition contradicts what it does.


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 19, 2007)

Kirin said:


> No because the flame affects the object it touches, those who touch it will continue too burn. Naruto came close too touching the flame Jiraiya told him not too and had too seal it away. The flame is hot enough too kill Naruto yet he didn't feel the heat going near it meaning it affects the objects it touches.



Then you're saying that the object is burned but not heated?

Because if it were the heat of the sun, in the millisecond that the object would exist before being completely vaporised, heat energy from it would heat the air, in turn heating whatever nearby objects there are.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 19, 2007)

> There is more evidence suggesting there is no actual flame inside him and that it is generated at the mouth. Also the flames he generates aren't as hot as to ignite the air. Or ignite anything directly next to it.


No his dad gave a definition of how it worked out it is gathered inside of their chest.



> Actually it's more likely the object he's lifting would collapse under its own weight. Your right to the extent it doesn't make sense, however thats not a hyperbole because you see it happen. Hulk can lift a mountain. Its when something is said to be something and then its not that its an exaggeration


The physically impossible you except when it is before your eyes with hulk yet with Itachi's flames you will come up with reasons why Kishimoto's words are incorrect.



> More likely the Flame itself generates no heat. Which directly contradicts the statement is suppose to be hot like the Sun. It could very well be a Magical Flame, however this is the reason Mortalis said its too undefined. Its own definition contradicts what it does.


A magical flame. I have never really see ''magic'' in Naruto. It obviously generates heats as it burnt through the frogs stomach. The way it transfers heat is the debatable part.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 19, 2007)

> Then you're saying that the object is burned but not heated?
> 
> Because if it were the heat of the sun, in the millisecond that the object would exist before being completely vaporised, heat energy from it would heat the air, in turn heating whatever nearby objects there are.



No I am saying that the object in contact with the flame will gets the flame affect, and when Itachi used the flame he instantly burnt through the frogs stomach.


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 19, 2007)

Kirin said:


> Yeah I was going to metion that but I couldn't fit it in. Does he singe his lips now? The father stated something about the flame starting in the chest. *Further more only his lips were singed. You think people would get of with lip burn after a fire of that size coming from their mouth.*


Yes they were the closest to the flame and depending on the heat only the lips would be burnt. Here's a statement thats true that explains the fathers statement. "The Flame starts in the Propane Tank but there is no fire until it reaches the grill." That how the flame comes to be, but we all know there isn't any fire in the propane tank. It starts in the chest just like you start as an Egg. The egg isn't a Human being but it becomes one.





> His words on the flame being as hot as they are could very well be true, no one in the Narutoverse can touch the flame without dieing because of this it could be as hot as the sun as it would have that affect of killing those who touch it.


If it were that hot, everything surrounding would be incinerated.





> I brought up another issue. Anyway with the mountain Hulk should have sunk in the ground the weight of it even if he lift it he would be pushed into the ground.


Depending on the surface, mud yes, solid ground no. The mountain would begin to crumble before he began to be pushed into the ground. Only if it was dropped on him would he be pushed into the ground.





Kirin said:


> The physically impossible you except when it is before your eyes with hulk yet with Itachi's flames you will come up with reasons why Kishimoto's words are incorrect.


Actually thats just ignoring the possibility that the word "Like" Actually meant like and that his words were not in error just the context you wanted to use them in.

People think we blame the words, no its never the words that are wrong its the meaning behind them. Every instance something is said that proves to be untrue can be explained in some way. It the context the words are put in that are wrong.


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 19, 2007)

Kirin said:


> No I am saying that the object in contact with the flame will gets the flame affect, and when Itachi used the flame he instantly burnt through the frogs stomach.



But that's the problem!

Objects cannot be destroyed by heat or flame without in turn heating up. Unless it isn't heat in the conventional sense, in which case there is no point of comparing it to the sun.

Savvy?


----------



## Hale (Feb 19, 2007)

Maybe the flames don't transfer heat they only burn their target? It's an attack it would make sense that if it was gonna transfer heat while it burned at the same intensity as the sun itachi wouldn't be able to use it against anyone because if he uses it at anyone in range he would be incinerated as well


----------



## Hale (Feb 19, 2007)

Maybe the flames don't transfer heat they only burn their target? It's an attack it would make sense that if it was gonna transfer heat while it burned at the same intensity as the sun itachi wouldn't be able to use it against anyone because if he uses it at anyone in range he would be incinerated as well


----------



## Hale (Feb 19, 2007)

Maybe the flames don't transfer heat they only burn their target? It's an attack it would make sense that if it was gonna transfer heat while it burned at the same intensity as the sun itachi wouldn't be able to use it against anyone because if he uses it at anyone in range he would be incinerated as well


----------



## Shidoshi (Feb 19, 2007)

Vynjira said:


> Actually things that breath fire normally spark the flame at their mouth and there is no fire inside them. Also the flames hit the window and very lil of the actual amphibian flesh.


Things that breathe fire?  Name one other thing in the Naruto world that breathes fire whose flame starts at the mouth?

And Jiraiya said they burned through the flesh.  It wasn't just window and very little organic matter, it was burned, and fairly obviously, given the scorch marks that appear on the flesh around the hole after the flames were sealed by the Fuuka Houin.  That's a non-issue, as the statements directly contradict that assertion.


> Which indicates it wasn't.


Or, as I said, indicate that these aren't normal flames.  Which is actually plausible, given the fact that Katon flames look like normal fire, yet the Amaterasu flames are black.  And I've never seen black fire before.



> _Again breathing fire doesn't require ones insides to be fire proof. It was explained in several other fiction works that their is normally a spark somewhere in the mouth that starts the fire and them breathing out pushes the flammable gases out projecting the flame. As you can in all the drawings and anime the flame is generated at the mouth._


Other works of fiction don't necessarily carry over to the Naruto world, and during the Katon training, I believe Fugaku stated that you ignite the chakra in your chest to expell it from the mouth, which would indicate that the "spark" originates from inside the body.  The only instance we have of a more external ignition source is Jiraiya's Gamayo endan Katon, where he simply ignites Gama's oil spewing from his mouth.  Flame throwers work like that.  Torches essentially work like that.

But we've yet to see a lighter in Sasuke's or Itachi's hands that would indicate that the chakra is merely converted into something flammable, and all they're doing is exhaling an accelerant gas from their lungs.

And I would think that there's a literary difference between "spewing fire" and "breathing fire"...but maybe that's just me.



> _That and I remember several instances where Sasuke's mouth was singed by the flames of his Katons._


One instance.  When he was first mastering the jutsu.  But you can extend that to Naruto singeing his hand from chakra burns during his Rasengan training.  You can attribute that to overtraining.

Does that then mean that Naruto's internal organs can't handle chakra?


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 19, 2007)

Shidoshi said:


> Things that breathe fire?  Name one other thing in the Naruto world that breathes fire whose flame starts at the mouth?


Two-Tailed Demon Cat.





> And Jiraiya said they burned through the flesh.  It wasn't just window and very little organic matter, it was burned, and fairly obviously, given the scorch marks that appear on the flesh around the hole after the flames were sealed by the Fuuka Houin.  That's a non-issue, as the statements directly contradict that assertion.


The point is it isn't necessarily a massive feat to burn the flesh. Magma isn't anywhere near that heat intensity and I would bet it would do the trick.


> Or, as I said, indicate that these aren't normal flames.  Which is actually plausible, given the fact that Katon flames look like normal fire, yet the Amaterasu flames are black.  And I've never seen black fire before.


I said that they may be magical. However there is nothing to go on, like Mortalis said there is too lil on it. 





> Other works of fiction don't necessarily carry over to the Naruto world, and during the Katon training, I believe Fugaku stated that you ignite the chakra in your chest to expell it from the mouth, which would indicate that the "spark" originates from inside the body.


Altho thru every picture we've ever seen the fire starts outside of the mouth.


> The only instance we have of a more external ignition source is Jiraiya's Gamayo endan Katon, where he simply ignites Gama's oil spewing from his mouth.  Flame throwers work like that.  Torches essentially work like that.


See above.





> But we've yet to see a lighter in Sasuke's or Itachi's hands that would indicate that the chakra is merely converted into something flammable, and all they're doing is exhaling an accelerant gas from their lungs.


...They can spark lightning from their hands with Chakra. Are you seriously gonna use the defense that you don't see them using any objects to set their Chakra on fire? Bullshit on that, they could easily ignite their Chakra externally.



> One instance.  When he was first mastering the jutsu.  But you can extend that to Naruto singeing his hand from chakra burns during his Rasengan training.  You can attribute that to overtraining.


Ok this is also a bad angle to take as even more experienced users have singe marks. So stop looking for an excuse.





> Does that then mean that Naruto's internal organs can't handle chakra?


Another really bad excuse, you know he was forming the Chakra to cause damage. We know theres a difference between the Chakra inside them and what they use it for.

Logic dictates that its an external flame and your trying to take words under a literal context. When you should know better.


Hale said:


> Maybe the flames don't transfer heat they only burn their target? It's an attack it would make sense that if it was gonna transfer heat while it burned at the same intensity as the sun itachi wouldn't be able to use it against anyone because if he uses it at anyone in range he would be incinerated as well


It would make sense if not for Naruto being warned that he'd be burned. He wasn't the target so it shouldn't effect him by that logic.


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 19, 2007)

Hale said:


> Maybe the flames don't transfer heat they only burn their target?



"The high temperature is like the sun, and one time touching it is"

The attack description itself says that the temperature is like the sun. It doesn't say it burns without heating, but that the temperature (i.e. heat level) is like the sun.



Hale said:


> It's an attack it would make sense that if it was gonna transfer heat while it burned at the same intensity as the sun itachi wouldn't be able to use it against anyone because if he uses it at anyone in range he would be incinerated as well



Precisely why we've been arguing that it is not as hot as the sun.


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 19, 2007)

Kirin said:


> No I am saying that the object in contact with the flame will gets the flame affect, and when Itachi used the flame he instantly burnt through the frogs stomach.



Yes, that object is burnt by the attack. However, if it had been burnt "with the heat of the sun", then the heat coming off the object that was burnt would in-turn incinerate everything around it.

So regardless of whether or not Itachi can control what his technique heats up, he cannot control what that object then heats up afterwards (unless he's magically gained the ability to control heat and I just happened to miss that chapter).


----------



## Hale (Feb 20, 2007)

> "The high temperature is like the sun, and one time touching it is"
> 
> The attack description itself says that the temperature is like the sun. It doesn't say it burns without heating, but that the temperature (i.e. heat level) is like the sun.


Thats true but its an attack odd's are it's gonna be focused on it's target only burning what it's supposed to


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 20, 2007)

Vynjira said:


> ....They can spark lightning from their hands with Chakra. Are you seriously gonna use the defense that you don't see them using any objects to set their Chakra on fire? Bullshit on that, they could easily ignite their Chakra externally.



Sorry to do this Vynji, but the only ones who are supposed to be able to make sparks with their hands are those with lightning based chakra...

The fact that Sasuke and Kakashi have both lightning and fire type chakra is nothing but a coincidence (made purely for plot continuation).

Sorry. 



Hale said:


> Thats true but its an attack odd's are it's gonna be focused on it's target only burning what it's supposed to



Read this, because I'm too tired to re-explain.



Mortalis said:


> Objects cannot be destroyed by heat or flame without in turn heating up. Unless it isn't heat in the conventional sense, in which case there is no point of comparing it to the sun.


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 20, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> Sorry to do this Vynji, but the only ones who are supposed to be able to make sparks with their hands are those with lightning based chakra...
> 
> The fact that Sasuke and Kakashi have both lightning and fire type chakra is nothing but a coincidence (made purely for plot continuation).
> 
> Sorry.


Um, actually that proves jack shit, *because I never said they had to spark lightning*. I said they can spark spark lightning from their hands. *As in they don't need real world items to ignite their Chakra*. I never said they needed lightning to ignite it. I said the could ignite their Chakra I never said how. You assumed because I mentioned lightning that they would spark lightning, based off his post needing an item. I was simply stating that they can generate things with their Chakra they have that kind of control. They could very well just perform a seal to ignite the Chakra they've gathered.

The other assumption is that the Chakra is flammable, whereas its more likely that they ignite their Chakra thru a seal. As you see when they bring their hands to their mouths. Its not like their breathing out flammable gases, their breathing out Chakra they can manipulate.


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 20, 2007)

Vynjira said:


> Um, actually that proves jack shit, *because I never said they had to spark lightning*. I said they can spark spark lightning from their hands. *As in they don't need real world items to ignite their Chakra*. I never said they needed lightning to ignite it. I said the could ignite their Chakra I never said how. You assumed because I mentioned lightning that they would spark lightning, based off his post needing an item. I was simply stating that they can generate things with their Chakra they have that kind of control. They could very well just perform a seal to ignite the Chakra they've gathered.
> 
> The other assumption is that the Chakra is flammable, whereas its more likely that they ignite their Chakra thru a seal. As you see when they bring their hands to their mouths. Its not like their breathing out flammable gases, their breathing out Chakra they can manipulate.



At the time, sparking lightning was the only suggestion made. And technically, all I said is that that particular suggestion is wrong.

No need to bite my head off about it...


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 20, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> No need to bite my head off about it...


A bit demeaning to take my post and reuse it for a different context and spit "Sorry" at me. He said they never used anything to ignite it, all I tried to do was remind them that they Manipulate Chakra and that its well in their ability to ignite their Chakra.


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 20, 2007)

Vynjira said:


> A bit demeaning to take my post and reuse it for a different context and spit "Sorry" at me. He said they never used anything to ignite it, all I tried to do was remind them that they Manipulate Chakra and that its well in their ability to ignite their Chakra.



The only theory mentioned at the time was "They can spark lightning from their hands with Chakra". What else was there to interpret?

And I wasn't demeaning you (or at least not trying to)...


----------



## luffy rocks4566 (Feb 20, 2007)

the hulk will sureley win.


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 20, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> The only theory mentioned at the time was "They can spark lightning from their hands with Chakra". What else was there to interpret?


It was in response to the claim they had to rely on conventional means to ignite something unconventional. "No lighters" "..In a land where they can generate lightning in their hands?"


----------



## Shidoshi (Feb 20, 2007)

Vynjira said:


> Two-Tailed Demon Cat.
> 
> The point is it isn't necessarily a massive feat to burn the flesh.


Jiraiya thought it was.  Or did you forget his shocked expression?


> _Magma isn't anywhere near that heat intensity and I would bet it would do the trick._


Considering we've yet to see any magma attacks, we'll never know, will we?


> _I said that they may be magical. However there is nothing to go on, like Mortalis said there is too lil on it. Altho thru every picture we've ever seen the fire starts outside of the mouth._


That's all well and good for the anime pic you posted, but I'm going by what Fugaku says to Sasuke in the manga.


> _  See above....They can spark lightning from their hands with Chakra. Are you seriously gonna use the defense that you don't see them using any objects to set their Chakra on fire? Bullshit on that, they could easily ignite their Chakra externally._


What would stop them from being able to do so internally?  Especially since that's what Fugaku says is the way to actually use a Katon.



> _Ok this is also a bad angle to take as even more experienced users have singe marks._


I don't remember seeing the 4th or Jiraiya have singe marks on their hands from Rasengan training.  Or Kakashi, for that matter.

Matter of fact, when did Fugaku get a singe mark on his face from using a Katon?

Itachi?

Jiraiya?

Sarutobi?


> _So stop looking for an excuse.Another really bad excuse, you know he was forming the Chakra to cause damage. We know theres a difference between the Chakra inside them and what they use it for._


Not for the Rasengan.  It's just raw chakra that has its form manipulated.  There is no elemental or "chemical" difference between Rasengan chakra and the chakra that flows inside the body.  Several chapters were spent to deliniate the difference between the Rasengan and other jutsu.

So, I ask again, since Naruto's hands were singed by raw chakra, does that mean that his insides are unable to handle that much chakra, keeping in mind what's sealed in his belly and semi-regularly pumps his body with *lots* of extra chakra?



> _Logic dictates that its an external flame and your trying to take words under a literal context. When you should know better._


Sanctimony.  Clever.  However, just because you post an anime scene that's too small to see just how close to his mouth Sasuke's Katon "originates" from, doesn't mean that's how it works in the manga, as it was explained.

Logic would then dictate that if the anime diverges from the canon...

...I shouldn't have to type the rest.


> _It would make sense if not for Naruto being warned that he'd be burned. He wasn't the target so it shouldn't effect him by that logic._


He *was* warned not to touch it.  It wasn't as if Jiraiya kept him twenty yards back.  He told him not to "touch" them...

It's not out the realm of possibility that these flames don't behave like normal flames...at all.


----------



## Biscuits (Feb 20, 2007)

I posted this in the other Hulk thread so I might as well post it here.
Plus I do see a lot of people here underestimating the Hulk.
So here's his respect thread,so everyone can see what the Narutoverse is really up against..
Link removed


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 20, 2007)

Shidoshi said:


> Considering we've yet to see any magma attacks, we'll never know, will we?


Well it'd be for you to prove that it is as hot as Magma, right now all the evidence says its not.


> That's all well and good for the anime pic you posted, but I'm going by what Fugaku says to Sasuke in the manga.


Well I think this manga scan proves otherwise.


> What would stop them from being able to do so internally?


Well if its fire in their body and they do not possess organs designed to withstand those temperatures.





> Especially since that's what Fugaku says is the way to actually use a Katon.


Actually Fugaku never says the fire is in them, he said it starts inside them. Then again every technique starts inside with the Chakra.





> I don't remember seeing the 4th or Jiraiya have singe marks on their hands from Rasengan training.


First and foremost Naruto didn't have singe marks so why would they?





> Matter of fact, when did Fugaku get a singe mark on his face from using a Katon?


Then again we can't prove that any of his or their Katons were hot enough, now can we?





> Not for the Rasengan.  It's just raw chakra that has its form manipulated.  There is no elemental or "chemical" difference between Rasengan chakra and the chakra that flows inside the body.  Several chapters were spent to deliniate the difference between the Rasengan and other jutsu.


Actually by that logic Ransengan can't damage anyone.





> So, I ask again, since Naruto's hands were singed by raw chakra, does that mean that his insides are unable to handle that much chakra, keeping in mind what's sealed in his belly and semi-regularly pumps his body with *lots* of extra chakra?


So again, you need to accept the fact its not the same as whats inside him. Its been manipulated.


> Sanctimony.  Clever.  However, just because you post an anime scene that's too small to see just how close to his mouth Sasuke's Katon "originates" from, doesn't mean that's how it works in the manga, as it was explained.





> Logic would then dictate that if the anime diverges from the canon...





> He *was* warned not to touch it.  It wasn't as if Jiraiya kept him twenty yards back.  He told him not to "touch" them...


Well then its not hot like the sun now is it?





> It's not out the realm of possibility that these flames don't behave like normal flames...at all.


You know here's the other detail that is flawed by that argument. If its suppose to be hot like the sun, yet it only effects what it touches but everything that touches it turns to ash. Then how do they know how hot it is? Noone has been able to touch it and survive. Also if it were the case would not the hole in the wall have been expanding?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 20, 2007)

-
Hmm... perhaps my knowledge of Hulk is incorrect, but I always thought he could heal from anything and that his healing factor was as broken as wolverine, except that he wasn't perfectly immortal. Hence, I thought Hulk could heal from anything in Naruto verse. I also thought Hulk had extremly high strength, but below Superman to start. 




Mortalis said:


> Wrong MS.
> 
> Kakashi's isn't a Genjutsu; it _literally_ teleports what he aims at "to another dimension".
> 
> However, all he's done it on so far was Deidara's shoulder... a considerably smaller target then the Hulk's head.



Actually, he did it to the clay clone that was begging to expand and explode, which was bigger then the Hulks head.


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 20, 2007)

-Afro Samurai- said:


> Actually, he did it to the clay clone that was begging to expand and explode, which was bigger then the Hulks head.



Forgot about that one. Any ideas around which chapter that was? I've been meaning to reread that fight.


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 20, 2007)

Then Kakashi wins, Provided he can get Hulk to sit still and the OP doesn't adjust this so Hulk wins.


----------



## ChaochroX (Feb 20, 2007)

What about the scenario in which the ninjas retreat. I mean after a while they would have to give up, hide, and try to come up with a plan. In that mean time is it not conceivable that Hulk reverts back to Banner. If that happens narutoverse can take him I'm sure.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 20, 2007)

> Then Kakashi wins, Provided he can get Hulk to sit still and the OP doesn't adjust this so Hulk wins.



I don't want Hulk to win.

Just to cause some havoc and destruction.

That what Hulk do.

If Naruto can scrape out a win, I'm impressed.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Feb 20, 2007)

thread still going on? kakashi casually reads his ichi ichi book as he sends hulk to dimension x


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 20, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> thread still going on? kakashi casually reads his ichi ichi book as he sends hulk to dimension x


Yea in many ways this thread is just like you.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey...what's wrong with my topic that it's that bad?


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 20, 2007)

Vynjira said:


> Yea in many ways this thread is just like you.



Perpetually belligerent.

No offense TAE.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 20, 2007)

Hulk can punch through dimensions, in case you forgot.


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 20, 2007)

Endless Mike said:


> Hulk can punch through dimensions, in case you forgot.


Not without his body?


----------



## Enclave (Feb 20, 2007)

Vynjira said:


> Not without his body?



Intact brain means his body will likely regenerate.


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 21, 2007)

Enclave said:


> Intact brain means his body will likely regenerate.


Not if its separated from his body..


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 21, 2007)

Hmm
Seeing as how this is bloodlusted Hulk who just wants to kill eeryone on the planet I wouldn't put it past him to perform a planet buster on the narutoverse,or he might just destroy their moon to mess up their ecosystem.


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 21, 2007)

I still say he just Thunder Claps towns to the ground.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 21, 2007)

Please... The Hulk can stand up to some of the strongest DBZ characters. The Narutoverse would be but mere ants.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 21, 2007)

As we all know from deadpool the shoryuken is a legendary attack in the marvel-verse,everyone whose been hit by it has been k.o.'d.

I say Hulk does a tiger uppercut and crushes the moon.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 27, 2007)

Hulk takes this


1. He has NO LIMIT to his strength, he gets stronger as he gets more angry and he gets more angry the more he fights 


2. 

3. The Hulk possesses immense levels of physical strength. According to Marvel, the Hulk's "capacity for physical strength is potentially limitless due to the fact that the Hulk's strength increases proportionally with his level of great emotional stress, anger in particular" [1]The most well-known incarnation, the Savage Hulk, possesses the greatest potential for immeasurable superhuman strength, again depending on his emotional state, spawning the famous quote: "the madder Hulk gets, the stronger Hulk gets." The Hulk is capable holding a 150 billion ton mountain range while in an enraged emotional state.[5] During combat with the psionic entity known as Onslaught, Jean Grey psionically disables Bruce Banner's persona, bringing out the true Savage Hulk. While trading punches with the Hulk, the psionic being Onslaught angers him to a point where he was able to break through Onslaught's armor.[6] The Hulk has also beein shown shattering an asteroid twice the size of Earth with a single punch.[7] The Hulk possesses highly developed leg muscles and is able to leap several miles at a time. Since the Hulk's strength increases with anger, he is able to leap distances much greater than he normally could while in a "calm" state. For instance, he has been shown covering a distance of 1,000 miles in a single leap[8] and even leaping into a low-Earth orbit.[9] and Doc Samson[10]attempting, unsuccessfuly, to measure the limits of the Hulk's strength using the advanced technology at their disposal



Dead fucking ninjas


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Feb 27, 2007)

Narutoverse wins.


Brains>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Brawn.

Kakashi's Sharingan move + Ino's or Ino father's justus = death for hulk


----------



## Taleran (Feb 27, 2007)

against the Hulk removing his mind = he gets stronger...


----------



## Hale (Feb 27, 2007)

Hulks strong but there are a few techinques in the naruto verse he couldn't deal with, Specifically kakashi's ms just sending him to another dimention works yondaime teleporting him away from the battlefield is a loss and sandaime sealing him with the shinigami Most of the hokage's could take this one


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Feb 27, 2007)

Hale said:


> Hulks strong but there are a few techinques in the naruto verse he couldn't deal with, Specifically kakashi's ms just sending him to another dimention works yondaime teleporting him away from the battlefield is a loss and sandaime sealing him with the shinigami Most of the hokage's could take this one



The flaw with this is that most of these attacks need setup time, who is to say the Hulk is going to stand there like a dumbass and get hit. 

The Hirashin needs for Yondaime to find a way to place the kunai near Hulk without dying and the Shiki Fuuin technique needs the Sandaime to hold the Hulk in place. Not gonna happen, the only one that might is Kakashi's MS but I doubt he will have time to pull it off since it mostly looks like a last resort move.


----------



## Hale (Feb 27, 2007)

> The flaw with this is that most of these attacks need setup time, who is to say the Hulk is going to stand there like a dumbass and get hit.
> 
> The Hirashin needs for Yondaime to find a way to place the kunai near Hulk without dying and the Shiki Fuuin technique needs the Sandaime to hold the Hulk in place. Not gonna happen, the only one that might is Kakashi's MS but I doubt he will have time to pull it off since it mostly looks like a last resort move.


Well they have the entire verse to back em up so a using a genjutsu to confuse him would by some time shikamaru and his dad using the their shadowbind jutsu gaara sinking the hulk for a few seconds, Yondaime lol would be fast enough to place the kunai there and move before the hulk even noticed him if he was simply looking in the opposite direction


----------



## Nice Gai (Feb 27, 2007)

Jiraiya Tarpit no Justu.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 27, 2007)

Hale said:


> Well they have the entire verse to back em up so a using a genjutsu to confuse him would by some time shikamaru and his dad using the their shadowbind jutsu gaara sinking the hulk for a few seconds, Yondaime lol would be fast enough to place the kunai there and move before the hulk even noticed him if he was simply looking in the opposite direction





lol Shadow bind, and sand lol


----------



## Darklyre (Feb 27, 2007)

Indignation said:


> Narutoverse wins.
> 
> 
> Brains>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Brawn.
> ...



Eh, I'd argue that trying to use Ino's mind transfer would be suicide for her, since it'd subject her to a mindrape by the hundreds of other Hulk personalities.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 27, 2007)

> The flaw with this is that most of these attacks need setup time, who is to say the Hulk is going to stand there like a dumbass and get hit.



Hulk is not exactly known for his smarts......


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 27, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> Hulk is not exactly known for his smarts......



He doesn't exactly stand around patiently either.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Feb 27, 2007)

Darklyre said:


> Eh, I'd argue that trying to use Ino's mind transfer would be suicide for her, since it'd subject her to a mindrape by the hundreds of other Hulk personalities.



Yondi gave his life for Konoha.


----------



## Darklyre (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm not comparing the sacrifice, rather, I'm comparing the effectiveness. If she's getting mindraped by a Hulk personality, she's not in control of the body anymore. Hulk without a mind goes berserk.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 28, 2007)

Kakashi's MS move to remove his head should kill him.

Hulk has never regenerated from that, as far as I know. He's regenerated from a lot of stuff, even being eaten almost completely (head was intact). But, not from being headless.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Feb 28, 2007)

The Narutoverse better hope that Kakashi holds back. If he gets himself killed before they figure out the Mind Transfer Jutsu / Black Hole MS combo, they're fucked. I'm giving this to the Hulk just because the Narutoverse has so few options to kill him. They have to be perfect while he can just slog away.


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 28, 2007)

Actually seeing as Hulk is bloodlusted(didn't catch that til now) and they know lil to nothing about him there would be no way for them to stop him before they'd be dead. Thunder clapping them to death or just unconscious doesn't matter, he's not sitting still long enough for any of them to do anything worthwhile.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm going to say Narutoverse's main chance of winning is teleporting Hulk's head into another dimension

And don't say he will regen from that, not even Wolverine is that retraded

And don't say he'll punch through dimensions because he almost never does it and what are the chances of him punching back into the Narutoverse?


----------



## Taleran (Feb 28, 2007)

yeah but 5 bucks the 1st thing Kakashi does is lightning fist which goes into hulk then you see his body go flying the other direction.


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 28, 2007)

Gai said:


> And don't say he will regen from that, not even Wolverine is that retraded



I think you know in your heart that even if he hasn't done that yet, he will one day.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 28, 2007)

Of course, Marvel is retarded like that


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 28, 2007)

Taleran said:


> yeah but 5 bucks the 1st thing Kakashi does is lightning fist which goes into hulk then you see his body go flying the other direction.



And that's different than Hulk being impaled before how?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 28, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> And that's different than Hulk being impaled before how?



Because it's chakra!


----------



## Taleran (Feb 28, 2007)

I meant Kakashi's body.......maybe I should have explained


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 28, 2007)

Taleran said:


> I meant Kakashi's body.......maybe I should have explained



Yeah, that probably would've helped.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 28, 2007)

> yeah but 5 bucks the 1st thing Kakashi does is lightning fist which goes into hulk then you see his body go flying the other direction.


Because Kakashi is an idiot? If he is in the front line then yeah that would happen. More than likely clones would attack hulk first too assess the danger level then they would realise attacks don't wory on him. So they would divise a plan based on Kakashi teleporting his head of or sealing him someway.


----------



## Hale (Feb 28, 2007)

I still think yondaime can solo him


----------



## King Bookah (Feb 28, 2007)

No, just no.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 28, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> And that's different than Hulk being impaled before how?



ZOMG BECAUSE KAKASHI'S CHIDORI CAN DESTROY ENTIRE UNIVERSES YO! 

Nah just kidding.


----------



## Hale (Feb 28, 2007)

> No, just no.


Is the hulk gonna hit him?


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Feb 28, 2007)

Kirin said:


> Because Kakashi is an idiot? If he is in the front line then yeah that would happen. More than likely clones would attack hulk first too assess the danger level then they would realise attacks don't wory on him. So they would divise a plan based on Kakashi teleporting his head of or sealing him someway.



Kakashi is not a idiot. And He would not try to solo a giant green buff monster that's wrecking everything.

Narutoverse isn't stupid.


----------



## Amatsu (Feb 28, 2007)

Indignation said:


> Kakashi is not a idiot. And He would not try to solo a giant green buff monster that's wrecking everything.
> 
> Narutoverse isn't stupid.



lol yes he would because while they aren't idiots they tend to do idiotic things like that.


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 28, 2007)

Hale said:


> Is the hulk gonna hit him?


Can Yondaime outrun a nuclear detonation? Thunder Clap, Konoha destroyed.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 28, 2007)

actually in every fight everyone in the Narutoverse has been in they always use their weaker moves 1st then kick it up when the situation calls for it


and when your facing the Hulk that 1 mistake is enough to get you a well broken skull.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Feb 28, 2007)

Aethos said:


> lol yes he would because while they aren't idiots they tend to do idiotic things like that.



Kakashi wouldn't go near Hulk after he see him snap a noname in two, or clock a Boss Summon.


----------



## Hale (Feb 28, 2007)

> Can Yondaime outrun a nuclear detonation? Thunder Clap, Konoha destroyed.


Yes, yes he could or if not just teleport away from it


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 28, 2007)

Hale said:


> Yes, yes he could or if not just teleport away from it



     









Honestly this is like Gary Coleman fighting the Hulk,only with alot more blood.

This is a bloodlusted hulk. I see him thunderclapping villages off the map.


----------



## Hale (Feb 28, 2007)

> Honestly this is like Gary Coleman fighting the Hulk,only with alot more blood.
> 
> This is a bloodlusted hulk. I see him thunderclapping villages off the map.


Thunder clap would actually hit yondaime? really?, what preventing yondaime from just jumping on the hulks head while he's doing it, whats preventing the hulk from knocking himself out from trying to hit yondaime while he's on his head?


----------



## Taleran (Feb 28, 2007)

you have no idea the level of destruction we are presenting before you do you?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 28, 2007)

What makes you think other characters haven't tried?


----------



## Hale (Feb 28, 2007)

> you have no idea the level of destruction we are presenting before you do you?


 I do but it's one thing to destroy a town or city and another to hit yondaime
Edit 


> What makes you think other characters haven't tried?


Haven't tried what?


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 28, 2007)

Hale said:


> Thunder clap would actually hit yondaime? really?, what preventing yondaime from just jumping on the hulks head while he's doing it, whats preventing the hulk from knocking himself out from trying to hit yondaime while he's on his head?



I'm saying Hulk gets up to the gates and claps. Boom everyone in Konoha is dead or too wounded to put up a fight.


P.S. You do realize the weakest nuclear bombs ever developed devastated two well populated cities in mere seconds right?


----------



## Taleran (Feb 28, 2007)

yes but hes destroying the entire town AT ONCE mean the blast is as wide as said town.....


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 28, 2007)

What CBG means by tried yet is,tried jumping on Hulks back/head(correct?)


Hulk just throws them away.


----------



## Hale (Feb 28, 2007)

> Hulk just throws them away.


That means he would have to grab yondaime, to that once again i say Really?



> I'm saying Hulk gets up to the gates and claps. Boom everyone in Konoha is dead or too wounded to put up a fight.
> 
> 
> P.S. You do realize the weakest nuclear bombs ever developed devastated two well populated cities in mere seconds right?



This means that they all most of who are generously faster then the hulk just watch this happen, just watch him lumber up to the front gates and start smashing


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 28, 2007)

Hale said:


> That means he would have to grab yondaime, to that once again i say Really?


Your also assuming Hulk cares, while he's thunder clapping...


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 28, 2007)

Hale said:


> That means he would have to grab yondaime, to that once again i say Really?
> 
> 
> 
> This means that they all most of who are generously faster then the hulk just watch this happen, just watch him lumber up to the front gates and start smashing



Hulk has taken out Quicksilver before,speed isn't that much for Hulk to deal with.


----------



## Hale (Feb 28, 2007)

> Your also assuming Hulk cares, while he's thunder clapping...


 What does this have to do with anything 
@ mystic while quick is a decent speedster there's a big difference between just being fast and having an ability to move from point a to point b instantly


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 28, 2007)

Thing is, Yondaime needs the seal for the Hiraishin to work.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 28, 2007)

Hale said:


> What does this have to do with anything
> @ mystic while quick is a decent speedster there's a big difference between just being fast and having an ability to move from point a to point b instantly



Doesn't matter. Juggernauts bitch smacked Nightcrawler plenty of times.


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 28, 2007)

Hale said:


> What does this have to do with anything


Well, if he's laying down nuclear forces with claps that doesn't mean riding on him is gonna make you safe... or keep you conscious.





mystictrunks said:


> Doesn't matter. Juggernauts bitch smacked Nightcrawler plenty of times.


and Juggs is considerable less mobile than Hulk.


----------



## Hale (Feb 28, 2007)

> Doesn't matter. Juggernauts bitch smacked Nightcrawler plenty of times.


 Night crawler isn't fast though he can just teleport, his combat speed other then teleporting is still basically normal human



> Thing is, Yondaime needs the seal for the Hiraishin to work.


True But i'm sure he has a few placed around and if he doesn't he can just start placing them when the fight starts it's not like the hulks gonna be able to run up and interupt him


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 28, 2007)

Hale said:


> Night crawler isn't fast though he can just teleport, his combat speed other then teleporting is still basically normal human
> 
> 
> True But i'm sure he has a few placed around and if he doesn't he can just start placing them when the fight starts it's not like the hulks gonna be able to run up and interupt him


You realize the range he's going to need to be in order to not be harmed while doing anything?


----------



## Taleran (Feb 28, 2007)

The Hulk is depicted with extremely high levels of superhuman stamina and resistance to physical injury. He is shown withstanding the impact of high-caliber artillery shells, falls from orbital heights, and powerful energy blasts without sustaining injury and resisting extreme temperatures, poisons, and diseases with no ill effect. The Hulk is capable of surviving a ground zero 
nuclear explosion.

Since the Hulk's strength increases with anger, he is able to leap distances much greater than he normally could while in a "calm" state. For instance, he has been shown covering a distance of 1,000 miles in a single leap[8] and even leaping into a low-Earth orbit.


you can't get away from the guy.


----------



## Hale (Feb 28, 2007)

> You realize the range he's going to need to be in order to not be harmed while doing anything?


I don't know roughly 1 teleport away >.>



> The Hulk is depicted with extremely high levels of superhuman stamina and resistance to physical injury. He is shown withstanding the impact of high-caliber artillery shells, falls from orbital heights, and powerful energy blasts without sustaining injury and resisting extreme temperatures, poisons, and diseases with no ill effect. The Hulk is capable of surviving a ground zero
> nuclear explosion.
> 
> Since the Hulk's strength increases with anger, he is able to leap distances much greater than he normally could while in a "calm" state. For instance, he has been shown covering a distance of 1,000 miles in a single leap[8] and even leaping into a low-Earth orbit.
> ...



It's nice that he can jump far but if yondaime teleports 1000 miles it's instant the hulks leaps still take time, let's be honest if your gonna argue that the hulk is on a level speed wise with yondaime you've already lost this battle you need to stick to his strenghts


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 28, 2007)

Hale said:


> True But i'm sure he has a few placed around and if he doesn't he can just start placing them when the fight starts it's not like the hulks gonna be able to run up and interupt him



Around where? Different states? Because that's the kind of distance he'll need to go to evade a clap.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 28, 2007)

yeah because the 4th teleport thing was shown to go 1000meteres.....please


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 28, 2007)

Hale said:


> I don't know roughly 1 teleport away >.>
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice that he can jump far but if yondaime teleports 1000 miles it's instant the hulks leaps still take time, let's be honest if your gonna argue that the hulk is on a level speed wise with yondaime you've already lost this battle you need to stick to his strenghts



How do you know The 4th has seals 1k miles away >_______>

The most effective way he can travel with them is by kunai,and the farthest anyones thrown a kunai in Naruto is a few dozen meters.......


----------



## Hale (Feb 28, 2007)

> yeah because the 4th teleport thing was shown to go 1000meteres.....please


 He states that he can teleport to the seal anywhere it is.


> Around where? Different states? Because that's the kind of distance he'll need to go to evade a clap.


 well that would work but i was thinking more like on the edge of a cliff so that he can just teleport hulk into mid air when ever he tries to do that


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 28, 2007)

Hale said:


> well that would work but i was thinking more like on the edge of a cliff so that he can just teleport hulk into mid air when ever he tries to do that


this accomplishes?


----------



## Taleran (Feb 28, 2007)

Hale said:


> He states that he can teleport to the seal anywhere it is.
> well that would work but i was thinking more like on the edge of a cliff so that he can just teleport hulk into mid air when ever he tries to do that




which won't do anything becuase a Thunderclap = Hulk Clapping both his hands together at high speeds, something still possible to do in the air.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 28, 2007)

Hale said:


> True But i'm sure he has a few placed around and if he doesn't he can just start placing them when the fight starts it's not like the hulks gonna be able to run up and interupt him



For him to have seals littered everywhere would either require prep-time or him establishing them during battle.

In addition, how long would he have to keep it up?


----------



## Hale (Feb 28, 2007)

> this accomplishes?


Everyone in the narutoverse not dying, because they're not there.


> For him to have seals littered everywhere would either require prep-time or him establishing them during battle.


 During battle is fine since he's fast enough that the hulk wouldn't be able to interupt him


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 28, 2007)

Hale said:


> well that would work but i was thinking more like on the edge of a cliff so that he can just teleport hulk into mid air when ever he tries to do that



There's 2 problems with this:

1. I can't recall Yondaime ever teleporting another person. I could be wrong.
2. You're assuming that a fall from a cliff will somehow hurt the Hulk.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 28, 2007)

Hulk dying from falling off a cliff?

The heck?


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 28, 2007)

Hale said:


> Everyone in the narutoverse not dying, because they're not there.


Yet Yondaime dies in a noble self sacrifice... Then Hulk proceeds to destroy the Narutoverse without Yondaime.


----------



## Hale (Feb 28, 2007)

> 1. I can't recall Yondaime ever teleporting another person. I could be wrong.
> 2. You're assuming that a fall from a cliff will somehow hurt the Hulk.


No wasn't planning on that even hurting the hulk with a fall just making sure the rest of konoha wasn't taking pointless thunder claps, Youndaime teleports kakashi,


> Yet Yondaime dies in a noble self sacrifice... Then Hulk proceeds to destroy the Narutoverse without Yondaime


.
Yondaime isn't dying either because by the time hulk manages to bring his arms together yondaime isn't gonna be there anymore either


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 28, 2007)

The resulting sound will still occur.


----------



## Hale (Feb 28, 2007)

> The resulting sound will still occur.


Yes but with no one there but the hulk to hear it
Edit, Wait i'm not the biggest hulk fan so what actually causes the damage from thunder clap the sound ?


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 28, 2007)

Hale said:


> Yondaime isn't dying either because by the time hulk manages to bring his arms together yondaime isn't gonna be there anymore either


How long do you think it would take 2 objects moving 16,093 meters per sec towards eachother from a distance of at very most 3 meters.. the speed of Thunder Clap.. Now you propose he's gonna teleport in an out before he gets hit?

He has some 0.000093208 secs to react? I think limit tester proved Yondaime moves at roughly 750 meters per second. Which isn't remotely close to Hulk's clapping speed..


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 28, 2007)

Hale said:


> No wasn't planning on that even hurting the hulk with a fall just making sure the rest of konoha wasn't taking pointless thunder claps.



Then what's that supposed to do?

Hulk will just jump up the cliff and be just as menacing as before... probably more considering he'll be angrier.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 28, 2007)

Hale said:


> Yes but with no one there but the hulk to hear it
> Edit, Wait i'm not the biggest hulk fan so what actually causes the damage from thunder clap the sound ?



Yea,the sonic vibrations from the clap do the majority of the damage iirc.


----------



## Hale (Feb 28, 2007)

> He has some 0.000093208 secs to react? I think limit tester proved Yondaime moves at roughly 750 meters per second. Which isn't remotely close to Hulk's clapping speed..


 Well first thats his movement speed not the speed of his teleportation jutsu and second if sound is what cause the majority of the damage 750 meters is more then twice the speed of sound which means he'd still be able to avoid it


----------



## Hale (Feb 28, 2007)

> Then what's that supposed to do?
> 
> Hulk will just jump up the cliff and be just as menacing as before... probably more considering he'll be angrier.


Teleport back to the battlefield and claim the victory, it's what i would do if i were yondaime at that point


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 28, 2007)

Hale said:


> Well first thats his movement speed not the speed of his teleportation jutsu and second if sound is what cause the majority of the damage 750 meters is more then twice the speed of sound which means he'd still be able to avoid it


Your missing the point, he's only able to move so fast to activate the teleport. His hands will collide before Yondaime gets close to  Hulk for the teleportation. The point is he can't interrupt the thunder clap its too fast for Yondaime. He has 0.000093208 secs to get to Hulk and teleport him and then teleport back to safety. Yondaime needs some .06 secs to reach Hulk  assuming he's within an arm's length he has .00009 which means he can't touch Hulk before the sound shockwave is initiated.


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 28, 2007)

Hale said:


> Teleport back to the battlefield and claim the victory, it's what i would do if i were yondaime at that point



Claim a victory? Despite that the Hulk would just come back in a few minutes at the most, angrier then before?

You'd really give your village false hope like that? Thats just cruel.


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 28, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> Claim a victory? Despite that the Hulk would just come back in a few minutes at the most, angrier then before?
> 
> You'd really give your village false hope like that? Thats just cruel.


Assuming Hulk isn't so pissed at that point he just smashes the planet to ruble...

Then again that assumes Yondaime can somehow get to Hulk and Teleport before Hulk destroys everything.

So Mort's 100% right your cruel for false hopes..


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 28, 2007)

Vynjira said:


> Assuming Hulk isn't so pissed at that point he just smashes the planet to ruble...
> 
> Then again that assumes Yondaime can somehow get to Hulk and Teleport before Hulk destroys everything.



Yes, there is that too.


----------



## Hale (Feb 28, 2007)

> Your missing the point, he's only able to move so fast to activate the teleport. His hands will collide before Yondaime gets close to Hulk for the teleportation. The point is he can't interrupt the thunder clap its too fast for Yondaime. He has 0.000093208 secs to get to Hulk and teleport him and then teleport back to safety. Yondaime needs some .06 secs to reach Hulk assuming he's within an arm's length he has .00009 which means he can't touch Hulk before the sound shockwave is initiated.


Yondaime's jutsu is more then fast enough please look at this scan and the next page



> Claim a victory? Despite that the Hulk would just come back in a few minutes at the most, angrier then before?
> 
> You'd really give your village false hope like that? Thats just cruel.


Fine i'll concede maybe yondaime can't solo the hulk but i really can't see the hulk hitting him either


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 28, 2007)

Hale said:
			
		

> Fine i'll concede maybe yondaime can't solo the hulk but i really can't see the hulk hitting him either



Why, does Yondaime have infinite stamina and teleportation seals? Because I can assure you that he'll tire LONG before the hulk does.


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 28, 2007)

Hale said:


> Yondaime's jutsu is more then fast enough please look at this scan and the next page


Again understand, its not the Jutsu's speed its his, his process speed his reaction. Your also giving Yondaime the knowledge that he's gotta dispose of Hulk...

So there is no way Yondaime is doing any of this, noone there is fast enough to stop a Thunder Clap if Hulk's started it and they won't know its danger til their fealing it.


----------



## Hale (Feb 28, 2007)

> Again understand, its not the Jutsu's speed its his, his process speed his reaction. Your also giving Yondaime the knowledge that he's gotta dispose of Hulk...
> 
> So there is no way Yondaime is doing any of this, noone there is fast enough to stop a Thunder Clap if Hulk's started it and they won't know its danger til their fealing it.


I'm not giving yondaime anything if you look at the scan before the one i posted we have a clear picture of his reaction speed as he saves kakashi.


> Why, does Yondaime have infinite stamina and teleportation seals? Because I can assure you that he'll tire LONG before the hulk does.


 Pretty sure he can just reuse the same seals, and i'd assume someone who held the kyuubi down for it to be sealed had a large supply of chakra unless you figure he did it with his strenght


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 28, 2007)

Hulk does have reaction and attack speed of at least several times sound speed (he can catch artillery shells, jump faster than ballistic missiles, etc.)


----------



## Thanatos (Feb 28, 2007)

Hale said:


> I'm not giving yondaime anything if you look at the scan before the one i posted we have a clear picture of his reaction speed as he saves kakashi.



But what is he reacting to? As far as Yondy knows, Hulk is just clapping for fun, not about to waste everything in a considerate radius.



Hale said:


> Pretty sure he can just reuse the same seals, and i'd assume someone who held the kyuubi down for it to be sealed had a large supply of chakra unless you figure he did it with his strenght



Can he re-use the same seals? The only other seals that have been used often are explosive seals... and they aren't reusable. However I'm willing to listen to whatever proof you can provide to back up your claim.

And a lot of Chakra is not the same as nigh infinite chakra... which is what he would need.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Feb 28, 2007)

god of sun god of moon is more than enough to kill hulk

warp his head to dimension x does the trick as well. 

hulk dies easily and quickly


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 28, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> god of sun god of sun is more than enough to kill hulk
> 
> warp his head to dimension x does the trick as well.
> 
> hulk dies easily and quickly



Hulk has taken human torch's nova flame, which is the intensity of a small supernova, and shrugged it off. He also has nearly unlimited regeneration.

Try again.


----------



## Vynjira (Feb 28, 2007)

Hale said:


> I'm not giving yondaime anything if you look at the scan before the one i posted we have a clear picture of his reaction speed as he saves kakashi.


Yea and that clear picture shows he's way too slow to stop do anything during the .00009 secs Hulk claps his hands. Anything after that and the shockwave has started.

..and you are giving Yondaime the knowledge the thunder clap needs to be stopped.

As for the very ill-informed poster who suggests the Kakashi and God of Sun scenarios, I suggest he reads the thread about where we discussed the God of Sun is too slow and not hot enough to do jack, and Kakashi is too slow and will be dead before he gets the chance.


----------



## Hale (Feb 28, 2007)

> Hulk does have reaction and attack speed of at least several times sound speed (he can catch artillery shells, jump faster than ballistic missiles, etc.)


None of these denote sound speed much less even faster then that


> and you are giving Yondaime the knowledge the thunder clap needs to be stopped.


 Ok so he gets the first thunder clap off a few ninja die maybe but everyone won't 
Third since i've already conceded that yondaime can't solo this fight i guess i'll use the rest of the universe, temari's fan is capable of creating winds strong enough to blow sound waves in another direction, which would nullify hulks thunder clap, kakashi is more then fast enough to hit him with the ms


> Yea and that clear picture shows he's way too slow to stop do anything during the .00009 secs Hulk claps his hands. Anything after that and the shockwave has started.


You should look at that picture again he covered the entire distance between him and kakashi after the opponent's attack already started


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 1, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> god of sun god of moon is more than enough to kill hulk
> 
> warp his head to dimension x does the trick as well.
> 
> hulk dies easily and quickly



With regards to Tsukiyomi, it'd be useless.

Torturing Hulk would be moot since he has a healing factor.

Amaterasu has already been done. Human Torch's Nova Flame.

Kakashi's MS is key. All Narutoverse needs to do is set Kakashi up for the aim. If he misses, they're screwed.


----------



## Vynjira (Mar 1, 2007)

Hale said:


> None of these denote sound speed much less even faster then that
> Ok so he gets the first thunder clap off a few ninja die maybe but everyone won't


Nuclear force or greater, where do only a few ninja die from that?





> Third since i've already conceded that yondaime can't solo this fight i guess i'll use the rest of the universe, temari's fan is capable of creating winds strong enough to blow sound waves in another direction, which would nullify hulks thunder clap, kakashi is more then fast enough to hit him with the ms


First if sound carried the amount of force that Thunder Clap would then there isn't a remote chance Temari's Fan would do squat(its like saying she can move an ice cube that means she can move several glaciers as well). Second the shockwave of force is what causes the damage. Thus its pure energy or force and not sound. It merely is passing thru the air and creates a sound.





> You should look at that picture again he covered the entire distance between him and kakashi after the opponent's attack already started


What part if 32,000+ meters per second over a course less than 2 meters suggests the picture is anywhere close to the same speed reqs. Sorry but no.





Comic Book Guy said:


> Kakashi's MS is key. All Narutoverse needs to do is set Kakashi up for the aim. If he misses, they're screwed.


I totally agree tho he may be dead before he gets the chance, Thunder Clap death.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 1, 2007)

If the shock isn't damaging, ears will suffer.


----------



## Vynjira (Mar 1, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> If the shock isn't damaging, ears will suffer.


Huh? O.o

The shock is delivering some hundreds of megatons of force if not more. How does it not damage?


----------



## Amatsu (Mar 1, 2007)

Seriously though. The Hulk can go toe to toe with Broly not to mention the Juggernaut. What's the Narutoverse gonna do? They're ants compared to the Hulk.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 1, 2007)

Vynjira said:


> Huh? O.o
> 
> The shock is delivering some hundreds of megatons of force if not more. How does it not damage?



I was just saying!

Forgive me!


----------



## jplaya2023 (Mar 1, 2007)

Aethos said:


> Seriously though. The Hulk can go toe to toe with Broly.



LMAOOOOO @ toe 2 toe unless u mean brolly's toes in hulks face as he smashing him to instant death.


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 1, 2007)

> Seriously though. The Hulk can go toe to toe with Broly.


Not even toe-to-toe, he would crush Broly.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 1, 2007)

Stay on-topic.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 1, 2007)

Endless Mike said:


> Hulk does have reaction and attack speed of at least several times sound speed (he can catch artillery shells, jump faster than ballistic missiles, etc.)



Yet still has trouble with Captain America and Wolverine :amazed


----------



## Nahrootoe (Mar 1, 2007)

There is only one real way that the Narutoverse has a chance to beat the Hulk: if they teleport him to another dimension.  That's it.  And in the same span that Kakashi's MS is charging, Hulk will be tearing shit up.

About Amaterasu: Let's not assume that it radiates heat in the same way; it is a special black flame that burns for seven days and seven nights.  It's quite the assumption to argue that normal laws of thermodynamics apply.  If the databook can be taken at face value, Amaterasu could be burning Hulk away for a week.  He would need to keep regenerating for that long.

Meanwhile, a few thunderclaps and seismic shockwaves later, and the entire Narutoverse is reduced to rubble.


----------



## Jeltz (Mar 1, 2007)

But since Hulk has taken much more heat than Amatseru before and survived the black fire will just be an itch which pisses him off more and more by the second.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 1, 2007)

Nahrootoe said:


> It's quite the assumption to argue that normal laws of thermodynamics apply.



This may sound crazy, but everybody here has a tendency to follow that trend. Only God knows why.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 1, 2007)

I can't believe this thread got to 13 pages!

About the heat of the Sun: It varies wildly, from a six thousand degrees celsius (comparable to some industrial processes) at the surface to 15 million degrees celsius in the center.

About the heat of a nuke: It varies depending on distance from explosion. The initial radiation pulse is in the 100,000,000 degree range (x-rays) which is usually (low in earth's atmosphere, say) quickly absorbed and re-readiated at around 10,000 degrees.

So basically, if the Hulk can take a nuke, he can take Amaterasu.

The truth is that the Narutoverse has very, very few effective options against Hulk, while he has many effective options against them. Unless they guess just right, they're fucked. If Kakashi dies, they're fucked. I think the only reasonable thing to do is give Hulk the win.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 1, 2007)

When hulk formed his thunderclap did it do any damage, or did it neutralise the attack that was going too destroy the universe?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 2, 2007)

As I recall it, it sent back the attack, which destroyed the cosmos.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 2, 2007)

Don't. Use. That. Again

Silver Age comics suck


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 2, 2007)

Indeed. Most Hulk fans use that as their prime example of Hulk's power.

This is why Crisis events are advantageous; retcons are made absolutely clear in one huge go.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Mar 3, 2007)

Spy_Smasher said:


> So basically, if the Hulk can take a nuke, he can take Amaterasu.



what part about god of sun burning through anything are people not understanding. Hulk would be ashes after itachi is done.

Hell if u didnt want to use MS you could have kisame, kakashi, itachi, 2nd, sasuke, and oro use a water technique coupled with gaara's sand and entrap him in ground in a water prison sealed by gaara's sand so hulk could move eventually turning into banner and dying.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 3, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> what part about god of sun burning through anything are people not understanding. Hulk would be ashes after itachi is done.



Human Torch's Nova Flame. It was tried before.



> Hell if u didnt want to use MS you could have kisame, kakashi, itachi, 2nd, sasuke, and oro use a water technique coupled with gaara's sand and entrap him in ground in a water prison sealed by gaara's sand so hulk could move eventually turning into banner and dying.



He'd probably still move.

Not to mention -- water and sand don't mix very well.

Apparently, drowning HUlk is now moot -- somehow, he developed a way to survive underwater in even in space.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Mar 3, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Human Torch's Nova Flame. It was tried before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



even if hulk doesnt drown he will eventually turn back into banner and die


----------



## Darklyre (Mar 3, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> even if hulk doesnt drown he will eventually turn back into banner and die



As long as he is in hostile conditions or someone/something is making him mad, he won't turn back into Banner. Also, Hulk is currently the dominant personality; Banner is now one of the ones pushed back in his mind.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 3, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> even if hulk doesnt drown he will eventually turn back into banner and die



So far seen from what I read, two things for sure reduced him back to Banner.

1) Betty, who's been long dead.

2) Seduced by Umar, a cosmic.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 3, 2007)

and Onslaught but that was more of a forcefull splitting


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 3, 2007)

Darklyre said:


> As long as he is in hostile conditions or someone/something is making him mad, he won't turn back into Banner. Also, Hulk is currently the dominant personality; Banner is now one of the ones pushed back in his mind.



Not only that, but he's bloodlusted. Doesn't that essentially mean he'll NEVER calm down?


----------



## Kisame. (Mar 3, 2007)

Gaara wins this alone


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 3, 2007)

I was wondering when you'd bring that up...


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 3, 2007)

.......................
there is an issue where cap hits professor hulks pressure points, stuns him, and then throws him... therefore Tsunade's nerve attack can bring Hulk to his knee's; wherein he'll stay until he calms down. lol! Oh! low and behold the funkyness of having dozens of years of feats! Go Tsunade!------

- Hulk has 100 billion ton lifting strength without even getting that angry... as was shown in secret wars. I mean, lets not forget the perfect consitancy of Hulk's strength and how he always smacks things twice the size of earth away. And, off course, The Thing has to be at least several dozen times the size of earth! 

-Another thing, lets not forget Hulks ability to take anything right... right. I mean, it's not like Hulk never got dropped from having an electron field changed so all the lighting from earth hit him and knocked him out. Blackbolt never did that! It also not like Hulk was ever stalled by Spiderman....

- lastly, lets make sure to take every single highest end feat Hulk has ever performed, ever, and use every single one of those and then dismiss any low end feat as cis and pis. Yeah! yeah! 

teh teh


bored.....


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 3, 2007)

This topic ended with the Thunder Clap,and where is jplaya getting the idea that Amaretsu burns through everything?It never says it in the manga so is this just his screwy logic?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 4, 2007)

SoulTaker540 said:


> This topic ended with the Thunder Clap,and where is jplaya getting the idea that Amaretsu burns through everything?It never says it in the manga so is this just his screwy logic?


It clearly does NOT burn through _anything_. Jiraiya seals a portion of it into a scroll. No doubt, it is extremely deadly by Narutoverse standards, but even there it has limits.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Mar 4, 2007)

SoulTaker540 said:


> This topic ended with the Thunder Clap,and where is jplaya getting the idea that Amaretsu burns through everything?It never says it in the manga so is this just his screwy logic?



it was in the databook somewhere and it burns for 7 days and 7 nights. 

Hulk would be killed


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 4, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> it was in the databook somewhere and it burns for 7 days and 7 nights.
> 
> Hulk would be killed



I know it burns for 7 days and 7 nights but it never says in the manga that it burns through everything.The databook is inadmissable because its not canon,to be be canon it has to come from the original source material.And don't feed me your bullshit about your canon since you don't have canon because your not an author of anything besides your bull shit.

Hulk thunder clapped a universe destroying attack away,when was the last time a Naruto character had universe destroying power?And please no bull shit actually provide some evidence they can match the force of something like the Dark Cosmos.


----------



## Hale (Mar 4, 2007)

> I know it burns for 7 days and 7 nights but it never says in the manga that it burns through everything.The databook is inadmissable because its not canon,to be be canon it has to come from the original source material.And don't feed me your bullshit about your canon since you don't have canon because your not an author of anything besides your bull shit


The official naruto data book isn't cannon ?


----------



## jplaya2023 (Mar 4, 2007)

Hale said:


> The official naruto data book isn't cannon ?



only to people who hate naruto it isnt.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 4, 2007)

Hale said:


> The official naruto data book isn't cannon ?



For something to be canon it has to come from the original source material,in this case that would be the manga.Thats the definition of canon as per dictionary.com,and it's canon not cannon.



			
				jplaya2023 said:
			
		

> only to people who hate naruto it isnt.



So I hate Naruto so much I've read all 344 chapters?That really makes a lot of sense.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Mar 4, 2007)

SoulTaker540 said:


> So I hate Naruto so much I've read all 344 chapters?That really makes a lot of sense.



so is the daizenshuu in DBZ non canon as well??????


----------



## Hale (Mar 4, 2007)

> For something to be canon it has to come from the original source material,in this case that would be the manga.Thats the definition of canon as per dictionary.com,and it's canon not cannon.


This is where your wrong the orginal source is Masashi Kishimoto


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 4, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> so is the daizenshuu in DBZ non canon as well??????



Pretty much.



			
				Hale said:
			
		

> This is where your wrong the orginal source is Masashi Kishimoto



The original source material would be the manga,since Kishi isn't material.I guess one could interpret it as the the author though since they're the proprietor of the material.That databook itself is a secondary source anyway.


----------



## Hale (Mar 4, 2007)

> The original source material would be the manga,since Kishi isn't material.I guess one could interpret it as the the author though since they're the proprietor of the material.That databook itself is a secondary source anyway.


 No the source is the thing that if it didn't exist there would be no naruto, That would be kishi anything he pen's or speaks concerning naruto is canon


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 4, 2007)

Hale said:


> No the source is the thing that if it didn't exist there would be no naruto, That would be kishi anything he pen's or speaks concerning naruto is canon



But is Kishi a material,because it has to be original source material.When one refers to canon they're talking about books usually,and the manga is a book as is the databook but one considers the databook a secondary source.You can debate the merits of wether its canon or not but lets not hold the databook over the manga in anyway is my main point.

Edit:It's late where I am,so I'm going to have to take my leave for the moment.I'll be back to debate this with you later.


----------



## Hale (Mar 4, 2007)

> But is Kishi a material,because it has to be original source material.When one refers to canon they're talking about books usually,and the manga is a book as is the databook but one considers the databook a secondary source.You can debate the merits of wether its canon or not but lets not hold the databook over the manga in anyway is my main point.


 Well kishi would be material in the same way as the term "Material Witness" but i'll agree that the data book shouldn't be held over the manga just in addition to it


----------



## Phenomenol (Mar 4, 2007)

SoulTaker540 said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> 
> 
> The original source material would be the manga,since Kishi isn't material.I guess one could interpret it as the the author though since they're the proprietor of the material.That databook itself is a secondary source anyway.



Quit that!!! Anything that comes from the AUTHOR HIMSELF is CANON!!!!!! Data Books and DBZ daizenshuu's are CANON.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 4, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> Quit that!!! Anything that comes from the AUTHOR HIMSELF is CANON!!!!!! Data Books and DBZ daizenshuu's are CANON.



I know I said I was leaving,but I'll make a special post for Phenom.The databooks and the daizenshuu are a secondary source that shouldn't be held as absolute while the original material should.If the manga refers to Goku as Goku and and then the daizenshuu were to come out some 3 months and say his name was Fred instead of Goku you would take the manga as the right interpretation because the daizenshuu is secondary.


----------



## Phenomenol (Mar 4, 2007)

SoulTaker540 said:


> I know I said I was leaving,but I'll make a special post for Phenom.The databooks and the daizenshuu are a secondary source that shouldn't be held as absolute while the original material should.If the manga refers to Goku as Goku and and then the daizenshuu were to come out some 3 months and say his name was Fred instead of Goku you would take the manga as the right interpretation because the daizenshuu is secondary.



Instead it DOESN'T say it. The Data Books and the Daizenshuu's ARE the manga, Inside information that go in detail about characters and the story. ALL OF THOSE ARE CANON.


----------



## Kai (Mar 4, 2007)

SoulTaker540 said:


> For something to be canon it has to come from the original source material,in this case that would be the manga.Thats the definition of canon as per dictionary.com,and it's canon not cannon.



Actually, Jplaya is correct on this case. The databook was written by Kishimoto(the author of the Naruto series) himself. He includes stats of all the characters from the manga and inputs his ideas in it.

It is canon and is oftenly referred to as a resource for information.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 4, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> Instead it DOESN'T say it. The Data Books and the Daizenshuu's ARE the manga, Inside information that go in detail about characters and the story. ALL OF THOSE ARE CANON.



Your missing the point,the Data Books and Daizenshuu can't be canon because they're secondary sources to the primary source material.Are they extremely reliable,yes,but they are still secondary to the manga because the manga is the absolute form of canon due to the fact it is the primary source material.And if we assume that everything the author does is canon then I guess the last arc of GT would be canon to someone like you.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 4, 2007)

Space said:


> Actually, Jplaya is correct on this case. The databook was written by Kishimoto(the author of the Naruto series) himself. He includes stats of all the characters from the manga and inputs his ideas in it.
> 
> It is canon and is oftenly referred to as a resource for information.



I disagree on this one.If it isn't the primary source material then it can't be canon,unless you really want to broaden out the meaning of canon to include secondary material as well.I do agree that the databook and Daizenshuu are very reliable and can be relied on they technically aren't canon because they're secondary.


----------



## Vynjira (Mar 4, 2007)

SoulTaker540 is right considering any English teacher could tell you the databook a secondary source and not the primary. A canon source would be the primary or original source. Marvel has released several "Databooks" of their own and have had several gross contradictions with the comics.

I wouldn't consider the Databooks canon. I wouldn't say its inaccurate either tho unless it contradicts the original source.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 4, 2007)

SoulTaker540 said:


> I disagree on this one.If it isn't the primary source material then it can't be canon,unless you really want to broaden out the meaning of canon to include secondary material as well.I do agree that the databook and Daizenshuu are very reliable and can be relied on they technically aren't canon because they're secondary.



But then wouldn't that mean that retcons aren't canon either?

Regardless, the definition of canon is:

"the works of an author that have been accepted as authentic". 

So essentially what the author says, goes.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 4, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> But then wouldn't that mean that retcons aren't canon either?



Retcons are established in the the primary source material therefore they are canon.



Mortalis said:


> Regardless, the definition of canon is:
> 
> "the works of an author that have been accepted as authentic".
> 
> So essentially what the author says, goes.



"relating to the original source material of a work"

I have no right to assert that my definition should be taken over the one your using,but let me use an example to show an easily exploitable fallacy in your definition.If the mangaka refers to the protagonist as Goku in the manga but then in the databook/daizenshuu calls the protagonist Winifred then the manga takes precedence for being the original source material.And in this case we're to assume the author uses the name Winifred on purpose,so see the problem with saying the author is law outside of his manga?


----------



## Vynjira (Mar 4, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> But then wouldn't that mean that retcons aren't canon either?


Retcons normally happen in the comics themselves which are the primary source.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 4, 2007)

Vynjira said:


> Retcons normally happen in the comics themselves which are the primary source.



And retcons that don't happen in the comics themselves?


----------



## Kai (Mar 4, 2007)

SoulTaker540 said:


> I disagree on this one.If it isn't the primary source material then it can't be canon,unless you really want to broaden out the meaning of canon to include secondary material as well.I do agree that the databook and Daizenshuu are very reliable and can be relied on they technically aren't canon because they're secondary.



Your point of the manga being the highest form of canon is truth, but the databook was written by the author of the same series. It is a secondary source, but can very well be used as truthful information. There is no reason to not trust it unless it contradicts a point with the manga.

Just use it for the sake of the battledome.


----------



## Vynjira (Mar 4, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> And retcons that don't happen in the comics themselves?


Still a secondary source, if it contradicts the primary source its invalid. Otherwise its still a valid source.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 4, 2007)

Vynjira said:


> Still a secondary source, if it contradicts the primary source its invalid. Otherwise its still a valid source.



Precisely the point I was making.


----------



## Vynjira (Mar 4, 2007)

I was just saying he wasn't wrong in saying the Manga is the primary source and the ultimate source of canon information.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 4, 2007)

I was just saying that even though the databook isn't the primary source, that doesn't make it non-canonical.


----------



## Vynjira (Mar 4, 2007)

No, what would make it non-canonical is contradicting the primary.

Altho it should be noted the technique in question is extremely overrated because of the secondary source.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 4, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> Precisely the point I was making.



It's the same point I was making,but I guess I'm a little more "extreme" because I refer to it as non-canon due to being a secondary source.



			
				Space said:
			
		

> Your point of the manga being the highest form of canon is truth, but the databook was written by the author of the same series. It is a secondary source, but can very well be used as truthful information. There is no reason to not trust it unless it contradicts a point with the manga.
> 
> Just use it for the sake of the battledome.



You summed up my point exactly,but because it's secondary I feel that it should be referred to as non-canon material.I think that the databook/daizenshuu has definite merit,I'd be an idiot if I didn't think that,but it's just non-canon because it's secondary.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 4, 2007)

Vynjira said:


> No, what would make it non-canonical is contradicting the primary.
> 
> Altho it should be noted the technique in question is extremely overrated because of the secondary source.



I know. We debated that point for quite a few pages.


----------



## Vynjira (Mar 4, 2007)

SoulTaker540 said:


> but it's just non-canon because it's secondary.


Actually, I think I agree with that more now. There are tons of secondary sources for other fictions on this forum we don't consider canon and it would be a double standard to allow Naruto to use a secondary source as Canon when we don't allow other fictions to do the same..


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 4, 2007)

As I recall we were debating that the book *was* incorrect.


----------



## Vynjira (Mar 4, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> As I recall we were debating that the book *was* incorrect.


Was it? Or were we? I'm lost now..


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 4, 2007)

We were saying that the description to Ameteratsu couldn't be correct, otherwise the village should have gone up in flames.

So indirectly, we were arguing that the book was wrong.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 4, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> As I recall we were debating that the book *was* incorrect.



It wasn't that the book was incorrect just that it is not canon therefore jplaya shouldn't claim that Amaretsu can burn through anything because the databook stated it.Especially since knowing him the translation he is using is incorrect anway.

Edit:Well thats the point I was trying to get across,not indirectly saying the book was wrong.


----------



## Vynjira (Mar 4, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> We were saying that the description to Ameteratsu couldn't be correct, otherwise the village should have gone up in flames.
> 
> So indirectly, we were arguing that the book was wrong.


So we're psychic?


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Mar 4, 2007)

Narutoverse has a chance of winning, Need I name the people that survived a fight with the Hulk?


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 4, 2007)

Vynjira said:


> So we're psychic?



I... guess?


----------



## Hale (Mar 5, 2007)

The data book is canon, I though i explained this.


----------



## Vynjira (Mar 5, 2007)

Indignation said:


> Narutoverse has a chance of winning, Need I name the people that survived a fight with the Hulk?


Go for it, I'll show a scan of Hulk using a Thunder Clap against a Universe Buster.

Then I want you to show Naruto chars surviving a planet busting clap.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 5, 2007)

Hale said:


> The data book is canon, I though i explained this.



And then we re-explained it.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Mar 5, 2007)

Vynjira said:


> Go for it, I'll show a scan of Hulk using a Thunder Clap against a Universe Buster.
> 
> Then I want you to show Naruto chars surviving a planet busting clap.



From my understanding of the Hulk, he needs to be really, really angry to do stuff like that.


Just saying they have a chance, even if it's a slim one


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 5, 2007)

Indignation said:
			
		

> Narutoverse has a chance of winning, Need I name the people that survived a fight with the Hulk?



Let me bold the important part of the first post for you buddy. 



The Anti-Existence said:


> *The Savage Hulk* wants to kill everyone in Naruto.



That list just dwindled to high tiers from the MU.



			
				Hale said:
			
		

> The data book is canon, I though i explained this.



The manga is the primary source material therefore it is canon.The databook is a secondary source which makes it non-canon,but it does get some form of leeway due to the fact Kishi wrote it.Still though Vynjira is correct in saying that other forms of secondary material get scoffed at while the databooks and daizenshuu don't which creates a double standard.

EDIT: 





Indignation said:


> From my understanding of the Hulk, he needs to be really, really angry to do stuff like that.
> 
> 
> Just saying they have a chance, even if it's a slim one



I'll just point to the above part I bolded for you earlier.And as a favor to me can you change your name back to something with Rild in it.


----------



## Hale (Mar 5, 2007)

> And then we re-explained it.





> The manga is the primary source material therefore it is canon.The databook is a secondary source which makes it non-canon,but it does get some form of leeway due to the fact Kishi wrote it.Still though Vynjira is correct in saying that other forms of secondary material get scoffed at while the databooks and daizenshuu don't which creates a double standard.



This is not hard it's pretty basic so let's walk through Whats the definition of canon some go to dictionary.com and post it please


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 5, 2007)

Hale said:


> This is not hard it's pretty basic so let's walk through Whats the definition of canon some go to dictionary.com and post it please



I already did, go back 2 pages.


----------



## Hale (Mar 5, 2007)

> "the works of an author that have been accepted as authentic".
> 
> So essentially what the author says, goes.


So does the databook fall into this category?


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 5, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> I already did, go back 2 pages.



I posted one as well.



			
				Hale said:
			
		

> This is not hard it's pretty basic so let's walk through Whats the definition of canon some go to dictionary.com and post it please



Now I'd appreciate if you would temper that hostile demeanor with me.It's not appreciated and frankly you come off as a jackass by using it.

From the Encyclopedia since it was more specefic.



> In the context of fiction, the canon of a fictional universe comprises those novels, stories, films, etc. that are considered to be genuine, and those events, characters, settings, etc. that are considered to have inarguable existence within the fictional universe. In order for a setting to appear cohesive, especially in fictions that contain multiple parts, both creators and audiences sometimes find it useful to define what has and has not "actually happened" in that universe. *Items that are considered canon usually come from the original source of the fictional universe while non-canon material comes from adaptations, spin-offs or unofficial items, often in different media.
> *



The original source of the fictional universe is the manga.It is the primary source material,and the databook is secondary.If it is secondary material then it is not canon.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 5, 2007)

yes it does because its written by said author


----------



## Hale (Mar 5, 2007)

> Now I'd appreciate if you would temper that hostile demeanor with me.It's not appreciated and frankly you come off as a jackass by using it.
> 
> From the Encyclopedia since it was more specefic.


It's because your arguing a point that has no merit, we know kishi wrote naruto we know he wrote the data book he's the source of naruto what he says is canon, why bother debating that


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 5, 2007)

Hale said:


> It's because your arguing a point that has no merit, we know kishi wrote naruto we know he wrote the data book he's the source of naruto what he says is canon, why bother debating that



So your being an asshole because you disagree with me?Now I see why you're rep meter is red.The point is that the databooks are a secondary source of material therefore they're not canon.To be canon it has to stem from the orignal source material.If the databook and manga contradicted each other then the manga would of course take precedence because it is the primary source material while the databook is secondary.


----------



## Hale (Mar 5, 2007)

> So your being an asshole because you disagree with me?Now I see why you're rep meter is red.The point is that the databooks are a secondary source of material therefore they're not canon.To be canon it has to stem from the orignal source material.If the databook and manga contradicted each other then the manga would of course take precedence because it is the primary source material while the databook is secondary.


 No you don't get it kishi is the primary source anything he says or pen's is canon, and in this particular instance the data book and manga don't even contradict. The data book is canon by definition, i'm an asshole because your not arguing against my point your arguing against an established fact


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Mar 5, 2007)

SoulTaker540 said:


> Let me bold the important part of the first post for you buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know I don't do requests.So Hulk starts off at Max anger lvl? That's not nice.

  I'm still trying to make my point that you need to prove your claims in the OB.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 5, 2007)

Hale said:


> No you don't get it kishi is the primary source anything he says or pen's is canon, and in this particular instance the data book and manga don't even contradict. The data book is canon by definition, i'm an asshole because your not arguing against my point your arguing against an established fact



Kishi is not material,to be canon it has to be in the original source material not the source.If the manga depicts the Naruto cast as having an orgy and Kishi says that wasn't the case when it clearly was then what to we consider fact.The manga takes precedence over the databook because the databook is not the primary material.It may be accepted to use the databook but it's not canon due to being a secondary source of information.A secondary source of information can be cited in some cases but it takes a back seat to the primary source,hell they even teach you this in school.Does the databook deserve some leeway because Kishi wrote it yea,but its still a secondary source of information.

No you're an asshole for trying to talk down to me.And when did someone establish the fact that the databook was a primary source of information.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 5, 2007)

SoulTaker540 said:


> Kishi is not material,to be canon it has to be in the original source material not the source.If the manga depicts the Naruto cast as having an orgy and Kishi says that wasn't the case when it clearly was then what to we consider fact.The manga takes precedence over the databook because the databook is not the primary material.It may be accepted to use the databook but it's not canon due to being a secondary source of information.A secondary source of information can be cited in some cases but it takes a back seat to the primary source,hell they even teach you this in school.Does the databook deserve some leeway because Kishi wrote it yea,but its still a secondary source of information.
> 
> No you're an asshole for trying to talk down to me.And when did someone establish the fact that the databook was a primary source of information.





Uh Kishi rights the manga so him saying it didn't happen if it did would just be him being a moron



What he writes = what is canon     *.*


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 5, 2007)

Indignation said:


> I'm still trying to make my point that you need to prove your claims in the OB.



Personally I think that because it is the same people that that show up for certain debates that people feel they don't have to show scans if they posted them in a different topic that those same people were in.Like if it's DC/Marvel vs DBZ then it is obvious that myself,CBG,jplaya,EM,Gunners,JnR,Gooba, Phenom,Vynjira,and a couple of others I'm missing will show up for it,and because we always post in those topics we have seen each others proof numerous times so we kind of take each others word for it in most cases.Atleast I do when it comes to CBG,EM,Vynjira and the others make claims but sometimes don't have scans.It's just that our familiarity overrides the need for proof I guess.


----------



## Hale (Mar 5, 2007)

> Kishi is not material,to be canon it has to be in the original source material not the source.If the manga depicts the Naruto cast as having an orgy and Kishi says that wasn't the case when it clearly was then what to we consider fact.The manga takes precedence over the databook because the databook is not the primary material



1.	the substance or substances of which a thing is made or composed: Stone is a durable material.
2.	anything that serves as crude or raw matter to be used or developed: Wood pulp is the raw material from which paper is made.
3.	any constituent element.
4.	a textile fabric: material for a dress.
5.	a group of ideas, facts, data, etc., that may provide the basis for or be incorporated into some integrated work: to gather material for a history of North Carolina; to write material for a comedy show.
6.	materials, the articles or apparatus needed to make or do something: writing materials.
7.	a person considered as having qualities suited to a particular sphere of activity: The boy's teachers did not think he was college material.
–adjective
8.	*formed or consisting of matter; physical; corporeal: the material world.*
9.	relating to, concerned with, or involving matter: material forces.
10.	pertaining to the physical rather than the spiritual or intellectual aspect of things: material comforts.
11.	pertaining to or characterized by an undue interest in corporeal things; unspiritual.
12.	of substantial import; of much consequence; important: Your support will make a material difference in the success of our program.
13.	pertinent or essential (usually fol. by to): a question not material to the subject at hand.
14.	Law. likely to influence the determination of a case: material evidence.
15.	Philosophy. of or pertaining to matter as distinguished from form.

By definition again kishi is material


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 5, 2007)

Taleran said:


> Uh Kishi rights the manga so him saying it didn't happen if it did would just be him being a moron
> 
> 
> 
> What he writes = what is canon     *.*



The thing is that you take the primary source material as canon,not the source.And the manga is the primary source while the databooks are secondary,and secondary material can't be canon.They can be accepted but they are technically not canon.While the databooks technically aren't canon they hold merit because Kishi writes them,I don't deny that.I'm simply saying you can't put the canon tag on them even though they are meritorius.


----------



## Phenomenol (Mar 5, 2007)

SoulTaker540 said:


> And when did someone establish the fact that the databook was a primary source of information.



It always was, that is why it's called a DATA book! written by the Author himself which is canon.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 5, 2007)

Hale said:


> By definition again kishi is material



You seriously want to try and debate that a human being is material?So you yourself are material because your corporeal?We should all refer to humans as material because thats what they are,thats a little ridiculous isn't it?


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 5, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> It always was, that is why it's called a DATA book! written by the Author himself which is canon.



It isn't the primary source it is secondary because its not from the manga.


----------



## Hale (Mar 5, 2007)

> You seriously want to try and debate that a human being is material?So you yourself are material because your corporeal?We should all refer to humans as material because thats what they are,thats a little ridiculous isn't it?


I'm just some guy on a forum you should take it up with the people of dictionary.com if you don't like the definition of words


----------



## Taleran (Mar 5, 2007)

SoulTaker540 said:


> You seriously want to try and debate that a human being is material?So you yourself are material because your corporeal?We should all refer to humans as material because thats what they are,thats a little ridiculous isn't it?



Oxygen (65%) 
Carbon (18%) 
Hydrogen (10%) 
Nitrogen (3%) 
Calcium (1.5%) 
Phosphorus (1.0%) 
Potassium (0.35%) 
Sulfur (0.25%) 
Sodium (0.15%) 
Magnesium (0.05%) 
Copper, Zinc, Selenium, Molybdenum, Fluorine, Chlorine, Iodine, Manganese, Cobalt, Iron (0.70%) 
Lithium, Strontium, Aluminum, Silicon, Lead, Vanadium, Arsenic, Bromine (trace amounts)


----------



## Hale (Mar 5, 2007)

> *1.	any thing or place from which something comes, arises, or is obtained; origin: Which foods are sources of calcium*?
> 2.	the beginning or place of origin of a stream or river.
> *3.	a book, statement, person, etc., supplying information.*
> 4.	the person or business making interest or dividend payments.
> ...


The defintion of source by the way


----------



## Hale (Mar 5, 2007)

> Oxygen (65%)
> Carbon (18%)
> Hydrogen (10%)
> Nitrogen (3%)
> ...


Lol this is correct but something tells me you took this from FMA


----------



## Taleran (Mar 5, 2007)

no actually from Answers.com


----------



## Hale (Mar 5, 2007)

> no actually from Answers.com


Eh still right


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 5, 2007)

The databooks are canon. They were authored by Kishimoto, they are canon. Medium is immaterial (though, actually, they are the same medium). Timing of authorship is immaterial. If they seem to contradict the manga, that is too bad. "Canon" does not require logic, only (ONLY!) authorship. I know that most of you won't simply take my word for it but please re-read your definitions. Authorship is what is important, when determining what is _canon_.

Having said that, when reading _anything_, you have to understand the context of what your reading. Does a blurb in a databook overturn the visual evidence of the manga? Of course not. The databooks (if you have ever read them) are full of hype and generalizations.

Nevertheless, Amaterasu woudn't hurt Hulk burning for seven days or seventy days, IMHO. It's just piss him off.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 5, 2007)

I'd have to disagree with the scenario to simply disregard contradictions between the databook and the manga, if such happened and/or ever to arise.


----------



## Haruni (Mar 5, 2007)

What about the chick who can kill people with her genjutsu in paintings she could just fucking erase the hulk from existance.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 5, 2007)

time to end this right now, since people like taking the definitions literally


Canon:



Cannon:


case closed


----------



## Kai (Mar 5, 2007)

Haruni said:


> What about the chick who can kill people with her genjutsu in paintings she could just fucking erase the hulk from existance.



Non  canon. We don't use filler in the OBD unless specified.


----------



## master bruce (Mar 5, 2007)

Hulk pretty much wins, unless......

Just for "what if" purposes say;


Naruto uses kyuubi and makes a multiple shadow clone jutsu to confuse the hulk(Hulk want to smash lttle men who say believe it,but hulk can't catch them all.)

Gai and rock lee goes gated and begins to zip around at faster than sound speed hitting the hulk with everything they got, while kakashi wait for an opening and he and sasuke(time skip) run up at high speed and both do a chidori at hulk's legs,taking out his legs(if at least temporarily), Hulk falls down and tsunade comes diving out of the air with a high speed superstrength foot stomp on hulk's chest, stomping him into the ground.
All the while saritobi sensai is gathering chalkra for his reaper death jutsu(to rip out hulk's/banner's soul).

Neji wiats for an opening and he charges to deliver 128 points jutsu(to knock out hulk's life energy,something even hulk has chalkra/ki/life energy)

Shikumaru is doing shadow posseion jutsu on hulk while hulk is on ground so hulk can't fully use his arms to throw punches.

Meanwhile, itachi is using his 1000 years of death jutsu on hulk's mind(mind raping him/torturing his mind), while kisame an the other s-class ninja orochimaru included are going all out on hulk.


Then, gaara uses shukaku's power and does desert quicksand on hulk.

Everyone drops from exhaustion of going all out on hulk.



That's "if" they did work together,they would stand a chance of beating him.

They don't posses the strength he is use to fighting,but they make up for it with incredibly powerful jutsu/effective jutsu.






All this being said, 7/10 they all die though.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Mar 5, 2007)

master bruce said:


> Hulk pretty much wins, unless......
> 
> Just for "what if" purposes say;
> 
> ...





That is a terrible plan. None of that would work AT ALL. Charging him head on like that is the worst possible plan.

They charge him, Hulk thunderclaps and they all die.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 5, 2007)

> That is a terrible plan. None of that would work AT ALL. Charging him head on like that is the worst possible plan.
> 
> They charge him, Hulk thunderclaps and they all die.


The thunderclap feat how old is it exactly? I remember someone saying it was from the silver ages. Also I am curious as too why Hulk doesn't you know sprout these Universe destroying thunder claps when ever he faces difficulties.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 5, 2007)

because most of his threats don't warrant it


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Mar 5, 2007)

If this feat is from a dfferent age, it shouldn't really count.  That's like Pre-Crisis Superman feats counting for current Kal-El


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 5, 2007)

The Dark Cosmos feat occurred during the Silver Age. I wouldn't count it, IMO.

Though, Hulk still uses thunderclaps, albeit not as frequently currently.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Mar 5, 2007)

Kirin said:


> The thunderclap feat how old is it exactly? I remember someone saying it was from the silver ages. Also I am curious as too why Hulk doesn't you know sprout these Universe destroying thunder claps when ever he faces difficulties.



Whoa. Who said universe destroying?


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 5, 2007)

Hale said:


> I'm just some guy on a forum you should take it up with the people of dictionary.com if you don't like the definition of words



My problem stems from the fact that your calling human beings material and stretching the point to prove a point that is technically erroneus.Do you know people that actually refer to humans as material?



			
				Taleran said:
			
		

> Oxygen (65%)
> Carbon (18%)
> Hydrogen (10%)
> Nitrogen (3%)
> ...



Yes humans are made up of material but are they reffered to as such?Do you refer to other humans as material?



			
				Spy_Smasher said:
			
		

> The databooks are canon. They were authored by Kishimoto, they are canon. Medium is immaterial (though, actually, they are the same medium). Timing of authorship is immaterial. If they seem to contradict the manga, that is too bad. "Canon" does not require logic, only (ONLY!) authorship. I know that most of you won't simply take my word for it but please re-read your definitions. Authorship is what is important, when determining what is canon.
> 
> Having said that, when reading anything, you have to understand the context of what your reading. Does a blurb in a databook overturn the visual evidence of the manga? Of course not. The databooks (if you have ever read them) are full of hype and generalizations.
> 
> Nevertheless, Amaterasu woudn't hurt Hulk burning for seven days or seventy days, IMHO. It's just piss him off.



Canon requires original source material and the databooks aren't so therefore technically they aren't canon.They hold merit of course due to the fact that Kishi wrote them but in the truest sense of the word they aren't canon.I should explain myself better I think, what I'm trying to say is that the databooks are by the consensus accepted as facts however they aren't canon because they are secondary.To be canon they'd have to stem from the original source material which is the manga,bassically I'm being very technical when I say they're not canon.I think it's an acceptable practice to use them but I'm simply trying to make the point that because they're secondary they essentially can't be canon.I was being a "stickler" so to speak.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 5, 2007)

You may think that people are being jackasses but when you be *that* goddamn literal then its hard not to be

*contains anger*


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 5, 2007)

A thunderclap is a standard ability of not only the Hulk, but many super strength characters in Marvel and DC.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 5, 2007)

> Whoa. Who said universe destroying?


Meh I thought ti was that other incident. Anyway how much damage do the thunderclaps usually do?


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 5, 2007)

Weaker ones are comparable to a nuke. Stronger ones are comparable to a class 5 hurricane.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 5, 2007)

Kirin said:


> Meh I thought ti was that other incident. Anyway how much damage do the thunderclaps usually do?



When the Hulk was weakened it was said that his thunderclaps were more powerful then the biggest hurricane in history,and at a different point it was near nuclear force in terms of power.


----------



## Hale (Mar 5, 2007)

> My problem stems from the fact that your calling human beings material and stretching the point to prove a point that is technically erroneus.Do you know people that actually refer to humans as material?


 Yes i gave you an example earlier "Material Witness"


----------



## Yōkai (Mar 7, 2007)

*Hulk 

SMASHES 

puny 

ninjas!!*


----------



## Haruni (Mar 7, 2007)

If Itachi uses the Mangekyo Sharingan and theaps him in the illusionary world of Tsukuyomi and then kill him.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 7, 2007)

Messing with Savage Hulk's mind is the last thing Itachi wants to do. Plus, it's not like he'd have any time to pull it off before Hulk grabs him and eats him...


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 7, 2007)

Haruni said:


> If Itachi uses the Mangekyo Sharingan and theaps him in the illusionary world of Tsukuyomi and then kill him.



Read through the thread closer to the beginning to find out exactly why that wouldn't work.


----------



## rawzsi (Mar 7, 2007)

Ehh idk ... I think it might end up being a draw. Then again, I don't exactly know everything about the hulk so I might be wrong .


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 7, 2007)

Haruni said:


> If Itachi uses the Mangekyo Sharingan and theaps him in the illusionary world of Tsukuyomi and then kill him.



Hulk has serious Multiple Personality Disorder,Banner has tons of Hulks in his head. Even if he did kill one or two he'd have another to deal with.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 7, 2007)

yeah like any patheic jutsu can actually do more harm than Hulk and Banner's mind has already been through


----------



## Hale (Mar 7, 2007)

> yeah like any patheic jutsu can actually do more harm than Hulk and Banner's mind has already been through


Did you just call the ms pathetic?


----------



## Vynjira (Mar 8, 2007)

Hale said:


> Did you just call the ms pathetic?


If he didn't I will! MS is Pathetic, Reality Warping over MS any day.


----------



## Kai (Mar 8, 2007)

Mortalis said:


> We were saying that the description to Ameteratsu couldn't be correct, otherwise the village should have gone up in flames.



Didn't Jiraiya seal it into his scroll..?


----------



## Hale (Mar 8, 2007)

> If he didn't I will! MS is Pathetic, Reality Warping over MS any day.


Reality warping is greater then everything, thats the equivelent of saying red lobster is terrible because you ate at some bistro in france


----------



## Blizzard chain (Mar 8, 2007)

Against hulk,
THE MS IS A FUGGING PATHETIC PANSY

The MS just would make hulk angrier
"The angrier hulk gets, the stronger hulk gets"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 8, 2007)

Hale said:


> Reality warping is greater then everything, thats the equivelent of saying red lobster is terrible because you ate at some bistro in france



With the exception of nigh-omnipotence to omnipotence.


----------



## Blizzard chain (Mar 8, 2007)

Haruni said:


> If Itachi uses the Mangekyo Sharingan and theaps him in the illusionary world of Tsukuyomi and then kill him.



Tsukiyomi does not kill. It merely makes the user "feel pain" without any bodily damage. And that just would make hulk angry and screw the narutoverse further.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Mar 8, 2007)

Haruni said:


> If Itachi uses the Mangekyo Sharingan and theaps him in the illusionary world of Tsukuyomi and then kill him.



Pretty much, but over 94% of posters on this site are bias and cant stand canon facts


----------



## Kai (Mar 8, 2007)

Blizzard chain said:


> Tsukiyomi does not kill. It merely makes the user "feel pain" without any bodily damage. And that just would make hulk angry and screw the narutoverse further.



Actually, that isn't true. When caught in the world of Tsukiyomi, Itachi is essentially God. He controls time, space, and can do anything to you as he pleases, whether it's have you fap to a donkey or gorillas have 50 arms.

Unfortunately, from what I've heard of a thunderclap....


----------



## Havoc (Mar 8, 2007)

Space said:


> Actually, that isn't true. When caught in the world of Tsukiyomi, Itachi is essentially God. He controls time, space, and can do anything to you as he pleases, whether it's have you fap to a donkey or gorillas have 50 arms.
> 
> Unfortunately, from what I've heard of a thunderclap....



What he was saying is injuries inflicted there wont show in the real world.  For instance if he cut your arm there a cut wouldn't appear on your body.  It's like the Matrix.


----------



## Kai (Mar 8, 2007)

Havoc said:


> What he was saying is injuries inflicted there wont show in the real world.  For instance if he cut your arm there a cut wouldn't appear on your body.  It's like the Matrix.


He said this:


			
				Blizzard Chain said:
			
		

> Tsukiyomi does not kill


----------



## Havoc (Mar 8, 2007)

Space said:


> He said this:



Well so far it hasn't, just greatly injured.  Maybe it can kill, maybe it can't.  Maybe I'm a swamp donkey, maybe I'm not.  I don't know what I'm talking about anymore...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 8, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> Pretty much, but over 94% of posters on this site are bias and cant stand canon facts



Correction, you're the one that is biased, jplaya2023, and can't stand actual, canon facts.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Mar 8, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Correction, you're the one that is biased, jplaya2023, and can't stand actual, canon facts.



Its clearly stated in canon that no one without the sharigan can beat itachi, yet you said hulk could. 

See the fallacy in your non canon arguments


----------



## Havoc (Mar 8, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> Its clearly stated in canon that no one without the sharigan can beat itachi, yet you said hulk could.
> 
> See the fallacy in your non canon arguments



Why are you even allowed to post here?


----------



## jplaya2023 (Mar 8, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Why are you even allowed to post here?



Says the man with the full red bar. Its clear no one on here respects you. Just leave. What i'll do is just ban your account name, i'll allow you to create an alias and start over


----------



## Havoc (Mar 8, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> Says the man with the full red bar. Its clear no one on here respects you. Just leave. What i'll do is just ban your account name, i'll allow you to create an alias and start over



Haha well I guess you are kinda funny.


----------



## Kisame. (Mar 8, 2007)

> Tsukiyomi does not kill.



Yes if itachi wants to kill it does. Kaksshi pretty much confirmed it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 8, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> Its clearly stated in canon that no one without the sharigan can beat itachi,



So?

Saying something doesn't necessarily means that it's absolutely true.

Look at Frieza when he was reputed to be the most powerful fighter in the universe. Yet, we know this isn't true because Buu existed before Frieza's reign.

In addition, if you believe that no one without the Sharingan can beat Itachi, then you subsequently imply that Itachi > DBZverse.

Any learned person of fiction can name over a few dozen characters more powerful than the Narutoverse, least Itachi.



> yet you said hulk could.



Well, torturing him in the Tsukiyomi wouldn't do much -- healing factor and all.

Amaterasu could do it, but then Hulk has already stood up to Human Torch's Nova Flame.

Hulk thunderclapping is quite destructive.



> See the fallacy in your non canon arguments



Yet you don't even put up an argument. You just make up some things and assure it that it's true, when it isn't.



Havoc said:


> Why are you even allowed to post here?



Apparently, from what I learned about the staff, andoliveira4-like posters are tricky to assess.



jplaya2023 said:


> Says the man with the full red bar.



You're hardly one to talk. You have a full negative bar as well.



> Its clear no one on here respects you.



Havoc was before your registration. He's actually quite known here, arguably a classic.



> Just leave. What i'll do is just ban your account name, i'll allow you to create an alias and start over



1) You are not a moderator.

2) You are not a SMod or an Admin.

3) You'll never be one of either, keeping this up.


----------



## Vynjira (Mar 9, 2007)

> Its clearly stated in canon that no one without the sharigan can beat itachi.


Yet, in Narutoverse there are several people that can beat Itachi WITHOUT Sharingan. So its pure Bullshit and holds no weight in the argument.

Common Sense, If it were remotely true Itachi would be the Akatsuki leader. He clearly isn't infact there are others higher on the ladder than Itachi. None of which have a Sharingan.

So your canon statement is nothing but hyperbole and therefore invalid.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 9, 2007)

Don't compare ando to jplaya. ando knows if he's being hated on and stops; he's really a top bloke with funny beliefs on a Shounen manga


----------



## jplaya2023 (Mar 9, 2007)

Vynjira said:


> So your canon statement is nothing but hyperbole and therefore invalid.



my canon comes directly from the canon manga. You're interpritation of it is nothing more than lies and non canon


----------



## Suzumebachi (Mar 9, 2007)

I blame CBG for teaching jplaya the word "canon".


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 9, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> my canon comes directly from the canon manga. You're interpritation of it is nothing more than lies and non canon



Thus, you imply that Itachi > DBZverse as well.



			
				Suzumebachi said:
			
		

> I blame CBG for teaching jplaya the word "canon".



He was misusing that word before he even registered on this forum; he frequent other forums as well.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 9, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> my canon comes directly from the canon manga. You're interpritation of it is nothing more than lies and non canon



You are filler


----------



## Purble Place (Mar 9, 2007)

Ok, pretty interesting thread, this is the first time i'm posting, as far as the hulk destroying everone in the naruto world goes, i don't think thats possible.
i think the hulk will be able to kill any character in the naruto world thats human, i think he'll also be able to kill all the bijuu except the kyuubi.
Its true the hulk can destroy mountains etc. but the kyuubi can do that too and just with one tail. anyway apart from that, the kyuubi is immortal, no matter what you do to the kyuubi, it just cant be killed whether its a nuclear explosion or whether its throwing the kyuubi into the sun itself. Even sealing the kyuubi did not kill him. The kyuubi is still alive inside naruto. so yeah, i guess no matter what the hulk does, the kyuubi cannot be killed, on the other hand, i THINK the hulk can be if you destroy his brain. Naruto heals very quickly just cause, he uses a LITTLE bit of the kyuubis power, imagine the regeneration power that the kyuubi itself has. So yeah, you can check it up on wikipedia, that according to japanese mythology, the kyuubi, is immortal, when a fox gets its ninth and final tail, it becomes immortal.
immortal =  can never die = kyuubi.
So in my opinion hulk would finish off everything but kyuubi would finish off the hulk.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 9, 2007)

Mythological Kyuubi =/= Naruto Kyuubi


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 9, 2007)

If Hulk kills Naruto he kills the Kyuubi


----------



## Purble Place (Mar 9, 2007)

true, if hulk kills naruto, hulk kills kyuubi, but then again, i was talking about kyuubi vs hulk, not hulk vs naruto with kyuubi inside. kyuubi is also a part of the naruto world, so if you wan't to compare hulk with everyone in the naruto world, you have to have kyuubi face the hulk, one on one. without him being sealed inside naruto.
plus if you read up more, kyuubi fought the eight tailed demon for hundred years straight, and didn't even break a sweat, i don't think even the hulk has the energy to do that. so then again i think kyuubi, is definately more powerful.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 9, 2007)

That's myth Kyuubi.


----------



## Purble Place (Mar 9, 2007)

and as far as the mythological kyuubi =/= to the naruto kyuubi goes, i don't think thats true, the mythological kyuubi has nine tails and is immortal so is the naruto kyuubi. all the bijuu's shown in naruto are actually taken from japanese mythology.
heres an interesting link on this topic-
Kira Yamato!!! (44000+ posts)


----------



## Blizzard chain (Mar 9, 2007)

No, look at the sanbi case. Everybody thought it would be an isonade, but it turned out to be a genbu. And that thread was assuming that all biju in naruto were legend based. IT was circular reasoning.

And what I meant by "tsukomoyi doesn't kill" was somewhat flawed. I meant that it doesn't project bodily damage onto the real world. The only way I know it can kill is by overloading the nervous system and shutting off the brain, but if you try to do that to hulk, it only makes him angry, which makes him stronger.

And jplaya, ameterasu won't do much. Its only as hot as the sun, which is not even 10k degrees celsius. If hulk can take nova flame(1,000,000 degrees celsius), then ameterasu isn't much of a problem, considering the healing factor and what not.

Besides, itachi's statement was only meant for the narutoverse as kishi never foresaw his characters being used in cross-shounenverse matches. Besides, he could get his head chopped off and the sharingan statement wouldn't mean shit. And many villans have stated claims that were disproved before.


----------



## Purble Place (Mar 9, 2007)

Well, ok, the sanbi didn't turn out to be what people expected, but the kyuubi in naruto has pretty much the same powers as the mythological kyuubi, and the idea has been undoubtedly been derived from mythology, so the kyuubi in naruto obviously has the same powers like i stated before, immortality, and limitless power, is indestructable and is the most powerful of all the biju, wheter its in naruto or wheter its in japanese mythology, so if you think about it kyuubi in naruto still wins. However, i think this is an endless debate, some people might not agree with me while some will. This is just what i think


----------



## Blizzard chain (Mar 9, 2007)

If the kyuubi was so powerful, how did kunais and shuriken hold it off when it attacked konoha?

And I'm not buying into the indestructable/limitless power. The most of it I'm willing to believe, is the immortalily in terms of age. But even if the kyuubi was outside of naruto's body, he gets thrown into outer orbit by hulk.


----------



## Purble Place (Mar 9, 2007)

well, we don't know what exactly happened when the kyuubi attacked konoha, or how much of konoha he destroyed in the time he got, or how big konoha actually is, or whats the strength of their ninjas, or what the kyuubi was destroying when it was "apparently" held up. When i see that scene all i can see, is the kyuubi just destroying anything and everything that comes in its way. this doesn't mean the kyuubi was being held up, it was probably walking through the village destroying everything infront of  it while the shinobi were TRYING to hold it back, fruitlessly. just because one of those shinobi said, TRY to hold him back till the yondaime arrives does not prove anything. saying that the kyuubi was held up by konoha ninja by shurikens and kunais is just something which anyone can do for the sake of proving ones point, in that scene all they were trying to show was how hopeless the fight against the kyuubi was. i read someone write before that the hulk had been held up by spiderman and wolverine, that doesn't really prove anything, as far as anyone not believing that the kyuubi is indestructable or has infinite power, well i guess its up to the indivisual to think what he/she thinks. however the kyuubi clearly has been stated to be indestructable in japanese mythology and i dont think Kishimoto intended to make the kyuubi in naruto any weaker than it is in japanese mythlogy. now if someone wants the hulk to win, that someone will obviously never agree to the kyuubi being indestructable, on the other hand if someone wants kyuubi to win then that person will stick to saying that the kyuubi cannot be destroyed, no matter how objective people try to be here some amount of favouritism will always shape their views.


----------



## Blizzard chain (Mar 9, 2007)

But for this fight, the narutoverse is as it is, so the kyuubi is in a 15 year old.


----------



## Havoc (Mar 9, 2007)

Dear god please use paragraphs.


----------



## Purble Place (Mar 9, 2007)

well, i don't recall anyone specifying that for this fight narutoverse is as it is, however IF thats the case, then i guess, hulk would most probably in MY opinion, be able to handle pretty much every character in naruto. however even this is just speculation, cause we never will know if itachis mind techniques etc. work on the hulk or not, yes true every single person will have a different argument in this case, however i don't feel anyone is right or wrong, cause its all just different opinions of different people. these characters are from a completely different universe, so no one can really claim to be right in any argument of this sort. cause think about it, i can right now say that he-man can beat the hulk and superman. cause they say in the intro, that prine adam becomes the most powerful man in the universe after drawing his power from the castle of gray skull. so this doesn't really mean that he-man owns superman and hulk.


----------



## Bannik (Apr 26, 2007)

hulk kills everything.....any guy who can take a nuke blast several times in his life time wins....
and no mind techniques are unlikely to work, the hulk is too fragged up in his head for anyone to do anything to him

XAVIER master of the brain himself said there is nothing he can do to stop the hulk


----------



## Badalight (Apr 26, 2007)

Actually the naruto Verse does a have a SMALL chance.

We arn't talking about War Hulk right? =p

Ok well if neji can seal up Hulks energy flow thats a plus.

Doubt it though.

Itachi has his illusions that would mess with Hulks Mind.

Kakashi has his mangekyou.

Gambunta could slice Hulk with his Giant sword, maby...

The 3rd Hokage could seal his Soul if he ever got the chance to, I doubt Hulk would be caught by that attack.

These are the only things that would phase the Hulk that we know.

I don't think Chidori would do so much as to scratch Hulk or slightly  bruise/cut him.


----------



## Hagen (Apr 26, 2007)

Badalight said:


> Gambunta could slice Hulk with his Giant sword, maby...



Are you nuts? The hulk  would laugh that shit off and splatter the big frog to bloody red paste with a backhand -_-

and from the other things you mention, the only thing that could probably work is the death god and kakashi's magenkyo, and im not even sure about it.

Neji's juuken..


----------



## Vynjira (Apr 26, 2007)

Badalight said:


> We arn't talking about War Hulk right? =p


No but the outcome isn't much different.





> Ok well if neji can seal up Hulks energy flow thats a plus.


Thats presuming THREE things, first is that Hulk has a Chakra System for Neji to abuse, second that Neji has enough power to shut off a Chakra System in the Hulk, and lastly that Hulk's body could not repair the damage done to his Chakra System.

None of those 3 conditions are true.





> Itachi has his illusions that would mess with Hulks Mind.


This has been discussed, for Itachi it would be suicidal. Hulk isn't just one mind and in many instances in the comics when someone is in his mind its not one Hulk they need to deal with, there are thousands of split personalities that the Hulk is constantly battling himself. Furthermore what precisely does Itachi plan on doing inside Hulk's head? The only thing he can manage is make Hulk angrier thus feeding his power. Hulk is not a being that becomes weaker because of mental trauma.





> Kakashi has his mangekyou.


This was the only condition we agreed would have a chance, we don't know much about its limit but we came to the conclusion that Hulk will not be sitting still long enough and Kakashi will not get the chance.





> Gambunta could slice Hulk with his Giant sword, maby...


Even if it could cut him (which is gonna be a tall order because on the average day Wolverine can't cut thru Hulk.), what would be the point? He can regenerate with at least 1/3rd of his brain intact. Its never been shown any further than that so we can't say if he could regenerate from less than that.





> The 3rd Hokage could seal his Soul if he ever got the chance to, I doubt Hulk would be caught by that attack.


Which even if it was a success you'd remove only the dominating Hulk at the time. People have tried that in the comics only to face a more violent Hulk persona.

The problem is that in character Hulk becomes frustrated quickly and doesn't sit still. Meanwhile a Thunderclap with nuclear force would kill or knock out whoever was hit by it.


----------



## Slips (Apr 26, 2007)

Badalight said:


> Actually the naruto Verse does a have a SMALL chance.
> 
> We arn't talking about War Hulk right? =p
> 
> Ok well if neji can seal up Hulks energy flow thats a plus.



Neji a little ninja dude going H2H with the Hulk :S




> Itachi has his illusions that would mess with Hulks Mind.



You cant mind fuck Hulk people who can school Itachi have all failed. Plus Hulk has a resistence against it 



> Kakashi has his mangekyou.



Kakashi would need a perfect shot on Hulks head anywhere else and Hulk regens. Combine that with the fact that Kakashi is a shit shot



> Gambunta could slice Hulk with his Giant sword, maby...



Thunderclap Gama gets blown back 30 miles



> The 3rd Hokage could seal his Soul if he ever got the chance to, I doubt Hulk would be caught by that attack.



How do they hold Hulk down for the 16 years that it takes to summon the death god


----------



## Hagen (Apr 26, 2007)

, lol, i was forgetting that the death god jutsu needs like 6 episodes just to take 
someone's arms away.


----------



## master bruce (Apr 26, 2007)

Narutoverse does stand a chance,but some of these posts are way off.

1. Hulk would not allow 3rd hokage to have enough time to do reaper soul jutsu, so thats out.

2. No body shots from anyone in narutoverse other than maybe tsunade would even phase hulk.

3. Only 5 ways I see them even standing a chance of beating hulk.


5 ways:
1. Hulk is quick reflexes,but they are much faster than hulk so they would have to move around alot to avoid his punches. 1 punch from hulk kills any of them and one thunderclap can go from eardrum busting-city busting-earth busting. So they'ed have to take hulk out fast.

2.Kakashi or sasuke could chidori him in the head, I think his brain is key to his regeneration.

3. Kakashi usues his teleportation jutsu.
This is only pray hope since kakashi is bad shot with it.

4. Neji attempts to cut off hulks' energy flow, but he'd need to use his full speed reflexes  to dodge hulk's punches while he was trying to cut off his energy flow, as hulk would not even be phased by neji's hits like people usually are while he is doing points. Or maybe neji could strike hulks from behind, since neji should be able to see the chalkra points even from behind an opponent, while someone else risks their life to distract hulk from in front.
This will probably end in neji and that other person getting killed.

5. This is the most logical and best answer possible.
Itachi mind rapes him like he has never mind raped anyone before.
Afterwards, itachi would drop dead from chakra drain.



The itachi mindrape is really the best possible way since kakshi is bad shot with teleportation jutsu.


If itachi knows the right buttons to press it will work like maybe making hulk see himself kill betty over and over again, hulk might just kill himself, or if itachi made him see himself kissing betty or hugging her or mushy shit like that then hulk would revert back into banner.
When hulk reverts into banner they slaughter him at fast speed.

This is best way to win.


----------



## Slips (Apr 26, 2007)

I would love to see Sakura punching the ground with a cheeky smile then Hulk dusting himself off and repeating the same move


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 26, 2007)

Before you ppl start with things involving ?hulk's chakra? , let's get this straight:

The Hulk doesn't have a chakra system. Narutoworld Chakra is an invention of Kishimoto.so unless stated otherwise by the op, juuken a person outside the narutoverse is as useful as getting slapped.



master bruce said:


> 2. No body shots from anyone in narutoverse other than maybe tsunade would even phase hulk.


True. Tsunade's punches could probably make the Hulk feel tickles.


----------



## Vynjira (Apr 26, 2007)

master bruce said:


> 1. Hulk is quick reflexes,but they are much faster than hulk so they would have to move around alot to avoid his punches. 1 punch from hulk kills any of them and one thunderclap can go from eardrum busting-city busting-earth busting. So they'ed have to take hulk out fast.


Well this posses a huge problem because its not a method of defeating someone. You said here's 5 ways they could win. *"They are faster and they have to take him out fast."* <- That is an incomplete idea.





> 2.Kakashi or sasuke could chidori him in the head, I think his brain is key to his regeneration.


As I've said he'd regenerated from having 2/3rds of his brain destroyed. ASSUMING the Chidori could penetrate his skin then Skull then Brain, They'd both have to do more than 2/3rds damage and we're not sure if he would still regen or not. Punching holes in his brain won't do the trick.





> 3. Kakashi usues his teleportation jutsu.
> This is only pray hope since kakashi is bad shot with it.


Thats a complete and sound idea.





> 4. Neji attempts to cut off hulks' energy flow, but he'd need to use his full speed reflexes  to dodge hulk's punches while he was trying to cut off his energy flow, as hulk would not even be phased by neji's hits like people usually are while he is doing points. Or maybe neji could strike hulks from behind, since neji should be able to see the chalkra points even from behind an opponent, while someone else risks their life to distract hulk from in front.
> This will probably end in neji and that other person getting killed.


As I said up top, *Hulk does NOT have a Chakra system.*


> 5. This is the most logical and best answer possible.
> Itachi mind rapes him like he has never mind raped anyone before.
> Afterwards, itachi would drop dead from chakra drain.


This wouldn't do anything to the Hulk except for either make him stronger or make it possible for Devil or Guilt Hulk to be released. Neither would be a good thing.





> If itachi knows the right buttons to press it will work like maybe making hulk see himself kill betty over and over again, hulk might just kill himself, or if itachi made him see himself kissing betty or hugging her or mushy shit like that then hulk would revert back into banner.


This would likely get Itachi killed, REALLY fast. Mental Trauma isn't going to do anything but make him break free of Itachi's control faster. Meanwhile thousands of other Hulks would take over his body and likely break the link by killing Itachi.

The best way is for someone to manage to get Hulk to sit still, while Kakashi takes the win.


----------



## Darklyre (Apr 26, 2007)

Actually, there _might_ be a way to take out Hulk.

1. The entire Yamanaka clan sacrifices themselves to Orochimaru's Resurrection jutsu. Due to being undead, they can no longer be physically hurt, so any external attempts to stop Hulk won't cause them harm. Also, Hulk now has no way of stopping their jutsu from the outside.

2. The now-undead Yamanaka clan uses their abilities to hold Hulk in place, constantly switching between members since Hulk would easily eject their minds.

3. Kakashi MSes like he's never MSed before. Itachi aims an Amaterasu at the wound to try and fight the regeneration. Deidara drops #18s.

4. Pray.


----------



## SteelJack (Apr 26, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> Its clearly stated in canon that no one without the sharigan can beat itachi, yet you said hulk could.
> 
> See the fallacy in your non canon arguments



And that's what we call, "hyperbole". If no one without a Sharigan can beat Itachi, you need to prove it, otherwise we can dismiss it as such.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 26, 2007)

Darklyre said:


> Actually, there _might_ be a way to take out Hulk.
> 
> 1. The entire Yamanaka clan sacrifices themselves to Orochimaru's Resurrection jutsu. Due to being undead, they can no longer be physically hurt, so any external attempts to stop Hulk won't cause them harm. Also, Hulk now has no way of stopping their jutsu from the outside.
> 
> 2. The now-undead Yamanaka clan uses their abilities to hold Hulk in place, constantly switching between members since Hulk would easily eject their minds.




Hulk can still eat them. :S


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Apr 26, 2007)

The only way Narutoverse wins is that Itachi does that binding jutsu whilst Kakashi MS' Hulk into oblivion.


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 26, 2007)

^what binding jutsu?
amaterasu = useless
tsukiyomi = most likely useless 
shurikens and kunais = 

so i dont seee how can Itachi even slow down the Hulk



Vynjira said:


> Well this posses a huge problem because its not a method of defeating someone. You said here's 5 ways they could win. *"They are faster and they have to take him out fast."* <- That is an incomplete idea.As I've said he'd regenerated from having 2/3rds of his brain destroyed. ASSUMING the Chidori could penetrate his skin then Skull then Brain, They'd both have to do more than 2/3rds damage and we're not sure if he would still regen or not. Punching holes in his brain won't do the trick.Thats a complete and sound idea.As I said up top, *Hulk does NOT have a Chakra system.*This wouldn't do anything to the Hulk except for either make him stronger or make it possible for Devil or Guilt Hulk to be released. Neither would be a good thing.This would likely get Itachi killed, REALLY fast. Mental Trauma isn't going to do anything but make him break free of Itachi's control faster. Meanwhile thousands of other Hulks would take over his body and likely break the link by killing Itachi.
> 
> The best way is for someone to manage to get Hulk to sit still, while Kakashi takes the win.



*Link Removed*
suiseiseki sees your point


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Apr 26, 2007)

The one where he just looks at them and they're completely fucked and can't move, not Tsukiyomi.


----------



## Badalight (Apr 26, 2007)

Hm.

Maby Shikamaru would be smart enough to figure out a way to win 

Here are a few scenarios.

1. Naruto and other distrac thim with clones and stuff o-o
Giving Kankuro+Sasori the time they need to poison Hulk.

Though I don't know if POison is going to work.

2. Like the guy up there said, except Get Shikmaru's ancenstry and Ino's ancenstry to come back.
Ino's ancenstry would keep taking hold of Hulks mind while constantly being pushed out and Shikamaru's would be choking him/stopping him dead with the shadows. 

While this is happening Shino and his Dad are infusing Hulk with bugs to steal his energy (That'll take awhile)

2a.While Ino's and Shikamaru's familyies are holding hulk down the 3rd Hokage goes in for the win with the Death God.

2b. Kakashi gets a clean head shot with his magekyou Sharingan.

2c. Rasen-dori! Naruto, Sasuke combination attack to shatter the Hulks brain.

2d. Rasen Shuriken, not only does it tear up your inner organs (Brain) it targets single cells, perfect way to kill the Hulk.

So yes, the naruto world would ahve a chance if they would work together and be smart enough.


----------



## Havoc (Apr 26, 2007)

Good one-sided battle plan badalight


----------



## Vynjira (Apr 26, 2007)

The thing is it takes about a nano second for Hulk to Thunderclap. People too far away to see him would feel several thousands of tons of force...


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 26, 2007)

Some Hulk's feats , just in the WILLPOWER department
to the people that thinks that Itachi's genjutsu would submit him.

Psyklop?s hypno-vision fails against an enraged Hulk.


Banner is hypnotized for around 24 hours (give or take). When he transforms into the Hulk, he instantly breaks free:


Resisting a hypnotizing ray that had taken over an island:


The Hulk resists Xavier's mental control.



The Hulk resists Loki's attempt to take over his mind.


The Hulk's mental strength overpowers the combined mental strength of an entire town.






Havoc said:


> Good one-sided battle plan badalight



lol, yeah, that plan is assuming that Hulk will just sit and watch

@badalight
poison is useless, specially Narutos poisons, which are so lame that needs like 3 days to kill someone. Hulk would break out free from shika's hold in a second and he can regenerate from anything else.


----------



## Badalight (Apr 26, 2007)

Youkai said:


> Some Hulk's feats , just in the WILLPOWER department
> to the people that thinks that Itachi's genjutsu would submit him.
> 
> Psyklop?s hypno-vision fails against an enraged Hulk.
> ...



Duh he would break away from Shikamaru's hold, but I didn't say just Shikamaru now did I? I was talking about what the guy above had said. If Orichimaru summoned all of Shikamaru's ancestry.

All of them would be holding the Hulk, would be hundreds of Shika holds and chokes, also the same thing with Ino's ancestory, each time he broke free of her mind control a different person would take over.

Given naruto enough time to land a Rasen-Shuriken to the head.

And yes it's one sided, I was stating ways that narutoverse could win, of course I could think of ways Hulk could win to, thats easy.

Thunderclap, game over.

But I don't think even Hulk could break away from hundreds of Shikamaru grabs/chokes and mind controls.

At least not until Naruto or Kakashi landed a hit.


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 26, 2007)

@badalight

Hulk breaking out free from a power cosmic hold from the Silver surfer



do you think that Shika's family would do it better?


----------



## Darklyre (Apr 26, 2007)

Thing is, Naruto's FRS would likely be unable to break the skin, or even if it did, it wouldn't do much damage. Nor would Kakashi's Chidori. You'd need to completely atomize his brain, and considering the FRS and Chidori didn't vaporize Kakuzu and Haku, then it's simply not going to do enough damage.


----------



## Vynjira (Apr 26, 2007)

That and any effect that would continuously disintegrate Hulk's body wouldn't likely keep up with Hulk's regen. Its been shown where Hulk's body was being eaten by some high level fast dissolving substance(At thru 5 feet of this metal that rivaled durability with adamantium within a few seconds.) Hulk was supposedly sprayed with this and it couldn't keep up with his regen.

Some Hulk fan shared told me that but I'm pretty sure one of the Hulk fans here could find it. As I've said before I don't like Hulk so I don't have any scans.


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 26, 2007)

Did someone said Hulk fan?*raises hand*

Hulks recovers from a near skeletal state within seconds
LINK


----------



## Badalight (Apr 26, 2007)

I didn't say Shikamaru's family.

I sid his whole ancestry.

Meaning hundreds and hundreds of ancestor, ALL holdign and choking Hulk.

This is going on while Ino and her ancestors constantly take over Hulks brain, of course they'd keep getting sent out but the sheer amount of ancestors would make it to ahrd for Hulk to break free.

Plus Shino and his families bugs constantly drain Hulks energy so even if Hulk got madder the bugs would constantly decrease his energy.

Besides he may be able to break out of this but not before some strong person gets a head shot in.

And what proof do you have that Silver Surfers grab is stronger than Skiamaru's? I agree with you it probably is but there is no measurment on what it can hold, It's total BS to say it's harder to break from Silver's grab than a whole ancestry of Shikamaru's.

Thats just speculation.

and I wasn't referring to Kakashi's Chidori. I meant the explosion from his Mangekyou Sharingan.

The one that made the Huge explosion. That would Fry Hulks brain.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Apr 26, 2007)

> And what proof do you have that Silver Surfers grab is stronger than Skiamaru's?



This is funny.




> Plus Shino and his families bugs constantly drain Hulks energy so even if Hulk got madder the bugs would constantly decrease his energy.



So is this.



> I didn't say Shikamaru's family.
> 
> I sid his whole ancestry.
> 
> Meaning hundreds and hundreds of ancestor, ALL holdign and choking Hulk.



But this is the best. I'm convinced.

Narutoverse wins.


----------



## Orion (Apr 26, 2007)

Badalight said:


> I didn't say Shikamaru's family.
> 
> I sid his whole ancestry.
> 
> ...


No sharingan has ever made a huge explosion.


----------



## atom (Apr 26, 2007)

Your sarcasm is always the best.

The Hulk does a thunderclap and 99% Narutoverse dies. The other 1% use the rest of their energy to escape. They eventually die because the Hulk goes through and destroys everything.


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 26, 2007)

Badalight said:


> And what proof do you have that Silver Surfers grab is stronger than Skiamaru's? I agree with you it probably is but there is no measurment on what it can hold, It's total BS to say it's harder to break from Silver's grab than a whole ancestry of Shikamaru's.


Oh god, im tempted to put this into my sig

Do you know how powerful the Silver Surfer is?

a hint: his left nut has more than enough power to destroy the Narutoworld...twice


----------



## Badalight (Apr 26, 2007)

Youkai said:


> Oh god, im tempted to put this into my sig
> 
> Do you know how powerful the Silver Surfer is?
> 
> a hint: his left nut has more than enough power to destroy the Narutoworld...twice



WOW great debating!

I'd like to see the scan where it says that :amazed 

I just don't imagine Marvel talking about Silver Surfers nuts, sorry.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Apr 26, 2007)

> I just don't imagine Marvel talking about Silver Surfers nuts, sorry.


How would you know if they don't?

You don't read comics. If you did, you'd know Silver Surfer's left nut is enough to destroy the Narutoverse twice.


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 26, 2007)

Badalight said:


> WOW great debating!
> 
> I'd like to see the scan where it says that :amazed
> 
> I just don't imagine Marvel talking about Silver Surfers nuts, sorry.



His whole body is a battery of power cosmic. 
one of his nuts should have enough energy contained to..mmh, let's say, create a black hole and destroy the narutoworld. in no time.

i'd say the complete set of balls is overkill


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 26, 2007)

im lazy right now to look for scans, but here's the surfer destroying a sun out of whim


----------



## atom (Apr 26, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^

Ownage confirmed.


----------



## Shinkirou (Apr 26, 2007)

There's like 1 maybe 2 things that could possibly beat the Hulk, but it'd be impossible to get him with any of them so it doesn't matter.


----------



## omgbbq (Apr 26, 2007)

~Shin~ said:


> The only way they can beat hulk is if itachi puts him under tsukiyomi and sarutobi seals him



and how will that pierce hulk?  hulk clearly curbstomps this


----------



## Sylar (Apr 26, 2007)

Why is this thread going on for this long?  22 frickin pages of 'Hulk wins'?!?!  

Let the Narutoverse end its anal suffering already!!


----------



## Random Nobody (Apr 27, 2007)

Sylar said:


> Why is this thread going on for this long?  22 frickin pages of 'Hulk wins'?!?!
> 
> Let the Narutoverse end its anal suffering already!!



Agreed hasn't the Narutoverse suffered enough?  Not that people will stop making rapestomp threads, but we can dream damn it!


----------



## Hale (Apr 27, 2007)

Correct Me if i'm wrong but didn't spiderman fight the hulk and almost win?


----------



## Havoc (Apr 27, 2007)

Hale said:


> Correct Me if i'm wrong but didn't spiderman fight the hulk and almost win?



You're wrong.


----------



## Random Nobody (Apr 27, 2007)

Don't drag this out for another twenty pages, Narutoverse loses they have nothing that can hurt the Hulk.  The best they could do is piss him off which will make him rape them *HARDER*.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Apr 27, 2007)

Hale said:


> Correct Me if i'm wrong but didn't spiderman fight the hulk and almost win?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrjwaqZfjIY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hale (Apr 27, 2007)

No No, there is definately a page i remember of the hulk getting hit in the face with some web balls, now i'm not enough of a comic book fan to bother going to look for scans but there is definately one out there, but even that's irellevant because kakashi's ms wins this for the narutoverse


----------



## Havoc (Apr 27, 2007)

Yep, you are so right Hale.


----------



## Random Nobody (Apr 27, 2007)

Kakashi's MS win it for them?  That Inaccurate POS? :rofl


----------



## Hale (Apr 27, 2007)

> After Nightmare in an attempt to find new ways to hurt his enemy Doctor Strange by going through his friends, he penetrated Bruce Banner's mind and discovered his influence had an unexpected side effect; a new personality began to develop out of Banner's worst visions of the Hulk. At this period in Banner's life, he had just gained control over the Hulk's body, but was constantly on alert and terrified this was just temporarily, and that the Hulk, which he saw as nothing but a savage and destructive beast, would break free once more when the world least expected it. Far from being identical with the original Hulk, this version was based on a nightmarish imagination made of all of Banner's worst fears and ideas of his former alter ego. Nighmare continued to manipulate and increase his influence, allowing this dark incarnation to gradually rise to the surface. It finally became its own personality after Banner made his "psychic suicide", allowing it to break free of Banner's domination. Eventually, with the assistance of three creatures created by his subconscious, (Glow, Goblin, and Guardian), this Hulk gained the ability to speak and behave much less savagely. Since then, this personality has not been seen again, and it has been suggested that it is no longer a part of Banner's personality. In "Web of Spider-Man #7", a part of the Hulk, with the assistance of Doctor Strange, entered the Dimension of Nightmare as a similar manifestation as Mindless Hulk, threatening to kill him. Nightmare was forced to seek out Spider-Man's help, as this Hulk was destroying the whole domain. Spider-Man eventually pushed the Hulk into another realm, but he pulled Nightmare in with him. Nightmare has since been seen still alive, but this Hulk seems to have disappeared


I just copied that from wiki since i gave up on trying to find scans in the time since my last post, But it's kinda ironic to call ms inaccurate considering kakashi hit his target who was much faster then the hulk unless you have scans showing me the hulk moving at kage speed


----------



## Havoc (Apr 27, 2007)

Hale, you might as well not have even posted that.


----------



## Vynjira (Apr 27, 2007)

I can see it now!! Kakashi lines up his MS and takes aim as everyone tries to keep him still, then Kakashi uses his MS only to hit Itachi's head OH NOEZ!!!


----------



## Suzumebachi (Apr 27, 2007)

btw Hale, Spiderman is stronger than most of the people in the Narutoverse.


----------



## Hale (Apr 27, 2007)

Yeah i know the narutoverse gets "Wtf Pwned" cause it's the narutoverse not through any logical reasoning or anything   but spiderman did beat the hulk i'll always have that atleast


----------



## Havoc (Apr 27, 2007)

Ok, you're right Hale.  You can leave now.


----------



## SteelJack (Apr 27, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> my canon comes directly from the canon manga.



In other words, your ass.


----------



## Vynjira (Apr 27, 2007)

Hale said:


> but spiderman did beat the hulk i'll always have that atleast


Spiderman also posses the "ability" to obtain the power needed to think the Narutoverse out of existence.. So lets not mention Spiderman again, you know because at anytime you could say Spiderman did <Insert Random Event Here> take into account what that Spiderman was doing at the time...


----------



## Random Nobody (Apr 27, 2007)

Deidara isn't fast, Kakashi takes time to use the MS and nobody in Narutoverse can hold the Hulk off for any amount of time.  He can and will kill anyone in Narutoverse with a single punch.  Even if they dodge his punches, he'll just Thunderclap.  No matter how you slice it, Narutoverse gets raped.


----------



## Hale (Apr 27, 2007)

> Spiderman also posses the "ability" to obtain the power needed to think the Narutoverse out of existence.. So lets not mention Spiderman again. He's beaten God on panel...


While spiderman does posess an amazing jobber aura, it still happened and i think shikamaru has that going for him currently as well, but back to facts is the hulk really capable of moving fast enough to dodge kakashi's ms? Considering all it takes is kakashi looking at him
Edit All atsuki members are kage level... deidera's speed doesn't need to be debated since we know the hulk isn't a speedster


----------



## Suzumebachi (Apr 27, 2007)

> Edit All atsuki members are kage level...



No. All Akatsuki members are S-ranked criminals.


----------



## Random Nobody (Apr 27, 2007)

Hidan is not Kage level.  Hidan was joke level.  Deidara has no speed feats.  Hulk can leap over 1,000 miles.


----------



## Hale (Apr 27, 2007)

> No. All Akatsuki members are S-ranked criminals.


Yes but they are all kage level as well i'll find the scan for you.


> Hidan is not Kage level. Hidan was joke level. Deidara has no speed feats. Hulk can leap over 1,000 miles.


It was stated all members of akatsuki were kage level. Deidara fought kakashi evenly, was keeping up with him, The same deidera that was able to dodge kage level's gaara's sand, The same sand which protected him from weightless lee's initial attacks. I'm not sure what leaping 1,000 miles has to do with speed


----------



## Havoc (Apr 27, 2007)

Kakashi is kage level?


----------



## Random Nobody (Apr 27, 2007)

It shows he can get the hell out of there before Kakashi can use his MS, and what do you mean keeping up with Kakashi?  Deidara was flying away from them until Kakashi managed to hit his arm with the MS, which happened to be the same time that he admitted he was bad at controlling it.


----------



## Hale (Apr 27, 2007)

> Kakashi is kage level?


 I didn't say that anywhere but, i'd pick him over tsunade in a fight...., but thats a different matter.


> It shows he can get the hell out of there before Kakashi can use his MS, and what do you mean keeping up with Kakashi? Deidara was flying away from them until Kakashi managed to hit his arm with the MS, which happened to be the same time that he admitted he was bad at controlling it.


 By keeping up i meant moving at roughly the same speed, but even if you want to debate that and say that he's not faster then kakashi because he didn't get away the other points about him and gaara's fight still hold true, So   you have to prove that hulk can move at the speed of rock lee's first 3 punches when he was weightless because deidera can move atleast that fast and he still got hit with the ms (this is working on the base asumption that kage gaara is no faster then genin gaara which is highly unlikely at best)


----------



## Havoc (Apr 27, 2007)

Hale said:


> Yes but they are all kage level as well i'll find the scan for you.
> 
> *It was stated all members of akatsuki were kage level. Deidara fought kakashi evenly, was keeping up with him*, The same deidera that was able to dodge kage level's gaara's sand, The same sand which protected him from weightless lee's initial attacks. I'm not sure what leaping 1,000 miles has to do with speed



So yea, you implied Kakashi was Kage level....


----------



## Random Nobody (Apr 27, 2007)

Not really, Deidara only showed that kinda speed on his bird and Hulk can just Thunderclap him outta the sky.  Really the only hope Narutoverse has is Kakashi's MS and it takes him time to get ready and he isn't very accurate with it.  Anything else they toss at Hulk will piss him off and make him kill them faster.


----------



## Hale (Apr 27, 2007)

> So yea, you implied Kakashi was Kage level....


Yeah that's true.... but let's be honest who would take in a fight kakashi or tsunade...., Fine i'll come out and say it kakashi is hokage level gai is too either of them would pwn tsunade and her slug at the same time.


> Not really, Deidara only showed that kinda speed on his bird and Hulk can just Thunderclap him outta the sky. Really the only hope Narutoverse has is Kakashi's MS and it takes him time to get ready and he isn't very accurate with it. Anything else they toss at Hulk will piss him off and make him kill them faster.


You missed the whole concept of my point, which was that kakashi was accurate and fast enough to tag deidera while he was on that bird, it's gonna be alot easier to tag a slower and larger target like the hulk's head


----------



## Darklyre (Apr 27, 2007)

Slower? You realize that Hulk can jump from planet to planet, right? That means he's got enough strength and speed to go into orbit.


----------



## Hale (Apr 27, 2007)

> Slower? You realize that Hulk can jump from planet to planet, right? That means he's got enough strength and speed to go into orbit.


Jumping from planet to planet is a strength feat, not speed


----------



## Orion (Apr 27, 2007)

If I remember correctly,hulk has caught silver surfer in mid flight on his board.


----------



## Hale (Apr 27, 2007)

> If I remember correctly,hulk has caught silver surfer in mid flight on his board.


 That sounds like it's on about the same level as spiderman beating the hulk, but even so kakashi's ms is near instanteaneous if you go back and read the panels I have a hard time kakashi would miss considering the hulk's average rate of movement


----------



## Vynjira (Apr 27, 2007)

Hale said:


> Jumping from planet to planet is a strength feat, not speed


The strength causes the speed feat. Jumping from Planet to Planet is most definitely a speed feat. Unless you think Hulk spent months and months per planet he jumped to. Think about the distance between planets and the time it took Hulk to traverse the distance... Noone in Naruto could move that fast.


----------



## Hale (Apr 27, 2007)

> The strength causes the speed feat. Jumping from Planet to Planet is most definitely a speed feat. Unless you think Hulk spent months and months per planet he jumped to. Think about the distance between planets and the time it took Hulk to traverse the distance... Noone in Naruto could move that fast.


Well considering we don't know the actual distance he jumped, because we don't know the distance between the planets or the actual amount of time it took for him to make the jump you can't use it as a speed feat unless you have scans that show otherwise, and while doing that note that because of the lack of atmosphere in outerspace there is no friction and that would cause his speed to be greater while leaping from planet to planet, so the best calculation of hulk's speed would have to be taken from where he is on earth leaping from point to point, because i'm gonna assume they're fighting in the narutoverse where there is an atmosphere


----------



## Darklyre (Apr 27, 2007)

At the very minimum, Hulk had to be moving at least 16,000 mph, since that's orbital velocity for Earth.


----------



## Hagen (Apr 27, 2007)

Hale said:


> Yeah i know the narutoverse gets "Wtf Pwned" cause it's the narutoverse not through any logical reasoning or anything   but spiderman did beat the hulk i'll always have that atleast





> After Nightmare in an attempt to find new ways to hurt his enemy Doctor Strange by going through his friends, he penetrated Bruce Banner's mind and discovered his influence had an unexpected side effect; a new personality began to develop out of Banner's worst visions of the Hulk. At this period in Banner's life, he had just gained control over the Hulk's body, but was constantly on alert and terrified this was just temporarily, and that the Hulk, which he saw as nothing but a savage and destructive beast, would break free once more when the world least expected it. Far from being identical with the original Hulk, this version was based on a nightmarish imagination made of all of Banner's worst fears and ideas of his former alter ego. Nighmare continued to manipulate and increase his influence, allowing this dark incarnation to gradually rise to the surface. It finally became its own personality after Banner made his "psychic suicide", allowing it to break free of Banner's domination. Eventually, with the assistance of three creatures created by his subconscious, (Glow, Goblin, and Guardian), this Hulk gained the ability to speak and behave much less savagely. Since then, this personality has not been seen again, and it has been suggested that it is no longer a part of Banner's personality. In "Web of Spider-Man #7", a part of the Hulk, with the assistance of Doctor Strange, entered the Dimension of Nightmare as a similar manifestation as Mindless Hulk, threatening to kill him. Nightmare was forced to seek out Spider-Man's help, as this Hulk was destroying the whole domain. Spider-Man eventually pushed the Hulk into another realm, but he pulled Nightmare in with him. Nightmare has since been seen still alive, but this Hulk seems to have disappeared


Do you realize that the Hulk that Spidey did ?beat? wasn't the real Hulk but just one of his personalities? And IIRC Spidey spent most of his time running for his life and only was able to ?push? the Hulk cause he realized it was a dream, and that he could control his dream to a certain degree.


----------



## Vynjira (Apr 27, 2007)

Hale said:


> Well considering we don't know the actual distance he jumped, because we don't know the distance between the planets or the actual amount of time it took for him to make the jump you can't use it as a speed feat unless you have scans that show otherwise, and while doing that note that because of the lack of atmosphere in outerspace there is no friction and that would cause his speed to be greater while leaping from planet to planet, so the best calculation of hulk's speed would have to be taken from where he is on earth leaping from point to point, because i'm gonna assume they're fighting in the narutoverse where there is an atmosphere


...Not greater, friction effects deceleration and acceleration out of atmosphere he'd simply not loose speed.

Here's real simple math for you the closest two planets in our system are 25,000,000 miles... Lets say for the sake of argument that the closest two planets could ever be together would be without being pulled together at some point by their gravitational forces would be 10,000,000 miles.

Light travels at 186,282 miles per second. Lets say that it took Hulk a day between those two planets.. Which would be in far excess of Hulk's holding his breath.

So in one day light would travel 16,094,799,105 where Hulk took 1 day to travel 10,000,000 miles.. *roughly 0.06% lightspeed.*

Now great we know that number isn't what he was traveling at but is it greater than or smaller?

Well the planets are less than half the distance even our closest planets are from eachother AND the time it took him is set to a time we know it had to be less than. Meaning two factors to push it higher than .06%

Sure its prolly not even close to accurate but we do know that it was greater than that. We could try for more accuracy but no matter what we do this has given us enough information to say that .06% lightspeed is not only fast but its faster than any Naruto character.

Oh forgot to address the low friction environment, so here we go.. Hulk would not likely sustain those speeds. Since he did break the gravitational pull of one planet and fought its friction at some point we can say in atmosphere he prolly exceeded those numbers even more to break orbit. All the lack of friction did was prevent him from slowing down thus increasing the duration of his speed as opposed to actually increasing his speed.


----------



## Hale (Apr 27, 2007)

> Do you realize that the Hulk that Spidey did ¨beat¨ wasn't the real Hulk but just one of his personalities? And IIRC Spidey spent most of his time running for his life and only was able to ¨push¨ the Hulk cause he realized it was a dream, and that he could control his dream to a certain degree.


One of his personalities means it was the hulk.


> At the very minimum, Hulk had to be moving at least 16,000 mph, since that's orbital velocity for Earth.


Everyone on the planet is moving at that speed.


> ...Not greater, friction effects deceleration and acceleration out of atmosphere he'd simply not loose speed.


Acceleration is the key word here he would speed up faster then he would be able to in an atmosphere.


> Here's real simple math for you the closest two planets in our system are 25,000,000 miles... Lets say for the sake of argument that the closest two planets could ever be together would be without being pulled together at some point by their gravitational forces would be 10,000,000 miles.


This leaves out an important calculation the 10,000,000 mile number, doesn't take in account the specific gravity of each planet depending on it's composition and size will exert a wildly different gravitional force then the earth so the 10,000,000 number could be alot smaller.



> Light travels at 186,282 miles per second. Lets say that it took Hulk a day between those two planets.. Which would be in far excess of Hulk's holding his breath.


 I've seen scans of the hulk fighting in space him holding his breath isn't in question at all, but the time he took to travel still is, which refutes your further arguments


----------



## Darklyre (Apr 27, 2007)

I meant that Hulk was moving at 16,000+ mph, relative to the Earth. Jesus Christ, learn basic physics conventions...


----------



## Badalight (Apr 27, 2007)

Here is the only scenario I can think of that the naruto Verse would win.

1. Orichimaru brings back all of Shikamaru's ancestors to life.
2. Orichimaru brings back all of Shino's ancestors to life
3. Orichimaru brings back all of Ino ancestors to life.
4 Shikamaru and his whole family tree use their shadow jutsu to hold and choke Hulk.
5. Ino and her family tree control Hulks Mind, Hulk will constantly push them out but there are to many Ino's. After one gets pushed out the next goes in, and so on, and so forth.
6. Hulk will be getting madder but Shino's ancestry infuses all of their bugs into hulks skin to drain him of hsi energy.
7. Kankuro and Sasori use their strongest poison on the Hulk. 
8. Kakashi gets ready.
9. MANGEKYOU SHARINGAN!
10. Pray that Hulk is dead.

This would require time and team work =o

And this is really the only scenario that works.

^^

So techincally it's impossible for naruto Verse to win but hey, IT IS POSSIBLE.


----------



## Vynjira (Apr 27, 2007)

Hale said:


> Acceleration is the key word here he would speed up faster then he would be able to in an atmosphere.


The speed would have been achieved as a result of leaving orbit meaning that Hulk would have reached his peak speeds after breaking the slowing factors.





> This leaves out an important calculation the 10,000,000 mile number, doesn't take in account the specific gravity of each planet depending on it's composition and size will exert a wildly different gravitional force then the earth so the 10,000,000 number could be alot smaller.


Actually it can't be any smaller. If it were any closer and any smaller it would take the orbit of a moon.





> I've seen scans of the hulk fighting in space him holding his breath isn't in question at all,


See what you fail to realize is that Hulk during that time frame was not capable of sustaining himself for that long in space. Furthermore all evidence suggests it took him at most a few hours.

Simply there is no way for you to apply physics correctly and have Hulk be slower.


----------



## Random Nobody (Apr 27, 2007)

> You missed the whole concept of my point, which was that kakashi was accurate and fast enough to tag deidera while he was on that bird, it's gonna be alot easier to tag a slower and larger target like the hulk's head



Okay let's assume for a second that your right (your not but I digress).  Do you know what's gonna happen if Kakashi MS's the Hulks head?  He's gonna take a small portion of it (his little dimension/black hole/Whatever the fuck that's supposed to be was only big enough to take Deidara's arm).  Do you know what happens if he removes part of the Hulk's head?  The Hulk regenerates and is even more pissed then before.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 27, 2007)

Random Nobody said:


> Okay let's assume for a second that your right (your not but I digress).  Do you know what's gonna happen if Kakashi MS's the Hulks head?  He's gonna take a small portion of it (his little dimension/black hole/Whatever the fuck that's supposed to be was only big enough to take Deidara's arm).  *Do you know what happens if he removes part of the Hulk's head?  The Hulk regenerates and is even more pissed then before.*



Now that's quite a claim. Yes, the Hulk's regen factor is remarkable, but with only half a head? I don't recall the Hulk ever sustaining such a grave damage -- half his cranium gone including half of the brain.

Are you suggesting and sure that the Hulk would regen from that not only quickly, but with not cognitive deficiencies?

And with regards to the moon, it was a 1,000 miles above Sakar.



			
				Arch-E-5912 said:
			
		

> The Broken Moon's trajectory around the planet of Sakaar is strangely irregular -- no doubt due to the Broken Moon's specific characteristics as, well, a broken moon. At the time the Hulk made his leap, the Broken Moon was a remarkably short distance from the planet's surface -- merely 1,000 miles.


----------



## Random Nobody (Apr 28, 2007)

Could have sworn Hulk's regenerated from worse then that, though I'll have to do some more research, I could be getting my superheros mixed up.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 28, 2007)

Badalight said:


> 4 Shikamaru and his whole family tree use their shadow jutsu to hold and choke Hulk.


I seriously doubt they'd even be able to depress his skin(though I forget if it works in that way), let alone choke him.



> 5. Ino and her family tree control Hulks Mind, Hulk will constantly push them out but there are to many Ino's. After one gets pushed out the next goes in, and so on, and so forth.


Would they even gain control in the first place? Forcing out one Hulk personality just enables another to take it's place and they may end up letting one of his more evil ones grab hold and he would eat them all for appetizers...



> 6. Hulk will be getting madder but Shino's ancestry infuses all of their bugs into hulks skin to drain him of hsi energy.


Chakra bugs can handle gamma radiation? It's so toxic that they might just die before  even getting close to sucking out 0.00001% of his power.



> 7. Kankuro and Sasori use their strongest poison on the Hulk.


Eh, those poisons are weak as hell. If they were as strong as Crocodile's poison from OP, then it might be a threat.



> And this is really the only scenario that works.


It's still chock full of holes and hopeful CIS like a bloodlusted Savage Hulk just sitting still and letting this all happen to him.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 28, 2007)

Random Nobody said:


> Could have sworn Hulk's regenerated from worse then that, though I'll have to do some more research, I could be getting my superheros mixed up.



I have never seen a headless Hulk, least regen from that.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 28, 2007)

Random Nobody said:


> Could have sworn Hulk's regenerated from worse then that, though I'll have to do some more research, I could be getting my superheros mixed up.



Ultimate Sabertooth regenerated his head when Wolverine cut it off.

Is that what you were thinking of?


----------



## atom (Apr 28, 2007)

[FANBOY] Naruto gets teh chakra gaulets then puts teh wind chakar then makes soper winde sword then cuts teh hulks head off, he cannot regin from taht!!!!11 Besidez naruto's futton reasengn destroys on a monlecure level!!!! Naruto soloz teh hulk and rapes him in teh azz from breakvast!!![/FANBOY]

Yeah right <_<


----------



## Random Nobody (Apr 28, 2007)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I have never seen a headless Hulk, least regen from that.





Sylar said:


> Ultimate Sabertooth regenerated his head when Wolverine cut it off.
> 
> Is that what you were thinking of?



Ah that was Sabertooth?  Well my apologies then, got my Regen feats mixed up.  I still say Hulk takes this since 1) Kakashi has to hit his head directly and he's stated he's bad at aiming his MS, 2) The MS effect isn't instant and if Deidara is strong enough to move well its pulling on him then the Hulk is more then strong enough too.


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 28, 2007)

R-E-S-P-E-C-T the Hulk's healing factor

The Hulk regenerates eyes, tongue, intestines, stomach and moar


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 29, 2007)

Its all over...
*Spoiler*: __ 



For the Hulk that is. Naruto will create 1000 kagebunshins and releaze the seayl of the Kyubi. Since the Kyubi is chakra and notphisical the Hulk cannot harm him, Kyubi summonz's all his ultimate attak and winz this wid eaze.


 Hulk smash!!! Hulk Smash. yeah ryt. Naruto wins this on his own. Believ It!!!


----------



## Sylar (Apr 29, 2007)

Sarutobi700 said:


> Its all over...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I can't tell.  Are you being sarcastic or do you actually believe this.


----------



## Random Nobody (Apr 29, 2007)

Sarutobi700 said:


> Its all over...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry but are you a fucking retard?  Hulk has taken worse then the best we've seen Kyuubi do and even has better feats then him (he destroyed an asteroid that was *twice* the size of the Earth).  Also last I checked they said all the Biju where masses of chakra and that didn't stop Deidara from blowing up the Three Tails.  Hulk makes Kyuubi his bitch.


----------



## atom (Apr 29, 2007)

[sarcasm] but teh hluk cannot hurt1 teh chakra cuz its non phsyiscal besdizes teh kubbi cannon will pwn hluik in 1 hitz omg naruto sololz this fight omg omg. Finallysz teh teh futo rasengn attacz on a moelcular levelz teh hulk cannot ddoge and naruto goz kuubi 4 tail to save his amigo and makes 1 trillion clonez and teh do ultimate atack and its over!!111111shift1shift1![/sarcasm]


----------



## Hale (Apr 29, 2007)

> Ah that was Sabertooth? Well my apologies then, got my Regen feats mixed up. I still say Hulk takes this since 1) Kakashi has to hit his head directly and he's stated he's bad at aiming his MS, 2) The MS effect isn't instant and if Deidara is strong enough to move well its pulling on him then the Hulk is more then strong enough too.


Kakashi could most likely teleport the entire hulk to a different dimention since thats what he did with deidera before he could use his explosion to kill them. THe ms is pretty much instant if you go back and reread the chapter you'll see kakashi opens his eye's then curses because he realizes he's missed already which means the jutsu was complete before we saw the animation for it


----------



## Random Nobody (Apr 29, 2007)

That's not instant.

Oh and as for absorbing the explosion, take a look at this:


The area affected by his Jutsu is actually very tiny, as can be seen there and when he removed Deidara's arm.  The only reason it stopped the explosion is because it pulled it in.  I'd also like to point out that Deidara was strong enough to move even with the Jutsu pulling on him, therefore the Hulk is more then strong enough too.  

So we've confirmed that Kakashi can kill the Hulk if he hits him in the head.  But how accurate is Kakashi with his fancy new MS?  I'll let him tell you.


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 29, 2007)

I wonder if Kakashi's MS thing is really all powerful and almighty like people says.

I find hard to fathom that his jutsu can even kill ppl like the Juggernaut, in the obdmers opinion..


----------



## Random Nobody (Apr 29, 2007)

The only way I can see Kakashi killing anyone with his MS as it is now is if there *really* slow, or somehow restrained.


----------



## Hale (Apr 29, 2007)

He was accurate enough to hit deidera both times, and deidera is atleast weightless lee speed and the size of the jutsu is large enough to cover deidera's entire body and he doesn't move during the jutsu, actually all he has time to do is Think the words dojutsu he doesn't even say them it's nice trybut we both know you left out the scan i was refering too, the one that really matters


----------



## atom (Apr 29, 2007)

Ignorance is bliss eh?


----------



## Vynjira (Apr 29, 2007)

If the jutsu was done before the animation wouldn't that mean there is an insane delay that would prevent him from making a moving target?


----------



## Random Nobody (Apr 29, 2007)

Hale said:


> He was accurate enough to hit deidera both times, and deidera is atleast weightless lee speed and the size of the jutsu is large enough to cover deidera's entire body and he doesn't move during the jutsu, actually all he has time to do is Think the words dojutsu he doesn't even say them it's nice trybut we both know you left out the scan i was refering too, the one that really matters



I posted the scans that refuted your point.  You said Kakashi's MS was instant, its not.  Look at the damn scan it started on Deidara's chest, Deidara moved and it hit his fucking arm.  As for the size of it, you can clearly see its size in the scan where it absorbed the explosion.  Your just ignoring canon now because you don't want to admit you where mistaken.  It's pathetic.


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 29, 2007)

I have this feeling that the MS would bounce on the Hulk anyway.

I mean, can we even compare Deidei's durability with the Hulk's? 

I find hard to believe that the Hulk can take nuclear detonations in the face like nothing but he would be helpless against Kakashi's lil' jutsu.


----------



## Random Nobody (Apr 29, 2007)

He wouldn't be helpless, Dei was able to move with the Jutsu pulling on him so obviously the Hulk could as well.  Hell the Hulk should be able to get out of range with his strength and even if it did hit him the pain would just piss him off which in turn would increase his regeneration.  Only a perfectly accurate hit to the head could kill the Hulk and Kakashi said himself that he was bad at aiming it.


----------



## andoryuu (Apr 30, 2007)

umm yea hulk just punches and jumps hed wreck up the village a bit but if it was that easy to beat konoha wouldnt shukaku or kyuubi or other extremly powerful beasts have succedded already? guy can beat hulk himself all he has to do is outmuscle the hulk which he can do and kakashi could just use chidori or sasuke and garra could just kill him with the sand lots of them could kill hulk easy dont get me wrong hulk can be very powerful but compaired to half the shinobi in konoha much less the whole narutoverse psh


----------



## atom (Apr 30, 2007)

LOL @ Gai beating the Hulk.


----------



## andoryuu (Apr 30, 2007)

lol guy can beat hulk all hulk does is punch and break when it comes down to brute strength guys taijutsu will smash hulk


----------



## Random Nobody (Apr 30, 2007)

meaovan, Gai can NOT outmuscle the Hulk.  The Hulk can lift 150 BILLION tons.  Gai can't even dream of doing that.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 30, 2007)

It's almost embarassing how much some will wank Narutoverse. *sigh*, it's these same people who get it raped all in the OB as well. Hulk will do to all the countries, villages, and ninjas what he does best: smash!


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Apr 30, 2007)

meavoan_sixth_hokage said:


> umm yea hulk just punches and jumps hed wreck up the village a bit but if it was that easy to beat konoha wouldnt shukaku or kyuubi or other extremly powerful beasts have succedded already?


Because they don't even possess a 1/4 of Hulk's strength and destructive capabilities?



> guy can beat hulk himself all he has to do is outmuscle the hulk which he can do


... What, what, WHAT? Put a picture of Hulk and a picture of Gai together and then think about what you said. Here's the most likely scenerio that'd happen if Gai tried to solo Hulk: Gai runs up, punches and/or kicks Hulk and shatters his arm and/or leg. Then Hulk eats him for an appetizer before chowing down on the rest of the Narutoverse.



> and kakashi could just use chidori or sasuke


Even if they could pierce his skin(doubtful), weak ass chidori isn't killing Hulk.



> and garra could just kill him with the sand


Not in a million years.



> lots of them could kill hulk easy


Kakashi's Sharingan justu is about the only thing that could possibly kill Hulk and he can't hit the broad side of a fucking barn with it.



> dont get me wrong hulk can be very powerful but compaired to half the shinobi in konoha much less the whole narutoverse psh


There's not a single nin in the Narutoverse who could fight Hulk by himself. Do some damn research.


----------



## Thanatos (Apr 30, 2007)

This thread? Again!?!


----------



## andoryuu (Apr 30, 2007)

first of all what hulk is rampaging but not nearly as strong as kyuubi or shukaku especialy complete kyuubi. second hulk looks stronger but guy is stronger. third chidori might not kill hulk just like that but it would severly wound him and then just once or twice more and hulks dead its not like hes smart enough or fast enough to dodge it. fourth hulk has skin not atimantium garra could crush him easily if he doesnt have enough sand he'll make some. fourth there are alot of shinobi in the narutoverse that could kill hulk and not only the ms can kill him but other attacks too and i dont need to do research i love the hulk i have an encyclopedia with hulk you do research try actualy watching naruto.


----------



## Darklyre (Apr 30, 2007)

It's nice to see that our mental hospitals are doing SO well...


----------



## Random Nobody (Apr 30, 2007)

meaovan your either bullshitting or you have the worst encyclopedia ever written.  The Hulk can lift One hundred and fifty billion tons.  *BILLION*.  Gai would die in his sleep just dreaming of being able to do that.  He's caught people a lot faster then anybody using the Chidori goes so I don't see how that'll even hit, not to mention that if they did injure him they'd piss him off and not only make him stronger but make him regenerate faster.  Kakashi's MS is the only way to win this and its unreliable as hell.  Narutovere loses.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Tsunade wins.

Umar (Dormammu's sister) has been shown to defeat the Hulk in a very creative way.

Tsunade sips some sake (and an aphrodisiac), and rock's Hulk's world.

Now totally relaxed, Hulk revert's to puny Banner, who is killed by the rest of the Narutoverse (and if Tsunade ws good enough, he won't be able to do anything about it).


----------



## Random Nobody (Apr 30, 2007)

I'll give you credit masamune, that's the best theory on how Narutoverse can win this that I've heard.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Random Nobody said:


> I'll give you credit masamune, that's the best theory on how Narutoverse can win this that I've heard.



And they will win. Jiraiya is perverted enough to come up with the idea, and sly enough to slip something into Tsunade's saki to get her horny (sort of a revenge for the drugging-thing).


----------



## Random Nobody (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, at least Bruce would die happy.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Random Nobody said:


> Well, at least Bruce would die happy.



Yes, indeed.

Thread over. It's a tie. Narutoverse survives, but it's Hulk who really wins.


----------



## Hale (Apr 30, 2007)

Wtf i'm tired of this kakashi can't hit the broad side of a barn bs with his sharingan because the point is both times he used it he hit his target and even if it isn't instant it's more then fast enough to hit the hulk unless you can show me scans of him moving around and fighting at weightless lee speed because thats the speed deidera is and he still got hit with it both times, so some find a scan of hulk moving atleast at weightless speed, Combat speed.


----------



## Chocochip (Apr 30, 2007)

^He managed to hit or at least take an arm of Deidara that was flying, and also get the exploding Deidara...so I don't get the "he couldn't even hit a side of a barn" arguement.


----------



## Random Nobody (Apr 30, 2007)

Your assuming Deidara himself can move at weightless Lee Speed which isn't proven, not to mention that Deidara was fighting an air battle with Gaara and therefore had more room to fight.  Therefore he didn't need to be as fast as Weightless Lee to dodge those attacks.  Not to mention that he was dodging those be flying, so we have no idea what his non-flying movement speed is like.

Oh and your forgetting that if Kakashi does not hit the Hulk on the head exactly then he won't be able to kill him.  If he strikes the Hulk anywhere but his brain then he'll hurt him yes but more importantly he'll piss him off which will increase his strength and regeneration, thus making the injury a moot point since Kakashi can't spam his MS attack anyway.


----------



## Hale (Apr 30, 2007)

> Your assuming Deidara himself can move at weightless Lee Speed which isn't proven, not to mention that Deidara was fighting an air battle with Gaara and therefore had more room to fight. Therefore he didn't need to be as fast as Weightless Lee to dodge those attacks. Not to mention that he was dodging those be flying, so we have no idea what his non-flying movement speed is like.
> 
> Oh and your forgetting that if Kakashi does not hit the Hulk on the head exactly then he won't be able to kill him. If he strikes the Hulk anywhere but his brain then he'll hurt him yes but more importantly he'll piss him off which will increase his strength and regeneration, thus making the injury a moot point since Kakashi can't spam his MS attack anyway.


I proved it a few pages ago, and the fact that he was fighting an air battle with gaara makes it all the better because he was dodging the entire desert sand not just the sand in gaara's gourd, and kakashi hit him while he was flying so his non flying movement speed is irellavant


----------



## Random Nobody (Apr 30, 2007)

It is not irrelevant, because he did not fly out of the way of Kakashi's MS the first time.  You also still haven't explained how Kakashi, who has stated himself to be inaccurate with the MS, is gonna hit a target as specific as the Hulk's brain.  He could hit the Hulk sure, but if he hits anything but the Hulk's brain he's just gonna make the situation worse, not better.


----------



## Hale (Apr 30, 2007)

> It is not irrelevant, because he did not fly out of the way of Kakashi's MS the first time. You also still haven't explained how Kakashi, who has stated himself to be inaccurate with the MS, is gonna hit a target as specific as the Hulk's brain. He could hit the Hulk sure, but if he hits anything but the Hulk's brain he's just gonna make the situation worse, not better.


His speed on the bird is weightless speed because thats where he was when he was dodging gaara's sand, that is also where he was when kakashi hit him with the ms the first time, making his speed on the ground irrelevant. Now being inaccurate at someone who moves fast enough to disappear from vision is a completely different thing from being inaccurate against someone who doesn't and even though kakashi said he had trouble aiming it he hit deidera BOTH times he used it... That means that he has 100% percent accuracy with it, not to mention the hulk is probably the broad side of a barn compared to deidera


----------



## Random Nobody (Apr 30, 2007)

You do realize there is a difference between an air battle and a ground battle right?  Deidara wasn't moving at faster then weightless Lee speed at any point during that fight, he was just good at manuvering.  Not to mention that my point had nothing to do with hitting Hulk it had to do with hitting Hulk in a specific location, a skill Kakashi has not shown yet (he missed against Deidara and said so himself and he didn't need to be accurate to stop the explosion).


----------



## andoryuu (Apr 30, 2007)

yea alright dude you got a point hulk can lift a billion tons but we agree that at least someone in the narutoverse could beat hulk namely tsunade and keep in mind tobis true strength hasnt even been revealed yet i bet hes even better with his sharingan than itachi (tobi is obito im almost positive) so i bet he could beat hulk with the mangekyo sharingan actualy itachi too! it tires itachi out to use it but he can.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 30, 2007)

hulk can punch planet sized asteroids into pieces. hulk can also survive the oceans pressure, which is alot of pressure.


----------



## Random Nobody (Apr 30, 2007)

Me and Masamune where joking around that wouldn't work on the Hulk.  The Hulk didn't life a Billion tons he lifted 150 Billion tons.  He has enough power to destroy an Asteroid that's twice the size of the Earth.  Oh and trying to mind rape the Hulk would be a baaaaaaaaaaaad idea.  There are so many other variations of the Hulk in Bruce's head that Itachi would wind up being the one that got mind raped.


----------



## andoryuu (Apr 30, 2007)

no not the tsukuyomi mangekyo is the one that opens dimmensional rifts and like i said tobi is probably superior to itachi with sharingan so he would probably do more to the hulk with tsukuyomi but no matter which character tsukuyomi is a bad idea magekyo is the way to go.


----------



## Random Nobody (Apr 30, 2007)

That's speculation, speculation isn't allowed in the OBD.  You may only use what that character has shown and so far Tobi hasn't shown anything so he's a non-factor in this fight.


----------



## andoryuu (Apr 30, 2007)

ok fine then itachi can still _already_ use mangekyo.


----------



## Random Nobody (Apr 30, 2007)

So?  Tsukuyomi is just gonna get Itachi screwed up, messing with Hulk's head is a bad idea.  As for Amaterasu, sure he could take it if the Hulk just sits there and lets him hit him in the face with it which he won't do.

This thread is over, Narutoverse's best chance against the Hulk is an unreliable Jutsu that if misses once there screwed.  Only with the utmost amount of dumb luck could Narutoverse actually beat the Hulk.


----------



## andoryuu (Apr 30, 2007)

dammit i keep telling you if itachi uses *MANGKYO* i repeat *MANGKYO* he will beat the hulk he will rip off hulks head.


----------



## Random Nobody (Apr 30, 2007)

I already said how the Hulk would counter its powers.  Just using the Mangekyo isn't gonna make him some superhuman beast that can tangle with the Hulk.


----------



## atom (Apr 30, 2007)

If I remember correctly, Itachi pretty much said that in his world that he creates, he is essentially omnipotent.


----------



## Random Nobody (May 1, 2007)

Yeah but if he enters the Hulk's mind, he's gonna get fucked up.  The Hulk isn't exactly right in the head.


----------



## atom (May 1, 2007)

But couldn't he just make the Hulk super weak in his mind using his powers? Besides, in the 3 seconds that Itachi is controlling his mind, Kakashi could be MSing Hulk's head, Garra could be wrapping endless amounts of sand around the Hulks head, Naruto could be charging up a SUPER Odomma Futton Rasenshuirken. etc, As soon as Itachi is done, BAM! Hulk die.


Also, this is only assuming that the Hulk's brain being damaged/destroyed is the only way to kill him, if that can't kill him, then yeah....  Bye Naruto.


----------



## andoryuu (May 1, 2007)

random nobody mangekyo isnt supposed to make him some sort of superhuman beast its supposed to control space and time, sever things and send things to other dimmensions. he will rip hulks head off and send it to another dimmension not try to become a stronger hulk


----------



## Random Nobody (May 1, 2007)

Yeah Itachi has never done that.  Ever.  What did I tell you about speculation?

As for attacking the Hulk's mind, the problem isn't making the Hulk weak its dealing with the *OTHER* Hulks, like this guy:


----------



## atom (May 1, 2007)

*whistles*

Yeah, Itachi is screwed. Good luck Naruto Verse.


----------



## andoryuu (May 1, 2007)

he has never been shown using it but he clearly states he can. and he has mastered the rest of the sharingan and killed his whole clan why wouldnt he be able to. saying he cant use mangekyo is like saying jiraia couldnt be hokage (and they did elect him).


----------



## mystictrunks (May 1, 2007)

meavoan_sixth_hokage said:


> he has never been shown using it but he clearly states he can. and he has mastered the rest of the sharingan and killed his whole clan why wouldnt he be able to. saying he cant use mangekyo is like saying jiraia couldnt be hokage (and they did elect him).



Actually it would be like saying he can't make clay bombs. Because he can't.


----------



## Random Nobody (May 1, 2007)

meavoan_sixth_hokage said:


> he has never been shown using it but he clearly states he can. and he has mastered the rest of the sharingan and killed his whole clan why wouldnt he be able to. saying he cant use mangekyo is like saying jiraia couldnt be hokage (and they did elect him).



Okay I'm going to explain this *slowly*.  Mangekyou is the name of the mastered Sharingan, not an ability.  Kakashi and Itachi both have Mangekyou Sharingan, but they have different abilities.  Kakashi has never mind raped anyone and Itachi has never sent anything to a different dimension.  Saying Itachi can do it is speculation and we don't use speculation in the OBD.


----------



## andoryuu (May 1, 2007)

alright i did some research and your right random nobody they have two different versions the way the kakashi wikipedia explained it it made it sound like mangekyo was an attack.


----------



## Juggernaut (May 1, 2007)

meavoan_sixth_hokage said:


> alright i did some research and your right random nobody they have two different versions the way the kakashi *wikipedia* explained it it made it sound like mangekyo was an attack.



There is your problem right there.


----------



## atom (May 1, 2007)

What would happen if Gaara put a shiz load of sand on Hulk's head and kept on compressing. Then Sasori did the same but with his Feet. He wouldn't be able to move and would easily be beaten. Assuming that holds him down


----------



## Suzumebachi (May 1, 2007)

^That leaves Hulk's arms. 

He thunderclaps Narutoverse dead.


----------



## Arishem (May 1, 2007)

Random Nobody said:


> Yeah Itachi has never done that.  Ever.  What did I tell you about speculation?
> 
> As for attacking the Hulk's mind, the problem isn't making the Hulk weak its dealing with the *OTHER* Hulks, like this guy:



I'd really like to see how strong that monster hulk is.


----------



## andoryuu (May 1, 2007)

that is an awsome picture of venom. or is it hulk with the symbiot? where did you get it?


----------



## Havoc (May 1, 2007)

That is neither venom nor hulk with a symbiote.  It is an incarnation of the hulk that has never surfaced yet.


----------



## Darklyre (May 1, 2007)

That's Guilt Hulk, one of the thousands of Hulk personalities within Banner's mind. While it's generally agreed that he's much stronger than base Hulk, or even base Savage Hulk, it's unknown if Guilt Hulk or Devil Hulk is stronger. It took Savage Hulk, Gray Hulk, and the Professor combined to restrain Guilt Hulk.


----------



## Thanatos (May 1, 2007)

Bijuukage said:


> Assuming that holds him down



That's assuming *a lot* considering Gaara couldn't even hold down Kimimaro.



meavoan_sixth_hokage said:


> dammit i keep telling you if itachi uses *MANGKYO* i repeat *MANGKYO* he will beat the hulk he will rip off hulks head.



I love how strongly you chose to emphasise your typo.


----------



## masamune1 (May 1, 2007)

Random Nobody said:


> *Me and Masamune where joking around that wouldn't work on the Hulk*.  The Hulk didn't life a Billion tons he lifted 150 Billion tons.  He has enough power to destroy an Asteroid that's twice the size of the Earth.  Oh and trying to mind rape the Hulk would be a baaaaaaaaaaaad idea.  There are so many other variations of the Hulk in Bruce's head that Itachi would wind up being the one that got mind raped.



I was'nt joking. It worked in the comics; it will work here. As long as Tsunade is on top.


----------



## FrostXian (May 1, 2007)

Random Nobody said:


> So?  Tsukuyomi is just gonna get Itachi screwed up, messing with Hulk's head is a bad idea.  As for Amaterasu, sure he could take it if the Hulk just sits there and lets him hit him in the face with it which he won't do.
> 
> This thread is over, Narutoverse's best chance against the Hulk is an unreliable Jutsu that if misses once there screwed.  Only with the utmost amount of dumb luck could Narutoverse actually beat the Hulk.



I doubt.
Tsukiyomi would be extremely effective on Hulk, he's not the most.. mentally powerful oppontent out there. He would die instantly. Tsukiyomi is being controlled by Itachi as in terms of time and existance, so Hulk pesonas can not counter-mindfuck him.
If not, Ameratsu is an INSTANT, RANGED attack, meaning it's the fastest attack in Naruverse except the Hirashin.
Now, I don't know if Hulk can resist a heat equal or more to the heat of the sun, on his body, for seven nights and days.


----------



## Thanatos (May 1, 2007)

FrostXian said:


> I doubt.
> Tsukiyomi would be extremely effective on Hulk, he's not the most.. mentally powerful oppontent out there. He would die instantly. Tsukiyomi is being controlled by Itachi as in terms of time and existance, so Hulk pesonas can not counter-mindfuck him.
> If not, Ameratsu is an INSTANT, RANGED attack, meaning it's the fastest attack in Naruverse except the Hirashin.
> Now, I don't know if Hulk can resist a heat equal or more to the heat of the sun, on his body, for seven nights and days.



Not ameteratsu again...

Keep reading the next few pages from that post. That's all I'll say.


----------



## Darklyre (May 1, 2007)

If Hulk can take Johnny's flames, swims in molten lava, energy blasts, warp-core explosions, and nukes, Amaterasu isn't gonna do shit.


----------



## andoryuu (May 1, 2007)

i agree in this encyclopedia i have it states he can with-stand connon fire, and he instantly regenerates. plus ya know hes even stronger than just being able to with-stand connon fire like these guys said he can swin through lava literaly. but the hulk is all brawn no brain at least not while hes the hulk and as david hes just a wimp. but there are methods of out-smarting the stupid especialy if your smart.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 1, 2007)

It depends on the incarnation. If Professor,Grey,Maestro or a few other Hulks he keeps his genius.


----------



## masamune1 (May 1, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> It depends on the incarnation. If Professor,Grey,Maestro or a few other Hulks he keeps his genius.



The threadstarter said Savage Hulk.

Like I said, my Tsunade thing was not a joke. Their best chance of beating Hulk is getting him to calm down. And Tsunade will calm him down.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 1, 2007)

Tsunade only make Hulk Hornier.


----------



## masamune1 (May 1, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Tsunade only make Hulk Hornier.



Horny Hulk= Banner. Banner= Easy Target.

As Umar showed, Hulk's kryptonite is sex. And lot's of it.


----------



## master bruce (May 1, 2007)

like I said before this is not even debatble.

Itachi is the best hope.
Cause kakashi can't hit shit half the time with teleportation jutsu and chidori will only piss hulk off unless kakashi hits his brain, which I think is vital to regeneration(could be wrong).

Neji won't be  able to cut his chakra off unless he is behind hulk and out of view as his finger jabs won't even be felt by hulk, so this could give him a shot to finish all 128 hits, cutting off hulk's chakra without hulk knowing it until he tried to use his powers, but this is very iffy and could get neji killed.



Soul reaper jutsu takes too long, the 3rd would be dead way before he got half way through summoning the reaper.

The leader off akatsuki could do it. Don't know much about his powers. As I haven't even seen him.

I know for sure that itachi is the best hope.

His fire jutsu won't do much,but slow hulk down.

This means mindrape jutsu is the only option.

Itachi has 3 ways to use mindrape jutsu to pull an easy,but chakra draining win.

1. He makes hulk see his own death over and over again.
2. He makes hulk see himself killing betty over and over again, til hulk commits suicide from self hate.
3. My best one....He makes hulk see betty looking beautiful and cleavaged and flirting with him and kissing him. This makes hulk change back into banner almost instantly. If hulk is really enraged, he still changes back after a few minutes in this heavenly fantasy. Then itachi slaughters him when he is banner again.

The End.

That is narutoverse's best hope.
Other than that they all die especially if this is savage hulk.
Itachi can win though, if he does what I said.




Or as someone ahead of me said, tsunade can show hulk those big busty sweater puppets and he will revert to banner=easy target.
This will work too.

Naruto:"Pervy green giant's stirring at tsunade's big boom booms! ah he he he he!"

Hulk:"Hulk..hulk... H-hulk... like tsu-na-nade... hulk must touch b-b-big boom booms...Hulk like hulk like."
(hulk then changes into banner again.)
Tsunade walks up to him and one hits him, knocking his head off his body.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 1, 2007)

That's going on a grand assumption that bloodlusted Savage Hulk wouldn't instantly kill Tsunade before she could work her mojo.



> Neji won't be able to cut his chakra off unless he is behind hulk and out of view as his finger jabs won't even be felt by hulk, so this could give him a shot to finish all 128 hits, cutting off hulk's chakra without hulk knowing it until he tried to use his powers, but this is very iffy and could get neji killed.


Gamma radiation is chakra?



> The leader off akatsuki could do it. Don't know much about his powers. As I haven't even seen him.


Assumptions are useless guesswork.



> 1. He makes hulk see his own death over and over again. 2. He makes hulk see himself killing betty over and over again, til hulk commits suicide from self hate.


First off, your best idea is making him MADDER? Secondly, how the fuck does he know about Betty when he never had that information?



> 3. My best one....He makes hulk see betty looking beautiful and cleavaged and flirting with him and kissing him. This makes hulk change back into banner almost instantly. If hulk is really enraged, he still changes back after a few minutes in this heavenly fantasy. Then itachi slaughters him when he is banner again.


Again, he doesn't know a damn thing about Betty and thus wouldn't use that course of action. Also, trying to kill Banner would just make him transform back into Hulk and he'll eat Itachi for a light snack.


----------



## Azure-kun (May 1, 2007)

Great looking women could stop ultimate and doctor series hulk. that's something the narutoverse is *never* in short supply of.


----------



## master bruce (May 1, 2007)

dude, every living thing has chakra.
Hulk is no exception, I wasn't talking about gamma radiation.
Gamma is the trigger for hulk's power as the source was the experiments that were done to him when he was a fetus by his father, so that is genetic, the gamma radiation isn't really a source as it is a trigger that brought this latent power to the surface.

Anyawy, every living organism has chakra, hulk is no exception, "if" neji cuts off his chakra hulk couldn't do much of anything.


And so what if itachi doesn't know anything about betty, he can just use some other attractive woman, it will still work, it would just probably take alittle longer and drain more of itachi's chakra.


Plus, hulk does clam down when faced with hurting a beautiful innocent woman. He will calm down.

Or itachi can use a small innocent child, this is something common to use that wouldn't required itachi to know any particular details about hulk's personal life.
F.Y.I. even in movies the bad guy uses women and small children to manipulate the good guy/even the impartial guy like savage hulk.

So it would still work.
Dude, hulk is just a big softy when it comes to women and small children.
He only hurts men, animals, and people who attack him or he percievs as a threat.
I seriously doubt he will see a small beautiful woman or a small innocent giggling child trying to hugg him or kiss him as a threat.


Like I said Itachi is a master manipulator its his greatest trait next to his MS sharingan abilities.
He can win this way.


Oh and dude, HTF is banner gonna change back into hulk if itachi  or any one of them can kill him before he can blink his eyes.

A shiriken thrown at superspeed, a superfast superstrength punch, a superfast ninja moving at superspeed and 1 hitting him, a quick superspeed swing of the sword or kunai.
Imagine a ninja or samurai hitting you in your throat or swinging a sword at your neck.Thats fast right. Now imagine a ninja with superspeed and superstrength doing the same thing. WTF is banner gonna do!?!?!?!?
Banner is only human, dude, he isn't hulk, he will be killed by any of these things way before he ever has a chance to "get mad".


----------



## masamune1 (May 1, 2007)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> That's going on a grand assumption that bloodlusted Savage Hulk wouldn't instantly kill Tsunade before she could work her mojo.





Tsunade should be strong and agile enough to make her intentions known.

Of course, all she has to do is flash her breast's (though Jiraiya might suggest some surgery beforehand). Hulk will not resist.


----------



## The-Judge (May 1, 2007)

Theyre fast, but with time, Hulks strenght grows... and they cant kill him cause of his healing factor.

Hulk wins, unless he is VERY distracted... That naked-woman trick Naruto can may change Hulk back to Bruce Banner, like one of Spideys jokes did


----------



## Darklyre (May 1, 2007)

master bruce said:


> dude, every living thing has chakra.
> Hulk is no exception, I wasn't talking about gamma radiation.
> Gamma is the trigger for hulk's power as the source was the experiments that were done to him when he was a fetus by his father, so that is genetic, the gamma radiation isn't really a source as it is a trigger that brought this latent power to the surface.
> 
> ...



Unless it's an instantaneous attack, Banner would turn back into the Hulk before he actually dies of any of those.


----------



## Thanatos (May 1, 2007)

master bruce said:


> dude, every living thing has chakra.



Dude! Seriously? Like whatever!

*ahem*... What was I going to say? Oh right.

Every living thing _from the Narutoverse_ has chakra... that's it.


----------



## masamune1 (May 1, 2007)

Thanatos said:


> Dude! Seriously? Like whatever!
> 
> *ahem*... What was I going to say? Oh right.
> 
> Every living thing in the Narutoverse has chakra... that's it.



To quote myself:



> Chakra in the Narutoverse is based on a concept from India, also called Chakra, about a mysterious, hidden energy source accesible-through practice, understanding and training-by all living beings. It can be used to improve ones health, vitality, stamina, strength and other attriibutes. The more accomplished can manipulat factors like their weight, making themselves heavier or lighter at will. In other words, it is more or less the same as the Japanese and Chinese concepts of Ki and Chi, found in Internal Martial Arts and Acupuncture, amongst many other things. This is best shown when we see the Chakra network-this is based on Far Eastern drawings of the same thing. Kishimoto likely chose to call it Chakra to make it seem more exotic
> (though I can't say for sure that ninja's did'nt actually themselves call it that).
> 
> Within the Narutoverse, this takes on further fantasticc elements, namely breathing fire, causing tidal waves, summoning giant beasts, or any other possibly infinite number of feats called Jutsu's, or improve ones physical abilities and attacks (similiar to real-life chakra, though again much more fantastical). The hand signs are based on real-life ninjutsu, where different ones are said to affect the ninja's mindset, spirit and power.



The concept of Chakra, Chi, whatever you want to call it, predates Naruto by millenia. It exists in the Marvelverse, as well: Iron Fist and Temugin both use it, albeit in a way closer to the original conception. But Hulk should have a Chakra network.


----------



## Thanatos (May 1, 2007)

masamune1 said:


> The concept of Chakra, Chi, whatever you want to call it, predates Naruto by millenia. It exists in the Marvelverse, as well: Iron Fist and Temugin both use it, albeit in a way closer to the original conception. But Hulk should have a Chakra network.



That's not how things work here in the OB, bub. 

In these here parts, characters are assumed to have a normal anatomy unless otherwise stated. A human's anatomy doesn't contain a chakra regulatory system, or chakra. So, coincidentally enough, this means that Banner doesn't have one.

Naruto, and at least every other _human_ in the Narutoverse has one, because it has been stated in canon that they should.


----------



## masamune1 (May 1, 2007)

Thanatos said:


> That's not how things work here in the OB, bub.



Oh, yes it does.

Since Chi/Chakra exists in the Marvel Universe, Hulk will have a chi/ chakra network. It may work differently, but it is there to be exploited all the same.


----------



## Thanatos (May 1, 2007)

masamune1 said:


> Oh, yes it does.
> 
> Since Chi/Chakra exists in the Marvel Universe, Hulk will have a chi/ chakra network. It may work differently, but it is there to be exploited all the same.



Reread my post.


----------



## masamune1 (May 1, 2007)

Characters like Iron Fist and Temugin from Marvel use Chi. This proves it exists in the Marvel universe, so Hulk is subject to it's rules, though they may not be as binding as they are in Naruto.

Don't know why this thread is still going on. My Tsunade tactic has'nt been defeated yet.


----------



## Thanatos (May 1, 2007)

masamune1 said:


> Characters like Iron Fist and Temugin from Marvel use Chi. This proves it exists in the Marvel universe, so Hulk is subject to it's rules, though they may not be as binding as they are in Naruto.



Now how about proving chakra is there? Chakra, chi, ki, reiatsu, and everyother representative of lifeforce aren't considered the same thing (regardless of the similarities).


----------



## masamune1 (May 1, 2007)

Thanatos said:


> Now how about proving chakra is there?



Ugh...



> Chakra in the Narutoverse is based on a concept from India, also called Chakra, about a mysterious, hidden energy source accesible-through practice, understanding and training-by all living beings. It can be used to improve ones health, vitality, stamina, strength and other attriibutes. The more accomplished can manipulat factors like their weight, making themselves heavier or lighter at will. In other words, it is more or less the same as the Japanese and Chinese concepts of Ki and Chi, found in Internal Martial Arts and Acupuncture, amongst many other things. This is best shown when we see the Chakra network-this is based on Far Eastern drawings of the same thing. Kishimoto likely chose to call it Chakra to make it seem more exotic
> (though I can't say for sure that ninja's did'nt actually themselves call it that).
> 
> Within the Narutoverse, this takes on further fantasticc elements, namely breathing fire, causing tidal waves, summoning giant beasts, or any other possibly infinite number of feats called Jutsu's, or improve ones physical abilities and attacks (similiar to real-life chakra, though again much more fantastical). The hand signs are based on real-life ninjutsu, where different ones are said to affect the ninja's mindset, spirit and power.



Chi and Chakra are the SAME THING.


----------



## Thanatos (May 1, 2007)

NO THEY AREN'T!

They may be _practically_ the same, but in the OB they are always assumed to be different things (unless otherwise stated by the TC).


----------



## masamune1 (May 1, 2007)

Thanatos said:


> NO THEY AREN'T!




Yes, they are.

Chi and Chakra in the Naruto and Marvelverse's are both based on Far-Eastern concept's of the same name. Therefore, since they are not original concept's, but share a common origin, they will be subject to the same, or at least similiar, rules.

By the same token, both Hulk and Naruto have blood, bones, muscle's etc., and the rules for how they work have only minor differences. This is because Biology in both universe's is based on the same concept: Biology in our world.

And if you still disagree, perhap's we should bring in a third person to settle this dispute.


----------



## Thanatos (May 1, 2007)

Answer me this; does any other universe containing Ki, chi, chakra or some other equivalent use an equivalent chakra circulatory system?

I don't want an assumption, I want a canonically proven answer.


----------



## Taleran (May 1, 2007)

this thread is still going on...............................


----------



## Thanatos (May 1, 2007)

Taleran said:


> this thread is still going on...............................



Sad isn't it?


----------



## master bruce (May 1, 2007)

its true, ki chi and chakra are the same thing.

Actually they are concepts based on the same practice of every living thing possesses this type of energy. Only difference is the name given to them because of different cultures.

Just like how romans and greeks had the many of the same gods just different names. 

Just like how europe has futball and america has soccer and its the same damn game, just different name.

Chakra is the name given and is basically when talking about the energy specifically from the points of the body while ki/chi can be from the body or from any naturale earth source, just like how goku draws ki from the earth.

Its the same thing, basically just different names.

chakra- can from from the 7-8 main points of the body.(primarily Japanese/India.)
ki-can come from the body and from the natural atmosphere.(Japanese)
chi- can come from the body and from the natural atmosphere.(chinese)

Dude its the same damn thing just that indians only believe it to be derived from the body while japanese/chinese believe it to be derived from the body and from natural enviroment, but its the same damn thing.


The...Same...Damn....Thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
The...Same...Damn....Thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
The...Same...Damn....Thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
The...Same...Damn....Thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
The...Same...Damn....Thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Azure-kun (May 1, 2007)

why not insted of bitching over yourselfs, you guys make a thread to determine if different theorys of energy should be considered the same.


----------



## masamune1 (May 1, 2007)

Thanatos said:


> Answer me this; does any other universe containing Ki, chi, chakra or some other equivalent use an equivalent chakra circulatory system?
> 
> I don't want an assumption, I want a canonically proven answer.



Sorry I'm late. Path of life, and so forth.

I suppose I cannot prove that the other universe's use an equivalent to the chakra circulatory system. But neither can you disprove they do.

Likewise, I cannot say for certain that Shikamaru conform's to normal human biology, and has a brain. After all, I've never seen it.

Still, since Kishimoto did not invent a brand new basic biology for his characters, but merely adapted theirs from ours, I'm going to assume he has one. And, since Marvel did not invent the idea of Chi, I feel confident assuming (though it is only an assumption) that their notion of Chi/ Chakra is based on ours as well.

And consider this: if the non-Naruto Battledome character's do not have the Chakra system, then Neji, Hinata, and the entire Hyuga clan should be banned, because their attacks are worthless.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 1, 2007)

The Hyuugas are an easy answer, instead of affecting a non-existent chakra system, they affect the internal organs themselves. Not that it would save them against Hulk, but it's not a hard problem to solve in regards to their attacks.


----------



## masamune1 (May 1, 2007)

ShadowReplication1480 said:


> The Hyuugas are an easy answer, instead of affecting a non-existent chakra system, they affect the internal organs themselves. Not that it would save them against Hulk, but it's not a hard problem to solve in regards to their attacks.



Hyuuga attacks only affect a chakra-system. The reason internal organs are damaged is that the two are closely intertwined. No chakra system= no damage to internal organs.


----------



## andoryuu (May 1, 2007)

right and wrong masamune1 it does effect the organs because of the chakra system but its not the chakra system that effects the organs when theyre effected its the chakra they release and the fact that theyre targeting the chakra system so they can still target the organs even without it and hurt the organs.


----------



## masamune1 (May 1, 2007)

meavoan_sixth_hokage said:


> right and wrong masamune1 it does effect the organs because of the chakra system but its not the chakra system that effects the organs when theyre effected its the chakra they release and the fact that theyre targeting the chakra system so they can still target the organs even without it and hurt the organs.



I said that. Briefly and vaguely, maybe, but my statement was merely incomplete.


----------



## Random Nobody (May 1, 2007)

masamune1 said:


> I was'nt joking. It worked in the comics; it will work here. As long as Tsunade is on top.



Wait your saying the Hulk was actually defeated by sex before?


----------



## Sylar (May 1, 2007)

Why does it take 29 pages to say the Narutoverse is screwed?


----------



## Darklyre (May 1, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Umar sexes Hulk!


----------



## Thanatos (May 1, 2007)

masamune1 said:


> Sorry I'm late. Path of life, and so forth.
> 
> I suppose I cannot prove that the other universe's use an equivalent to the chakra circulatory system. *But neither can you disprove they do.*



I do not have to. The positive statement (that they have a circulatory system) is yours, which means it's up to you to prove.

I also can't disprove that the Dragonballs don't exist in the Deathnote verse.


----------



## Azure-kun (May 1, 2007)

Random Nobody said:


> Wait your saying the Hulk was actually defeated by sex before?




you have no Idea....



> Why does it take 29 pages to say the Narutoverse is screwed?


because there not, some people are just trollers


----------



## Random Nobody (May 1, 2007)

Darklyre said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well damn, I guess you can use sex to beat the Hulk.  So either Hulk destroys the Narutoverse, or he gets laid.  Either way, Hulk wins.


----------



## Sylar (May 1, 2007)

The problem is no woman in the Narutoverse can really compare to Umar.


----------



## atom (May 1, 2007)

Tsunade + Henge to Umar = Hulk exhausted. Narutoverse wins but Tsunade gets pounded, both literally and figuratively


----------



## atom (May 1, 2007)

Tsunade + Henge to Umar = Hulk exhausted. Narutoverse wins but Tsunade gets pounded, both literally and figuratively


----------



## Thanatos (May 1, 2007)

Bijuukage said:


> Tsunade + Henge to Umar = Hulk exhausted. Narutoverse wins but Tsunade gets pounded, both literally and figuratively



If she needs to use Henge, then why the heck does it need to be Tsunade?


----------



## atom (May 1, 2007)

Well, uhm. Do you want it to be a guy?


----------



## Random Nobody (May 1, 2007)

Sylar said:


> The problem is no woman in the Narutoverse can really compare to Umar.



True, they'd best give him Tsunade and Anko.  That should even it out.


----------



## Thanatos (May 1, 2007)

Bijuukage said:


> Well, uhm. Do you want it to be a guy?



I don't care who it is really.


----------



## Sean (May 2, 2007)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Puny humans make anime and manga yet think Hulk stupid. Puny humans make bad protagonists with horrible phrases like "believe it!". Hulk not like. HULK SMASH!!!!
> 
> * That's about the set-up for the fight. The Savage Hulk wants to kill everyone in Naruto.*


*
Naruto himself would kick Hulks ass.
Naruto 2 Tails rasengan>Hulk.

Hulk is still cool.*


----------



## ~Shin~ (May 2, 2007)

EMO-tional said:


> Naruto himself would kick Hulks ass.
> Naruto 2 Tails rasengan>Hulk.
> 
> Hulk is still cool.[/B]



This is a joke right?


----------



## Sean (May 2, 2007)

*Yep Hulky would eat Naruto.*


----------



## master bruce (May 2, 2007)

tsunade is sexy as hell,dude.

ino is fine too, but she has no chest.
sakura cut her hair and is sometimes not fine.
ten ten has no body and looks like a stick woman.
kurenai is sexy.
Hinata is a definite no.

Tsunade is the sexiest chick in narutoverse and those big sweater puppets make it a joy to watch her move around.


Hulk gets one look at those things(tsunade flashes him) and he will be too distracted to smash anything other than her....and I don't mean fight smash neither, man.

Hulk:"Hulk smash hulk smash."
(Hulk telling tsunade he wants to nail her.)


----------



## Sean (May 2, 2007)

*I dislike big breasted people.
VIVA LE LOLICON!*


----------



## Thanatos (May 2, 2007)

EMO-tional said:


> *Yep Hulky would eat Naruto.*



That's relieving to hear.


----------



## Sean (May 2, 2007)

*After ripping his limbs off and squishing his internal organs under his green fist.

160th Post
*


----------



## master bruce (May 2, 2007)

I'm sensing some naruto hate.

How can you not love a character that says "Beileve it" every other frickin' time he opens his mouth?


Still tsunade boob plan works.
Then they repair the village and have naruto's funeral.


----------



## andoryuu (May 2, 2007)

yea tsunade flashes her boobs hulk distracted. also hinata is totaly sexy in shipuuden and temari kinda is too. and sorry dude but two tailed naruto rasengan wont work not even four tailed would. but enough of kyuubis power to completely destroy hulk and the village would be screwed too.


----------



## Sylar (May 2, 2007)

I can't believe people think Tsunade can compare to Umar...


----------



## masamune1 (May 2, 2007)

Sylar said:


> I can't believe people think Tsunade can compare to Umar...



Strength wise? No, of course not. She's not quite as sexy, either, when it comes down to it.

But that is not the point. She is strong enough to at least get the Hulk into "position", and pretty/ sexy enough to get the job done.

She compares to Hulk better than Umar. Umar could have annihilated Banner, so it was easy for her. Tsunade will find it harder, and may have to get Hulk's attention. But she simply needs a different strategy to get him in bed, nothing more. And flashing her boobs is all the strategy she will need.

But it will work. Tsunade will "calm him down", and Banner will be too relaxed to avoid being chopped to pieces. Narutoverse wins, though at least Hulk got something for his troubles.


----------



## The Wanderer (May 2, 2007)

Do you actually think that Tsunade will resort to sex ? That's way too OOC. She'd rather die fighting.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 2, 2007)

Not to mention the fact that current Hulk doesn't seem to have that problem (as seen in Planet Hulk).

Anyway, has this thread been moved into the Joke Battledome yet?


----------



## masamune1 (May 3, 2007)

The Wanderer said:


> Do you actually think that Tsunade will resort to sex ? That's way too OOC. She'd rather die fighting.



Jiraiya put an aphrodisiac in her Saki, and set her loose on Hulk.

He probably would.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (May 3, 2007)

Random Nobody said:


> Well damn, I guess you can use sex to beat the Hulk.  So either Hulk destroys the Narutoverse, or he gets laid.  Either way, Hulk wins.



Oh god, Bruce is a asshole.


----------



## Dennisthewinner (May 3, 2007)

master bruce said:


> I'm sensing some naruto hate.
> 
> How can you not love a character that says "Beileve it" every other frickin' time he opens his mouth?
> 
> ...


Thats the problem you can't.

fir this match, smex with the hulk. Hulk pulls an dark sceinder and kills all the men and keeps all the women alive for smex.

Hulk wins, we all win.


----------

